# Micro iUSB3.0 Impressions Thread



## rickyleelee

Ok. me the first guy. no-one started this yet so I will get it up and running. Pretty good buz over on the sponsors thread


----------



## Rob N

Ordered one yesterday


----------



## 397324

I have an iDSD, iPower and an iCan, but why put a different USB connector on it compared to the original?.


----------



## technobear

darren cotter said:


> I have an iDSD, iPower and an iCan, but why put a different USB connector on it compared to the original?.




It's fully backwards compatible with USB 2.0 cables but will only of course then operate at USB 2.0 speeds (apparently).


----------



## rantzmar

From what I am understanding...the new iUSB3.0 is suppose to be inline or better than the Regen Amber. Its suppose to give better Sound Quality all around.


----------



## 397324

technobear said:


> It's fully backwards compatible with USB 2.0 cables but will only of course then operate at USB 2.0 speeds (apparently).


 
 Thanks for the answer. So there is an audio benefit to USB3.0 compared to USB2.0?


----------



## technobear

darren cotter said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > It's fully backwards compatible with USB 2.0 cables but will only of course then operate at USB 2.0 speeds (apparently).
> ...




The jury is still out on that one I think :rolleyes:


----------



## EVOLVIST

technobear said:


> The jury is still out on that one I think :rolleyes:




At the moment all I can imagine is 3.0 over 2.0 is about future proofing. I can appreciate iFi for this.

3.1 has been out for two years and has not taken off one bit.

That's not to say you can future proof anything 100%, but within a reasonable amount, certainly.


----------



## Music Path

So how does iusb 3 compares to the regen? Thats my question now.


----------



## Rob N




----------



## 397324

Nice pictures. Wouldn't it be nice if all new designs came with the iPOWER power supply as standard.


----------



## Krutsch

rob n said:


>


 
  
 Where do I get one of these in the US? No word on Music Direct. I also want a 5v iPower (I am using 2 9v iPower adapters).


----------



## Faber65

darren cotter said:


> Nice pictures. Wouldn't it be nice if all new designs came with the iPOWER power supply as standard.




I am not sure about the change over date, but as far as i understood all the latest ifi production comes with the iPower as a standard PSU (at higher price).
Maybe I am wrong...


----------



## 397324

Not sure. It would cost extra, but you would save on the price of the standard PSU.


----------



## technobear

darren cotter said:


> Not sure. It would cost extra, but you would save on the price of the standard PSU.




The iPower has been shipping with iCAN, iTUBE and iUSBPower since February or March.


----------



## EVOLVIST

krutsch said:


> Where do I get one of these in the US? No word on Music Direct. I also want a 5v iPower (I am using 2 9v iPower adapters).




Did you actually call Music Direct or just look at their site? I haven't spoken to them since the 15th.


----------



## Krutsch

evolvist said:


> Did you actually call Music Direct or just look at their site? I haven't spoken to them since the 15th.


 

 Oh... I just looked at their site; didn't occur to me to call them. I will do that, tomorrow.


----------



## 397324

darren cotter said:


> Not sure. It would cost extra, but you would save on the price of the standard PSU.


 

 The iPower has been shipping with iCAN, iTUBE and iUSBPower since February or March.
  
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  
 I bought an iCAN in June in the UK and it came with the standard PSU.


----------



## Faber65

Maybe it came from an old stock

I ordered three and those are already arrived at the local dealer but I haven't had time to pick them up.
I'm looking forward to try the iPower.


----------



## technobear

darren cotter said:


> darren cotter said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure. It would cost extra, but you would save on the price of the standard PSU.
> ...




Must have been old stock. Why don't you open a ticket with iFi Audio and politely explain that you feel a little disappointed to have received a ULN PSU rather than an iPower given that all iCANs should have had an iPower included at that time.


----------



## iFi audio

darren cotter said:


> The iPower has been shipping with iCAN, iTUBE and iUSBPower since February or March.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I bought an iCAN in June in the UK and it came with the standard PSU.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 To answer this question, in March 2015, there was a global announcement that the iPower would be shipping with the powered iFi devices. This included a price increase among other things, to reflect the upgraded power supply.
  
 Hence as you purchased after March and as you paid the new higher price, then you should receive the iPOWER.
  
 As you are in England, just PM us with information of your retailer and any receipts you may have. We'll chase up for you.
  
 It would not be fair if you paid the higher price but did not receive the iPOWER. We'd be more than glad to sort an iPOWER out for you.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## EVOLVIST

Well, I have mine ordered in the good ol' US of A. I should be getting this before the weekend. Yay! I will make sure to post a full review.


----------



## iFi audio

evolvist said:


> Well, I have mine ordered in the good ol' US of A. I should be getting this before the weekend. Yay! I will make sure to post a full review.


 
  
  
 Hmmm...maybe someone from the US of K will beat you to it?


----------



## EVOLVIST

ifi audio said:


> Hmmm...maybe someone from the US of K will beat you to it?


 
  
 Maybe even someone from Ireland.


----------



## 397324

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> To answer this question, in March 2015, there was a global announcement that the iPower would be shipping with the powered iFi devices. This included a price increase among other things, to reflect the upgraded power supply.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi
  
 Thanks for the reply. I actually live in Jersey, Channel Islands, so got the UK VAT taken off. I'm sure the original price was the lower, non iPOWER price as it was the same as other retailers were asking and no mention of the upgraded p/s was mentioned on the packaging. The retailer concerned was "Mains Cables R US" who I have always found to be very good.
  
 I've subsequently bought two iPowers for my iUSB and iCAN, so all is well!
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## Dadracer

Honestly I don't mind what country or part thereof that a reviews comes from just as long as it comes please...........


----------



## Faber65

faber65 said:


> Maybe it came from an old stock
> 
> I ordered three and those are already arrived at the local dealer but I haven't had time to pick them up.
> I'm looking forward to try the iPower.


----------



## dmbr

How does this differ from the iUSB Power Supply?


----------



## rantzmar

dmbr said:


> How does this differ from the iUSB Power Supply?


 
 Upon putting the iUSB3.0 into my system and 5 seconds later, I noticed a huge improvement in sound quality. Without going into a bunch of audiophile speak, going form the iUSB 2.0 to the 3.0 is like going from a Camry to a Corvette! Right off the bat what grabed my attention was the bass....and then the silence of the back ground....and third the balance of the music and wide sound stage. Its like the iUSB3.0 is on steroids! And 75 minutes later, it was even better! And now using it with a Jtter Bug.... Its worth the money.
  
 This is whats listed on the iFI site.
  
The micro iUSB3.0 addresses all 8 significant USB audio gremlins that lead to poor

quality computer audio in one fell swoop:

• Corrects signal balance

• Suppresses frame noise

• Suppresses packet noise

• Ultra clean power

• Eliminates ground noise

• Corrects impedance mis-match

• Eliminates USB Jitter

• Restores signal integrity


----------



## john57

If someone wants to see what inside of the iUSB3.0 here a link I found.
  
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/ifi-iusb-3-0-universal-serial-bus-industry-standard-cables-connectors-and-communications-protocols-between-computers-and-electronic-devices-regenerator-xxx-pictures-25985/#post470425


----------



## Mr Creosote

There seems to be lots of stuff going on in there.
  
 More so than the regen and mark one iusb power-hope it sounds good for the price.
  
 Yes there seems to be a whole sector dedicated to this I think.


----------



## glassmonkey

I just got my prize from the give-away today, and it is very nice. To get it to play nice with my LH Labs Geek Out V2, I had to engage the 'on' switch. The Geek Out V2 is a very nice transparent DAC with well regarded dynamic range.  I own a LH Labs Lightspeed 2  cable that has split power and data and I tried the DAC straight out of the computer using the Lightspeed 2 and from the iUSB3.0.
  
 The iUSB3.0 increases both soundstage depth and width. Instrument separation is also improved. I think the improvements are due to the blackening of the background through lowering the noisefloor. What I noticed most is bass notes sounded fuller, and plucks on instruments and bangs on drums more distinct. It was like a subtle veil that I had never noticed before was lifted.
  
 I'll be taking this bad-boy brick of audio awesome to a mini-meet this Friday. I'll try to take notes and get impressions from a number of folks. Expect pictures then too. This think will be mated with a Schiit Ygdrassil, a LH Labs Pulse X-Infinity, and a DiDiT DAC 212, all £2k plus DACs. It will be very nice to see what this little wonder does with the big boy toys. Watch this space, I'll be posting a link.


----------



## EVOLVIST

glassmonkey said:


> I just got my prize from the give-away today, and it is very nice. To get it to play nice with my LH Labs Geek Out V2, I had to engage the 'on' switch. The Geek Out V2 is a very nice transparent DAC with well regarded dynamic range.  I own a LH Labs Lightspeed 2  cable that has split power and data and I tried the DAC straight out of the computer using the Lightspeed 2 and from the iUSB3.0.
> 
> The iUSB3.0 increases both soundstage depth and width. Instrument separation is also improved. I think the improvements are due to the blackening of the background through lowering the noisefloor. What I noticed most is bass notes sounded fuller, and plucks on instruments and bangs on drums more distinct. It was like a subtle veil that I had never noticed before was lifted.
> 
> I'll be taking this bad-boy brick of audio awesome to a mini-meet this Friday. I'll try to take notes and get impressions from a number of folks. Expect pictures then too. This think will be mated with a Schiit Ygdrassil, a LH Labs Pulse X-Infinity, and a DiDiT DAC 212, all £2k plus DACs. It will be very nice to see what this little wonder does with the big boy toys. Watch this space, I'll be posting a link.


 
  
 Yeah, just wait until the big boys get blown away by the upcoming iDSD Pro. I've heard tell that they've plugged the iUSB3.0 into a $10,000 DAC at the RMAF and it blew people away. The iUSB3.0 took that DAC to new heights. I shall be posting my review of the iUSB3.0 soon-ish.


----------



## gr8soundz

evolvist said:


> Yeah, just wait until the big boys get blown away by the upcoming iDSD Pro. I've heard tell that they've plugged the iUSB3.0 into a $10,000 DAC at the RMAF and it blew people away. The iUSB3.0 took that DAC to new heights. I shall be posting my review of the iUSB3.0 soon-ish.


 
  
@iFi audio mentioned much of the iUSB3's tech would be rolled into the iDSD Pro and said, therefore, they doubt adding an iUSB3 to the Pro would make little (if any) difference. Doesn't apply to other DACs of course.
  
 Reminds me of the iPurifier being built-in to the iDSD Micro.
  
 Thinking the iDSD Pro would be a better investment by saving $400 on the iUSB3 (assuming I get the chance to upgrade from my Micro).


----------



## EVOLVIST

gr8soundz said:


> @iFi audio mentioned much of the iUSB3's tech would be rolled into the iDSD Pro and said, therefore, they doubt adding an iUSB3 to the Pro would make little (if any) difference. Doesn't apply to other DACs of course.
> 
> Reminds me of the iPurifier being built-in to the iDSD Micro.
> 
> Thinking the iDSD Pro would be a better investment by saving $400 on the iUSB3 (assuming I get the chance to upgrade from my Micro).


 
  
 No, they said the tech would _not_ be rolled into the iDSD Pro, but because the iDSD Pro is to be completely galvanically isolated that the benefits of the iUSB3.0 would be in doubt.
  
 I don't doubt iFi - after all, it is their product - still, speaking to a few sound engineers and people in the field, it still seems to me that the delivery of a wholly "cleaned"  signal going from the iUSB3.0 to the DAC, no matter how isolated the DAC is, could only benefit the sound. If we were talking re-clocking, alone, I would get their point, but we are also taking about getting rid of jitter, balancing the signal, correcting impedance mismatches, and eliminating packet and frame noise, etc. So, how is a galvanically isolated DAC going to accomplish all of that _before_ it reaches the DAC chips? 
  
 I still can't wrap my head around the concept, as I know galvanic isolation. Perhaps that's my fault, though.


----------



## Deftone

because the output has 2 usb ports 1 for power, 1 for power+data/audio, does that mean i could use a normal single end usb cable in the port with power+data/audio?
 or would i need to use a split cable in both ports for it to work properly?


----------



## technobear

deftone said:


> because the output has 2 usb ports 1 for power, 1 for power+data/audio, does that mean i could use a normal single end usb cable in the port with power+data/audio?




Yes.




deftone said:


> or would i need to use a split cable in both ports for it to work properly?




No.


----------



## Deftone

thanks


----------



## Deftone

when is it going on sale the UK?


----------



## technobear

deftone said:


> when is it going on sale the UK?




It is available now from MCRU:

http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/computer-audio/1204-ifi-audio-iusb30.html

and Audiologica:

http://www.audiologica.co.uk/ifi_audio/ifi-iusb-3.html

All of iFi's other dealers, the ones that still exist that is, need to wake up. Some of their websites are so poor they don't deserve to be in business at all :mad:


----------



## Deftone

technobear said:


> All of iFi's other dealers, the ones that still exist that is, need to wake up. Some of their websites are so poor they don't deserve to be in business at all


 
 thanks for the links buddy i checked a lot of the ifi dealers for the uk and nothing there. like you say they need to wake up!
  
 (off topic but how did you get your group badge to show in the sig?)


----------



## technobear

deftone said:


> (off topic but how did you get your group badge to show in the sig?)




http://www.head-fi.org/groups/show/38/uk-head-fiers-group

Post in the 'Need a badge' thread.


----------



## glassmonkey

I love this little marvel. I got to run it into a Schiit Yggdrasil and damn if it didn't improve it. It is a very impressive device. I can't wait for iPower 12v to come out so I can power my DAC with some iFi awesomeness.
  
 I posted some impressions in a mini-meet thread here.


----------



## technobear

Look what just arrived...



I have this beastie on demo for a week or three.


----------



## rickyleelee

My buddy is a Schit fan. And he tried the iFi stuff to improve sound and hasnt looked back. Have great fun as the Yigg is supposed to be the schit.


----------



## Muziqboy

Anybody compared the sound characteristics between iUSB 2.0 and 3.0?

I ordered a 3.0 from Music Direct and got it today but they sent me a 2.0 instead. Called them up and bitched about it and now I have to send this back to them
 before they can ship me the 3.0

If there is not much of a difference, was thinking of maybe just keeping this and get refunded some of my money back. 
This is the last time I'll be ordering from them. So frustrated right now.


----------



## EVOLVIST

muziqboy said:


> Anybody compared the sound characteristics between iUSB 2.0 and 3.0?
> 
> I ordered a 3.0 from Music Direct and got it today but they sent me a 2.0 instead. Called them up and bitched about it and now I have to send this back to them
> before they can ship me the 3.0
> ...




Yes. I have both, and there is no comparison, as they have really become two different things now. I don't even know how they'll keep selling the original iUSB Power when the iUSB 3.0 is so good. 

Just remember, that the original iUSB Power does nothing to get rid of jitter; it does not regenerate the signal, nor does it correct signal imbalance. While the original has noise cancellation, the new one has a much active version. It's really a no brainer. And you get the iPower with the package.

That said, don't despair over Music Direct. They'll make things right.

But if you really want an iUSB2.0, you can buy mine, already burned in, for less than half the price, now that I have the iUSB3.0 haha!


----------



## Muziqboy

Sorry. just had to vent.
If there really is a big difference then I guess I'll ship this 2.0 back to them to get the 3.0
I even paid overnight shipping so that I can enjoy it over the week-end.
The 2.0 do sound good as I am listening to it right now. A lot better than without it.


----------



## technobear

Some of you may be wondering why I have mysteriously been taking so long to have something to say about the iUSB3.0. There is a reason for that. Unlike the iPurifier2 which seemed to reveal its capabilities quite quickly, the iUSB3.0 is rather slower in revealing its charms.

Stone cold and fresh from the box, it did absolutely nothing. I could not tell it from the straight cable. I was literally unplugging and replugging everything to make sure I had installed it correctly. Hmmm.

After 8 hours play on day one, it wasn't much better.

Day two I left it playing to itself all day before having another listen. Oh dear. It was now doing something but not much and certainly way behind the iPurifier2. 

[COLOR=FF00AA](You can read my thoughts on the iPurifier2 in this thread: 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784983/ifi-ipurifier-2-reviews-impressions-and-discussion-thread#post_12003630

Posts 2, 3, 5 and 6 )
[/COLOR]

Day three. That was today. It has been playing for 12 hours solid and I have now had another listen. Finally the iUSB3.0 is awake! It does something. After about a dozen different tracks, I eventually gave up trying to split the iUSB3.0 and the iPurifier2. Surely I must have something that will reveal a winner. That something turned out to be Eva Cassidy singing _Stormy Monday _on _Lives At Blues Alley_. Finally a clear winner. When I say clear I am really splitting hairs here. I played it about 10 times each way. It's damn close but I have to give it to the iUSB3.0 by half a whisker. It's just a touch smoother and just a touch cleaner on the vocal.

So... the iUSB3.0 needs break-in or burn-in or whatever you want to call it before it starts to perform its magic.

I will go on breaking it in and we will see what happens next. Will it do even more? Stay tuned.


----------



## rantzmar

You do realize that the same technology in the Purifier2 is the same thing in the new iUsb3.0?. . So you really don't need both.


----------



## jelt2359

Found this useful info on another forum:
  
 Quote:


			
				AMR/iFi audio said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We use the Via VL812, but what matters far more is _how_ it used. Because:
> 
> ...


----------



## jelt2359

technobear said:


> Some of you may be wondering why I have mysteriously been taking so long to have something to say about the iUSB3.0. There is a reason for that. Unlike the iPurifier2 which seemed to reveal its capabilities quite quickly, the iUSB3.0 is rather slower in revealing its charms.
> 
> Stone cold and fresh from the box, it did absolutely nothing. I could not tell it from the straight cable. I was literally unplugging and replugging everything to make sure I had installed it correctly. Hmmm.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It sounds like at this point the iPurifier2 is a much better value for money?


----------



## technobear

jelt2359 said:


> It sounds like at this point the iPurifier2 is a much better value for money?




Firstly your comment is the reason why I waited three days before posting anything. I suspect this puppy has more to give yet.

Second the iUSB3.0 has a few more features and its value will depend on whether you can use those features.

Third we don't yet know how much the iPurifier2 is going to cost so we can't say whether or not it will be good value.




rantzmar said:


> You do realize that the same technology in the Purifier2 is the same thing in the new iUsb3.0?. . So you really don't need both.




Is that a quote from iFi Audio or are you guessing?

I have not yet tried both together. I'll give the iUSB3.0 two or three more days to see where it goes and then I'll try combining them to see if that is in any way better still.


----------



## jelt2359

technobear said:


> Firstly your comment is the reason why I waited three days before posting anything. I suspect this puppy has more to give yet.
> 
> Second the iUSB3.0 has a few more features and its value will depend on whether you can use those features.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the update. I appreciate that you took time before posting- it tends to take a while to form an opinion. This is hard work!
  
 Look forward to your further updates.


----------



## technobear

Newsflash regarding the iPurifier2:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784983/ifi-ipurifier-2-reviews-impressions-and-discussion-thread/15#post_12010644

At that price, I suspect it will be very good value to a lot of iDSD owners (and a good many others).


----------



## rantzmar

technobear said:


> Firstly your comment is the reason why I waited three days before posting anything. I suspect this puppy has more to give yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



I read it a few days ago in that same link you posted.

"Also being debuted was the exciting iPurifier 2 ($129USD) with active USB ReClocking/ReGenerating/ReBalancing of the digital signal.


----------



## gr8soundz

jelt2359 said:


> It sounds like at this point the iPurifier2 is a much better value for money?


 
  
 Depending on the dac, I have to agree.
  
 At $129, its also cheaper than the Regen although the iPurifier2 doesn't have its own power supply so it may not provide quite as clean 5V power. For dacs that don't use power over usb, I think the iPurifier2 is a no brainer.
  
 At least AMR/iFi is honest about the iUSB3 and its price. Suggesting its overkill for cheap dacs may explain why @technobear had such a difficult time hearing improvements with it.


----------



## technobear

gr8soundz said:


> At least AMR/iFi is honest about the iUSB3 and its price. Suggesting its overkill for cheap dacs may explain why @technobear
> had such a difficult time hearing improvements with it.




No, that's not what I said. Remember I have the iPurifier2 here for comparison.

I didn't report on the iUSB3.0 straight away because it didn't do anything straight away. It took three days to begin doing what my iPurifier2 was already doing. I didn't want to mislead anyone that the product is useless without giving it a fair chance. It clearly needs to burn in (which make me think it does not contain exactly the same components as the iPurifier2 but it could also be down to the PSU side of things).

The iUSB3.0 and iPurifier2 have been playing continuously for another 24 hours now. I'm about to have another listen.


----------



## technobear

rantzmar said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > rantzmar said:
> ...




Ah. Same features does not necessarily equal same parts. 

I think this requires input from iFi.


----------



## gr8soundz

technobear said:


> No, that's not what I said. Remember I have the iPurifier2 here for comparison.
> 
> I didn't report on the iUSB3.0 straight away because it didn't do anything straight away. It took three days to begin doing what my iPurifier2 was already doing. I didn't want to mislead anyone that the product is useless without giving it a fair chance. It clearly needs to burn in (which make me think it does not contain exactly the same components as the iPurifier2 but it could also be down to the PSU side of things).
> 
> The iUSB3.0 and iPurifier2 have been playing continuously for another 24 hours now. I'm about to have another listen.


 
  
 Wasn't trying to misinterpret your impressions. Only mentioned it due to what iFi stated about dacs under $5k which made me wonder if improvements might be heard sooner (or with less burn-in) on a much more expensive dac. All speculation on my part; was just trying to convey a thought I had.
  
 Still, if they're so close after burn-in, the iPurifier2 (at less than 1/3rd cost of the iUSB3) seems an easy choice unless a clean usb hub is needed for hard drives or something similar.


----------



## technobear

I just realised that I posted my review system in the iPurifier2 thread but not here so for completeness:


Acer Aspire V11 fanless laptop running Windows 8.1 and foobar2000.

 Kimber USB 1.5m to iPurifier2

 iFi blue USB3.0 cable to iUSB3.0, then Kimber USB 0.5m

 iFi Audio micro iDSD

 Krystal Kables Prism 0.3m (mainly silver plus a teeny bit of gold, palladium etc.)

 iFi Audio micro iCAN (with iPower)

 Beyerdynamic T1​

Tonight I went straight to the Eva Cassidy track, _Stormy Monday _from _Live At Blues Alley_. I totally failed to discern any difference between the iPurifier2 and the iUSB3.0. Both of them sounded much nicer than the straight USB cable. Now I've heard the sound without that thin layer of dirt/glare/blare/squeal, it has become very obvious. I'm very glad that this iPurifier2 is mine and is staying. I would have to buy it otherwise.

So, what to do. Then I remembered that I have, courtesy of iFi, a nice piano recording in DSD256. Maybe that will show some differences. Well it certainly showed once again that both the iUSB3.0 and the iPurifier2 do nice things to the sound. A thin layer of glare is removed and a more natural sounding piano remains. The sound is less fatiguing/more relaxing to listen to. Again however I didn't feel that I could tell any difference between the iUSB3.0 and the iPurifier2 and I did try a half dozen times.

I suppose I'm up against the limits of what this system is capable of (which is why I posted it again above), also maybe what my 55 year old ears are capable of. 

I hope this has helped all the people who own the micro iDSD, micro iDAC2 and other competent budget to midrange USB DACs. Those with higher end fare will have to wait for reports from those who have such kit or try it for themselves.

The iPurifier2 apparently costs US$129 and at that price I feel does more than enough to the micro iDSD to justify its existence - assuming you also have a sufficiently revealing amp and headphones. If this one was not mine already, I would definitely buy one. 

The point about the headphones is serious. If you only have dt880 or HD600 or things of that general price band, you are not likely to hear as much as I have been hearing here through the T1. You might want to think about a headphone upgrade before you buy the iPurifier2.

I'm going back to music listening mode now. I don't think this exercise is going to reveal any more.


----------



## Rob N

Review http://is.gd/U9ciaJ


----------



## glassmonkey

technobear said:


> I just realised that I posted my review system in the iPurifier2 thread but not here so for completeness:
> Acer Aspire V11 fanless laptop running Windows 8.1 and foobar2000.
> 
> Kimber USB 1.5m to iPurifier2
> ...


 
 I have a couple observations to add to this. I note that all the cables that were used are single ended. I wonder if this affects the level of improvement you get. When I first tested my iUSB3.0 I used the blue included USB 3 cable and a LH Labs Lightspeed 2G cable. When I put in my Supra Cable as the first cable in the chain, I didn't really note a difference (I also didn't do critical listening). When I put in another 2G cable, and plugged my portable hard-drive into the iUSB3.0 there was an immediate noticeable difference in sound. In order to isolate whether the change of cable made the difference I switched back and forth between cables. I haven't done the incremental testing for the hard-drive yet, but the switch of cables definitely made a difference in sound. The sound became much more engaging.
  
 I think if you feed this baby really clean USB signal, it does even more. I'd be interested in trying out the iPurifier in a comparison on my system. I just got a $3000 DAC to try it out with.


----------



## Dadracer

glassmonkey said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > I just realised that I posted my review system in the iPurifier2 thread but not here so for completeness:
> ...


 
 Isn't the iP2 already built into the iUSB3 or at least the functionality of it plus some additional stuff (I think that's the correct technical term)? Even if it is then I guess its going to be interesting to see if you hear a difference at all.


----------



## rantzmar

Yes...after doing some research, the iPurifier 2 is to be used at the end of the chain with the iUSB 2.0, not so much with the iUSB 3.0


http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipurifier2/

The USB audio
‘Grand Slam’








micro iUSB + Gemini
+ iPurifier 2

The iFi ‘Grand Slam’. Nobody does it better.

iPurifier2+iUSB+Gemini_2To reach the absolute zenith in USB audio quality, iFi loves to push past the envelope of what is considered possible. We recommend the existing iUSB Power (to supply pure, clean power) and the Gemini cable (for separate audio + power transmission). Coupled with the iPurifier 2 to re-clock/regenerate and filter audio+power just prior to entering the iUSB Power (in this instance, not at the DAC end).
For the iUSB3.0, that alone incorporates all that we have learnt over the past few years so the iPurifier2 is NOT required to improve the iUSB3.0.


----------



## dmbr

rantzmar said:


> Yes...after doing some research, the iPurifier 2 is to be used at the end of the chain with the iUSB 2.0, not so much with the iUSB 3.0
> 
> 
> http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipurifier2/
> ...


 What a relief!

Just ordered an iPurifier2 to replace my original and go with my iUSB and Mercury + Genini cables...and Uptone Regen (I've actually found this has great synergy with the iFi products).

Glad I don't have to obsess over the $600 iUSB3.0--quite happy with iUSB, anyway.


----------



## Dadracer

It was my understanding from the ifi folks that you are getting about 2/3rd of the difference between the original iUSB and the iUSB3 by adding the IP2 to your iUSB if that makes sense. In which case the iP2 is even better value than it appears.


----------



## DougD

dmbr said:


> Glad I don't have to obsess over the $600 iUSB3.0--quite happy with iUSB, anyway.


 
  
 I was looking up prices yesterday ... the iUSB3.0 was $399 USD at 4 of 4 authorized sellers that I checked and had it listed. Not listed at an equal number of outlets.
  
 (Don't think the iPurifier2 is available yet in the US ... Nov 20? ... $129 ?)


----------



## JootecFromMars

http://ifi-audio.com/wp-content/uploads/data/manual/nano%20iUSB3.0%20manual.pdf


----------



## Dadracer

jootecfrommars said:


> http://ifi-audio.com/wp-content/uploads/data/manual/nano%20iUSB3.0%20manual.pdf


 
 Ahhhhhh. I didn't get this first time around but now I see the word Nano! So how does this device differ from the Micro version? Or are you not allowed to say............


----------



## DougD

jootecfrommars said:


> http://ifi-audio.com/wp-content/uploads/data/manual/nano%20iUSB3.0%20manual.pdf


 
  
 The main product menus show a Micro iUSB3, and no USB-anything products under the Nano product line. I'm guessing we're seeing some inconsistencies in how they're labeling the iUSB3.0, rather than separate products. (But I could be wrong.)


----------



## gr8soundz

dougd said:


> The main product menus show a Micro iUSB3, and no USB-anything products under the Nano product line. I'm guessing we're seeing some inconsistencies in how they're labeling the iUSB3.0, rather than separate products. (But I could be wrong.)


 
  
 It is a Nano iUSB3! Notice there's no IsoGround switch and no mention of the side usb ports like on the Micro.


----------



## DougD

gr8soundz said:


> It is a Nano iUSB3! Notice there's no IsoGround switch and no mention of the side usb ports like on the Micro.


 
  
 Very interesting. I need to quit going to sleep, that's how I miss announcements and stuff.


----------



## rafaelpernil

There will be a nano iUSB with a slightly higher noise floor (0,5uV) and without ground isolation


----------



## iFi audio

dadracer said:


> It was my understanding from the ifi folks that you are getting about 2/3rd of the difference between the original iUSB and the iUSB3 by adding the IP2 to your iUSB if that makes sense. In which case the iP2 is even better value than it appears.


 
  
 Yes, correct. Nice to say 'sell the old one and buy the new' but on the case of the micro iUSB Power (the original), try the
  
 PC > USB cable > iP2 > iUSB > USB cable > DAC.
  
 This cranks the iUSB setup up several notches.


----------



## Muziqboy

ifi audio said:


> Yes, correct. Nice to say 'sell the old one and buy the new' but on the case of the micro iUSB Power (the original), try the
> 
> PC > USB cable > iP2 > iUSB > USB cable > DAC.
> 
> This cranks the iUSB setup up several notches.


 
 In my set-up, I have it like
  
 PC > USB cable > iUSB 3.0 > USB cable > iP1 (original) > DAC.
  
 So is the iP1 (original) in the chain beneficial or detrimental?


----------



## glassmonkey

muziqboy said:


> In my set-up, I have it like
> 
> PC > USB cable > iUSB 3.0 > USB cable > iP1 (original) > DAC.
> 
> So is the iP1 (original) in the chain beneficial or detrimental?


 
 Let your ears be your guide. Try with and without.


----------



## iFi audio

> Originally Posted by *Muziqboy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We wholeheartedly agree. Regardless of us or anyone else, always try and see what you like.
  
  
  
 From an electrical point of view, in this case - possibly neither.
  
 The iP(1) filters the power (which coming from the iUSB 3.0 is super quiet anyway) and it repeats the re-balancing act in the iUSB 3.0 for data.
  
 Try to take it out and see what the results are like. If there is a long cable after the iUSB 3.0, the original iP(1) may offer improvements. But for a short cable run, there is unlikely to be any impact.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## dmbr

rafaelpernil said:


> There will be a nano iUSB with a slightly higher noise floor (0,5uV) and without ground isolation


So just to be clear, nano iUSB, not nano iUSB3.0?


----------



## rafaelpernil

dmbr said:


> rafaelpernil said:
> 
> 
> > There will be a nano iUSB with a slightly higher noise floor (0,5uV) and without ground isolation
> ...



Nano iUSB3.0, sorry


----------



## iFi audio

*Shoutout to Meze Headphones - check 'em out*  

  
  
 If you are in Canada or USA, you might wish to get your ears round these headphones. We use a pair for demo'ing/testing/photo shoots etc and they are darn good. Light, comfortable and fabulous sounding to boot. A no-brainer recommendation by our Skin.
  
 And if anyone is attending the Athens Show this weekend, then you can check em out with iFi and other non-iFi equipment.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/789019/meze-99-classics-tour-reviewers-wanted
  
 Very highly recommended and the Meze team are super duper guys too.


----------



## Dadracer

And if you are not a resident of the USA or Canada???????


----------



## rickyleelee

hey. I tried them and bought them! Just waiting on them. try the 99 Classics if you are in the market for reasonably priced headphones that sound way above the sticky price. uber good headphones.


----------



## Dadracer

Yeah I'm trying to find a way to hear them..........maybe I could drop by ifi Audio offices and borrow Skins pair?????


----------



## GHoldridge

Not sure if this has beenn addressed and or tried yet. I just received a iusb 3.0 to replace the original iusb. It was a demo unit for a good price and couldn't pass up. So I wanted to connect my idac2 and my focusrite scarlett for my mic, so (dac + adc) It works flawlessly. Just in case anyone else was wondering and wanting to use a similar setup


----------



## hfflt

gholdridge said:


> Not sure if this has beenn addressed and or tried yet. I just received a iusb 3.0 to replace the original iusb. It was a demo unit for a good price and couldn't pass up. So I wanted to connect my idac2 and my focusrite scarlett for my mic, so (dac + adc) It works flawlessly. Just in case anyone else was wondering and wanting to use a similar setup


 
  
 Could you briefly compare the two?


----------



## dmbr

gholdridge said:


> Not sure if this has beenn addressed and or tried yet. I just received a iusb 3.0 to replace the original iusb. It was a demo unit for a good price and couldn't pass up. So I wanted to connect my idac2 and my focusrite scarlett for my mic, so (dac + adc) It works flawlessly. Just in case anyone else was wondering and wanting to use a similar setup


 Sorry, I'm confused.

Are you saying you're using the iUSB to improve your USB mic amp's recording quality?


----------



## Krutsch

ifi audio said:


> Yes, correct. Nice to say 'sell the old one and buy the new' but on the case of the micro iUSB Power (the original), try the
> 
> *PC > USB cable > iP2 > iUSB > USB cable > DAC.*
> 
> This cranks the iUSB setup up several notches.


 
  
 I received my iP2 this afternoon. I am really surprised what it sounds like, adding to my original iUSBPower.
  
 I had mostly stopped listening to music via my Macbook, instead preferring my Bryston BDP-1 as an ultra clean digital source. With the iUSBPower into a bel canto mLink USB-to-S/PDIF converter, it really wasn't on the same level as the Bryston. Adding the iP2 has changed that; I will need more time to listen and evaluate, but I am impressed, so far.
  
 Well done, iFi Audio!


----------



## iFi audio

krutsch said:


> I received my iP2 this afternoon. I am really surprised what it sounds like, adding to my original iUSBPower.
> 
> I had mostly stopped listening to music via my Macbook, instead preferring my Bryston BDP-1 as an ultra clean digital source. With the iUSBPower into a bel canto mLink USB-to-S/PDIF converter, it really wasn't on the same level as the Bryston. Adding the iP2 has changed that; I will need more time to listen and evaluate, but I am impressed, so far.
> 
> Well done, iFi Audio!


 
  
 Thanks - means a lot to us. For sure.
  
 We demo'd during the show season RMAF, Tokyo and Athens Guangzhou with iP2/iUSB > iDAC > Pro iCAN.
  
 If you have a nearby dealer - take the iDAC2 for a test drive. Feel free to compare against your nice uber DACs and post the comments here. We like a challenge!


----------



## GHoldridge

dmbr said:


> Sorry, I'm confused.
> 
> Are you saying you're using the iUSB to improve your USB mic amp's recording quality?




Well no I'm not claiming it improved quality ...I'm sure that could be a final result of it though. It was more of a trying it to see if it even worked and for a "one stop shop audio solution" sorta thing. I don't record a lot or even know how to go about mic testing yet... Cleaning the power/signal lines for any usb powered dac/adc is benifitial. I even connected my mouse to it just to see if it felt different, which I couldn't notice anything without real testing. I know it's probably overkill for a mouse, and most people wouldn't use a mouse with it. Though a strange thing did happen when using a mouse. I got that weird high pitched noise associated with what I believe is the sensor, with the earth ground on, but with earth ground off it went away. If I used this setup iusb 3.0---> iusb original--->mouse I could then turn the earth ground switch on with no high pitched noise. I have no idea why that would be the case or if any effect that might have on audio, but it's worth testing in both cases. If testing for any of these devices proves to have some improvements I think it could show the value of adding Ip2 to other devices using usb power could help. Since buying an iusb 3.0 for every usb device is pretty impracticable. I just think the idea behind the regenerated cleaned power/signal makes sense on what it can bring to the table to possibly more than just audio. Sorry way more than you asked for.


hfflt said:


> Could you briefly compare the two?




Yes I will try and do that.. I'm not gonna claim I'm the biggest audiophile in the world, though I can hear differences between equipment. I have a he-400i, m50x, and old 1980's speakers (jbl j216a) with a sub to use for testing. I'm sure higher end gear might be more transparent. I really wanted to convince myself to get or try the he-560 since apparently it's more neutral. Also for comparing the he-560 vs the he-400i I know it's probably small. I would probably end up wanting both, and that's a huge investment. I gotta try to find some dsd songs in familiar with so I can test a broader range. I'd love to be able to use borrow a he-1000 to use for testing, but I have no way of getting a hold of one.


----------



## iFi audio

Join the force.......head over to our competition for a chance to win some iFi goodies and get the latest on the iCan SE Micro!
  
 Thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/790869/ican-micro-se-intergalactic-launch-competition


----------



## Allvey

How does the the iUSB3.0 compare to the iPurifier2+iUSB?


----------



## GHoldridge

allvey said:


> How does the the iUSB3.0 compare to the iPurifier2+iUSB?



Well I can only compare the iusb 3.0 to the original ipurifier + iusb and the iusb 3.0 is more silent. Ifi audio says the iusb 3.0 = iusb + ipurifier2. Personally if I had neither I'd go with iusb 3.0


----------



## iFi audio

gholdridge said:


> Well I can only compare the iusb 3.0 to the original ipurifier + iusb and the iusb 3.0 is more silent. Ifi audio says the iusb 3.0 = iusb + ipurifier2. Personally if I had neither I'd go with iusb 3.0


 
  
 Hi,
  
 You are correct BUT there are a few iUSB owners and while we recommend new customers to try the iUSB3.0 first (as it WAAAAY more feature packed) for those who own the iUSB, we wish to still look after these guys. Would be far too easy to say "upgrade the iUSB to the iUSB3.0." But we like to look after all our customers - prospective and current!
  
 It serves to show our products have good longevity built-in because they are trickled-down from AMR which is uber luxury audio.


----------



## canali

what i'd be interested in is a_ comparison between both the newly released nano and micro usb 3.0 versions_.
 esp when iFi says the following on the nano thread on helping to choose the appropriate conditioner/hub (below)
 (italicized and emboldened are mine)
  
_Southport, UK – 11th February 2016_
  
 the difference in ground noise, if i am right is,
 .000000001(0.1uV) (micro)
*vs* 0.0000005V (0.5uV)(nano)...
  
 my question: would that make any difference?
 my dac is the imicro dsd
  
 below is the thread on the newly releaesed nano usb 3.0
*h**ttp://www.head-fi.org/t/797988/ifi-product-launch-nano-iusb3-0-the-baby-bentley-to-the-micro-iusb3-0*
  
  
_Total Audiophile USB Solution: nano only in price & size
 For $500 to $5000 usb devices, the nano iUSB3.0 is the one-stop, future-proofed solution._
_It is the sibling of the flagship micro iUSB3.0. It operates in all USB modes to 5 Gigabit USB3.0, _
_supplies pure, clean power and reconditions the USB data. The USB3.0 active chipset at the heart_
_is backwards compatible with USB2.0 so all USB devices - DACs, Mixers and DJ Controllers benefit._
  
  
 1 week, 4 days ago

 THREAD STARTER 


    

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/19/100x100px-LS-19ff24e9_iDACtop.jpeg[/img]
 
iFi audio
*Sponsor: iFi Audio*




 
offline
 
1,483 Posts. Joined 3/2013
 




mgiara said:


> Would a beginner be able to appreciate a bit of kit this advanced?
> 
> The specs look solid to my amateur eyes and it's a modest investment comparatively.





  
 Hi,
  
 To answer your question, the following would be our recommendation.
  
 If your USB DAC is:
  
 1) USB dac <US$500 eg nano DSD = iPurifier 2 (ie. no need for mUSB3.0 or nUSB3.0).
  
*2) USB dac US$500 to US$5k eg iFi/Chord = nano USB3.0.*
  
 3) USB dac >US$5k eg DCS/AMR = micro iUSB3.0.
  
 Hopefully this summary shows that if you have a <US$1k DAC, then the micro iUSB3.0 is overkill as unlikely to hear the additional performance.
  
 But if you are thinking of upgrading in the future your DAC,* then the nano USB3.0 is the ideal one as it is*
*half the price of the micro USB3.0 flagship but has 85% of the performance/features.*
 It does need the mains from the iPOWER so is not portable like the iPurifier2 which is USB-powered.
  
 Cheers.

Edited by iFi audio - 2/13/16 at 3:42am


----------



## iFi audio

Hi,
  
 Here you go:
  
Features Comparison of micro iUSB3.0, nano iUSB3.0 and iPurifier2  

 Or better still download this pdf, print it off and take your time to go through it. Should be clear there is a lo of technology in there. Others have the basics, the iFi stuff includes the kitchen sink.
  
 For the download, please go to www.ifi-audio.com


----------



## canali

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...





ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


----------



## canali

thanks iFi
  
 .and for any iFi owners out there who've listened to both side by side,
 are there any significant discernible diffs?
 Tech specs are one thing vs actual listening.
  
 i mean,  why get the micro usb when the nano usb can allegedgly achieve
 85% of its performance--per iFi's statement
 if i read it correctly?
 --------------------------------------
  
 ._... the following would be our recommendation._
  
_If your USB DAC is:_
  
_1) USB dac <US$500 eg nano DSD = iPurifier 2 (ie. no need for mUSB3.0 or nUSB3.0)._
  
_*2) USB dac US$500 to US$5k eg iFi/Chord = nano USB3.0.*_
  
_3) USB dac >US$5k eg DCS/AMR = micro iUSB3.0._
  
_Hopefully this summary shows that if you have a <US$1k DAC, then the micro iUSB3.0 is overkill as unlikely to hear the additional performance._
  
_But if you are thinking of upgrading in the future your DAC, *then the nano USB3.0 is the ideal one as it is*_
_*half the price of the micro USB3.0 flagship but has 85% of the performance/features.*_
_It does need the mains from the iPOWER so is not portable like the iPurifier2 which is USB-powered._


----------



## dmbr

I'm considering upgrading from an iPurifier2 + iUSB to an iUSB 3.0....has anyone tried both and have any thoughts on how much of an improvement this would be?


----------



## Dadracer

dmbr said:


> I'm considering upgrading from an iPurifier2 + iUSB to an iUSB 3.0....has anyone tried both and have any thoughts on how much of an improvement this would be?


 
 This is the system I have feeding a micro iDSD and I think it has almost the functionality of the new nano iUSB which ifi Audio recommend is suitable for DACs up to the $5000 level. So unless your DAC is this expensive then it appears ifi Audio are saying you'd be wasting your time/money in getting the iUSB 3.0.


----------



## glassmonkey

canali said:


> ifi audio said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 
 There are discernible differences between the iPurifier2 and micro iUSB3.0. The micro iUSB3.0 is fuller sounding (especially on bass) with better soundstage and note separation/body. I also found that the iPurifier2 didn't really pull extra performance from my LH Labs Lightspeed 2g split cables, whilst the iUSB3.0 had a noticeable improvement in detail (especially on the top end) when I upgraded from the Supra USB/Lightspeed 2g to double Lightspeed 2g. The micro iUSB3.0 is more gives a more 3-dimensional improvement to sound stage. I only noticed improvement to depth of stage with the iPurifier2. Both make notes tighter and improve timing, giving the music a more natural flow. Because the background is blacker notes have better separation and are more distinct.


----------



## canali

glassmonkey said:


> There are discernible differences between the iPurifier2 and micro iUSB3.0. The micro iUSB3.0 is fuller sounding (especially on bass) with better soundstage and note separation/body. I also found that the iPurifier2 didn't really pull extra performance from my LH Labs Lightspeed 2g split cables, whilst the iUSB3.0 had a noticeable improvement in detail (especially on the top end) when I upgraded from the Supra USB/Lightspeed 2g to double Lightspeed 2g. The micro iUSB3.0 is more gives a more 3-dimensional improvement to sound stage. I only noticed improvement to depth of stage with the iPurifier2. Both make notes tighter and improve timing, giving the music a more natural flow. Because the background is blacker notes have better separation and are more distinct.


 
 thanks glassmonkey
 yet my query isn't about the ipurifier 2....as stated
 its instead about the the listening/audible diffs between the_ nano and micro  usb 3.0_


----------



## glassmonkey

canali said:


> glassmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > There are discernible differences between the iPurifier2 and micro iUSB3.0. The micro iUSB3.0 is fuller sounding (especially on bass) with better soundstage and note separation/body. I also found that the iPurifier2 didn't really pull extra performance from my LH Labs Lightspeed 2g split cables, whilst the iUSB3.0 had a noticeable improvement in detail (especially on the top end) when I upgraded from the Supra USB/Lightspeed 2g to double Lightspeed 2g. The micro iUSB3.0 is more gives a more 3-dimensional improvement to sound stage. I only noticed improvement to depth of stage with the iPurifier2. Both make notes tighter and improve timing, giving the music a more natural flow. Because the background is blacker notes have better separation and are more distinct.
> ...


 
 'As stated' works better if it was actually stated in the post that was replied too. The terse tone and bolding (akin to raising your voice without yelling) is not befitting genial discussion. The diagram that you responded to from iFi had three devices on it. I have two of them on me right now and gave impressions of those. Since the nano is barely in the wild, I'd wait a while to ask for comparisons between both iUSB3.0 devices. The micro iUSB3.0 is good for comparing two dacs. I'm doing it right now. Also the iUSB3.0 allows you to use a split cable and hook up an external hard-drive, which did have a positive effect on the sound when I compared. It made the sound more organic. 
 I hope you have your answer soon, but I'd just go get the nano, unless you need extra USB slots.


----------



## canali

glassmonkey said:


> 'As stated' works better if it was actually stated in the post that was replied too. The terse tone and bolding (akin to raising your voice without yelling) is not befitting genial discussion. The diagram that you responded to from iFi had three devices on it. I have two of them on me right now and gave impressions of those. Since the nano is barely in the wild, I'd wait a while to ask for comparisons between both iUSB3.0 devices. The micro iUSB3.0 is good for comparing two dacs. I'm doing it right now. Also the iUSB3.0 allows you to use a split cable and hook up an external hard-drive, which did have a positive effect on the sound when I compared. It made the sound more organic.
> I hope you have your answer soon, but I'd just go get the nano, unless you need extra USB slots.


 
 hey glassmonkey...sorry man, i wasn't trying for a terse tone or yelling....just saw your reply twice and i thought i wasn't clear...so i emboldened it.
 ...also i emboldend due to my iFI insertion and quotes...so was just trying to have my query stand out.
 i sometimes will embolden important items (imo)...ie hyperlinks etc.
  
 ive since edited (a bit) so I don't come across as such.
 ...i_ *do*_ appreciate your imput.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and hopefully we'll get more reviews as this product gets out there.


----------



## iFi audio

glassmonkey said:


> There are discernible differences between the iPurifier2 and micro iUSB3.0. The micro iUSB3.0 is fuller sounding (especially on bass) with better soundstage and note separation/body. I also found that the iPurifier2 didn't really pull extra performance from my LH Labs Lightspeed 2g split cables, whilst the iUSB3.0 had a noticeable improvement in detail (especially on the top end) when I upgraded from the Supra USB/Lightspeed 2g to double Lightspeed 2g. The micro iUSB3.0 is more gives a more 3-dimensional improvement to sound stage. I only noticed improvement to depth of stage with the iPurifier2. Both make notes tighter and improve timing, giving the music a more natural flow. Because the background is blacker notes have better separation and are more distinct.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 A few people pm'd us about the clocks and are they Femto clocks - in the iFi equipment.
  
  
  
*Short Answer*
 No - they are not Femto clocks. Femto Clocks are good but they are usually worse than a simple straight crystal clock.

 Hence we do not use Femto clocks as they are good, but not the best for audioband use.
  
  
*Long Answer*
 From the micro iUSB3.0 to the nano iUSB3.0 to the iPurifier2, they ALL have very low audio band jitter, compared to Femto Clocks which tend to have fairly high audio jitter as a result of being optimised for ultra-low jitter at > 12kHz and usually including a PLL to reduce noise at very high frequencies, which then raises the jitter at lower frequencies.
  
 A specific high-grade crystal clock with a clean power supply offers around 100 femtoseconds jitter in the 20Hz-20kHz band. By comparison a SONET1-targetted Femto-Clock, despite being a very expensive clock analysed in the same bandwidth, ‘clocks in’ (pun intended) at around 500 Femtoseconds or five times as much jitter.
  
 Therefore, we do not use Femto clocks as they are good, but suited to delivering lowest jitter for audio use.
  
 Except for not being formally specified in the same manner and advertised thusly as so-called Femto Clocks; a competently designed true crystal clock is actually a 'Femto Clock' usually with lower audio band phase noise/jitter than those advertised as such.
  
1https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronous_optical_networking. Because this is the primary use for Femoto Clocks.


----------



## canali

just might spring for this over the nano.
 might be overkill for my gig:
 laptop to micro idsd to cans ...or to headphone tube amp.
  
 this whole 'conditioning of signals / tweaks area is a most nebulous area:
 can be an area so full of 'voodoo' smoke and mirrors, esp when boatloads of
 tech specs and theory are tossed around.
  
 just have to trust that iFi, however, given it's reputable history,
 has a commendable product that supports it's price.
  
 if anyone is wanting to unload one, pm me please.


----------



## john57

canali said:


> just might spring for this over the nano.
> might be overkill for my gig:
> laptop to micro idsd to cans ...or to headphone tube amp.
> 
> The way I see it the Micro iUSB3 may not be overkill since you have a laptop on one end and a tube amp on the other end. In addition you have IEM's which may benefit from the lower noise floor of the iUSB3 and the isoGround which can lower any 60Hz ground noise better than the Nano and you have the longer ground path from your laptop out to your tube amp.


----------



## canali

john57 said:


>


 
 thanks for that, john57....oftentimes with these units and this area, unless i  am able to understand
 how they'll impact (or not) my own specific setup, I am often left scratching my head
 with confusion...esp since i don't come from a strong understanding in audio/electronics.


----------



## theveterans

IMO, compared to other solutions like Audiophilleo, iFi's iUSB 3.0 micro or nano is still a great value to get a peace of mind in ensuring that your USB input is as good as it gets. In my experience, iUSB 3.0 made a noticeable improvement in soundstage and clarity of my Schiit Bifrost MB which is known to have less soundstage than its higher priced brother, Gungnir and Yggdrasil. This is listening to a entry level headphone like my AKG K712s. iUSB nano or micro also allows low powered android phones supporting USB audio to be able to handshake with my DAC without issues.


----------



## dannybgoode

Well I'm about to join the iUSB 3.0 club as I ordered one today to go with an iDAC2 I ordered at the same time. 

This pairing will replace the Nano iDSD I'm currently feeding into an iTunes and iCan SE. 

Yes the iUSB is probably overkill but I've just had to watch my mother die from a quick and horrible cancer and music is what is keeping me sane at the moment and for the first time in my life I can actually afford such things so **** it! As the events of the last few weeks have shown me you only live once and if it's a true passion and the bills, rent and family are all taken care of it then go for it. 

I commute by train a couple of hours a day so I'm going to pair the Nano iDSD with a Nano iCan then I'll be set I think. 

Hopefully the postie will come bearing gifts on Saturday. Will report my findings accordingly...


----------



## canali

dannybgoode said:


> Well I'm about to join the iUSB 3.0 club as I ordered one today to go with an iDAC2 I ordered at the same time.
> 
> This pairing will replace the Nano iDSD I'm currently feeding into an iTunes and iCan SE.
> 
> Yes the iUSB is probably overkill but I've just had to watch my mother die from a quick and horrible cancer and music is what is keeping me sane at the moment and for the first time in my life I can actually afford such things so **** it! As the events of the last few weeks have shown me you only live once and if it's a true passion and the bills, rent and family are all taken care of it then go for it.


 
  
 my condolences on the loss of your mom....may she enjoy the music in spirit, alongside you.


----------



## dannybgoode

Thank you. Music was very important to my mum also (she was far more musical than me!) so I think she'd approve although she never caught the hi fi bug. 

I tried to convince her, she had a stunning classical cd collection, really really stunning and was quite happy with a cheap mini system.

I think she knew the pieces that well (she was a singer so had performed a lot of them) she could mentally improve the performance so to speak.


----------



## Dadracer

There's no good way to lose a mother, but hopefully she is in a better place now and free from pain and distress.


----------



## iFi audio

*The Gadget Show - iFi giving out free tickets - first come first served.* 
iFI audio is exhibiting at the Gadget Show from Thursday 31st March through to Sunday 3rd April. This is the UK’s largest electronics show held at the Birmingham NEC. There are some 75,000 visitors.
  

We have a limited number of FREE tickets for any customers planning to attend.
  
http://www.gadgetshowlive.net/visiting
  
Just message us on FaceBook with your contact telephone and we’ll contact you.
  
https://www.facebook.com/iFiAudio/
  
Able to play with drones, test drive Teslas and listen to DSD512 on the Retro Stereo 50. What more could one wish for?


----------



## bluesaint

just got my iusb3.0 today.  Everything works except plugging external usb3.0 hdd to the extra USB ports.  Anyone else having issues having hdd recognized in windows 10 when plugging into iusb3?


----------



## technobear

bluesaint said:


> just got my iusb3.0 today.  Everything works except plugging external usb3.0 hdd to the extra USB ports.  Anyone else having issues having hdd recognized in windows 10 when plugging into iusb3?




There are only two data ports on the iUSB3.0. 

Are you referring to the extra two charging ports on the side towards the rear?

They are for charging phones and such like.


----------



## bluesaint

technobear said:


> There are only two data ports on the iUSB3.0.
> 
> Are you referring to the extra two charging ports on the side towards the rear?
> 
> They are for charging phones and such like.


 
 I'm talking about using the extra data port.  I'm using dual head usb gemini for first set of power and power+data port.  Which means extra set of Power and Power+Data port is available.  I used the extra Power+Data port and drive doesn't get recognized.
  
 Per IFI:
We like to try not only forensically but also comprehensively. With two sets of Dual-Ports, the micro iUSB3.0 operates as a computer audiophile-grade powered hub to serve two *devices such as DAC and HDD*. This means the whole complete computer audio is whisper quiet as noise from one source does not contaminate another.


----------



## technobear

bluesaint said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > There are only two data ports on the iUSB3.0.
> ...




Hmm. Should be plug and play. 

Have you eliminated the cable?

Have you tried the other power+data port?

Does the DAC keep working after the HDD is connected?

If the DAC plays up, it may be the quality of the cable connecting the iUSB3.0 to the PC.

Or it might just be Windows 10 being flaky.

Can you try it with another PC that's not running Windows 10?


----------



## krumley7882

Any recommendations for cable upgrades for the input? I know that it works with standard 2.0, but interested in any 3.0 options.... Thanks


----------



## hfflt

krumley7882 said:


> Any recommendations for cable upgrades for the input? I know that it works with standard 2.0, but interested in any 3.0 options.... Thanks


 
  
 There would be no difference using 3.0 cable over 2.0, hence input in the DAC would be 2.0 anyways. That's a no-brainer.
  
 What should you be interested in is premium audiophile USB cables (they are 2.0), take a look at those, especially with separated power and data lines. *Make sure to audition one before buying, as difference can be quite subtle.*
  
 As a nice coincidence, a couple of hours ago I have published a review of one great piece of cable which I consider literally best in the market regarding price/quality, making the end-game cable for me. Make sure to check out my review.


----------



## krumley7882

hfflt said:


> There would be no difference using 3.0 cable over 2.0, hence input in the DAC would be 2.0 anyways. That's a no-brainer.
> 
> What should you be interested in is premium audiophile USB cables (they are 2.0), take a look at those, especially with separated power and data lines. *Make sure to audition one before buying, as difference can be quite subtle.*
> 
> As a nice coincidence, a couple of hours ago I have published a review of one great piece of cable which I consider literally best in the market regarding price/quality, making the end-game cable for me. Make sure to check out my review.


 

 Thanks!!  Great review.  What is the best way to get in contact with Konstantin?


----------



## hfflt

http://www.ebay.com/usr/dtses14
  
 Check his eBay store out and you will understand what I am talking about.


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys!
 Since the micro iUSB 3.0 break the USB ground connection from the PC and re-create a new ground does this mean that the connection is Isolated? Like galvanically isolated??


----------



## rafaelpernil

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys!
> Since the micro iUSB 3.0 break the USB ground connection from the PC and re-create a new ground does this mean that the connection is Isolated? Like galvanically isolated??


 
 Exactly. Not completely isolated but as iFi states, IsoGround gives a 95% of a proper galvanic isolation. http://www.head-fi.org/t/779504/ifi-iusb3-0-launch-names-back-in-the-hat-and-new-2-winner-page-24/375#post_12005887
  
 Regards,
 Rafael


----------



## john57

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys!
> Since the micro iUSB 3.0 break the USB ground connection from the PC and re-create a new ground does this mean that the connection is Isolated? Like galvanically isolated??


 
 It only breaks the ground up to .5 volts for ground loops. There still a USB ground safety at higher voltages which would indicate a fault in a piece of equipment. You either float(cut) a ground or provide a different path.  For me there is no such thing as galvanically isolated ground. There is a switch on the iUSB to toggle the IsoEarth feature. The manual states : _IsoEarth can lower the ground
 noise by as much as 20dB (10x)._


----------



## wakka992

john57 said:


> It only breaks the ground up to .5 volts for ground loops. There still a USB ground safety at higher voltages which would indicate a fault in a piece of equipment. You either float(cut) a ground or provide a different path.  For me there is no such thing as galvanically isolated ground. There is a switch on the iUSB to toggle the IsoEarth feature. The manual states : _IsoEarth can lower the ground
> noise by as much as 20dB (10x)._


 
 Hi there, so quoting from iFi website
  
 "Taken directly at the computer’s USB port, EMI noise is typically some 39dB. With the iPurifier in place, this noise drops by some 5dB to 34dB.”
  
 And the iUSB 3.0 Micro IsoEarth lower the ground by another 20dB....
  
 Does anyone know how much is the iUSB 3.0 Nano lowering ground noise if it doesn't have IsoEarth tecnology?


----------



## iFi audio

wakka992 said:


> Hi there, so quoting from iFi website
> 
> "Taken directly at the computer’s USB port, EMI noise is typically some 39dB. With the iPurifier in place, this noise drops by some 5dB to 34dB.”


 
  
 Hi,
  
 You quoted from the original iPurifier.
  
 And it relates to High Frequency (Radio Frequency) noise NOT noise caused by ground/earth loops. There are multiple sources of noise. So customers do need to diagnose their system noise first as one person may have HF noise and another groubd/earth loops.
  
  


> Originally Posted by *wakka992* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> "And the iUSB 3.0 Micro IsoEarth lower the ground by another 20dB as said by iFi salesman on the iUSb 3.0 micro thread..."


 
  
  
 The precise amount depends upon the system. Our measurement was done in a system that had no audible ground noise (read was silent on listening) but exhibited measurable ground noise. In this system this noise was lowered a further 20dB (10X).
  
 If the system has a severe and notably audible earth/ground-loop the improvement will be greater, how much depends upon circumstances, but a 60dB (1,000X) improvement is quite likely.
  
What is important however is to identify correctly the cause of noise. Nowadays it is almost as likely as having a ground/earth loop that a system may have noise due to a missing earth (meaning no device in the whole system is earthed), in which case a ground/earth-loop breaker will be pointless. This point is really important as this is one of the top 5 questions we see in the STS.
  
  
  


> Originally Posted by *wakka992* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> "Does anyone know how much is the iUSB 3.0 Nano lowering ground noise if it doesn't have IsoEarth tecnology? Only as much as iPurifier 2 or better?"


 
  
  
 Neither iPurifier, iPurifier 2 nor iUSB 3.0 nano lower audible range ground/earth-loop noise. This requires the iSOGround/iSOEarth technology found in iUSB 3.0 micro and the original iUSB Power micro.
  
 As noted above, if using the iUSB 3.0 micro or iUSB Power micro with the goal to reduce noise in a noisy system it is important that it is verified that the problem is indeed a Ground/Earth-loop and not a missing earth. A missing earth cannot be fixed using a earth/ground-loop breaker!  (as there is nothing to dis-connect).
  
  
 Hope we have shed more light on the issue of 'different types of noise' as opposed to 'noise.'


----------



## wakka992

Thanks for clarifying that.
  
 Now I believe that I won't need the IsoGround feature since my filtered Multiple socket doesn't found anything wrong with the ground and I measured a fantastic 0,1 ohm on the plug.
  
 iFi Nano here I comes!


----------



## iFi audio

wakka992 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that.
> 
> Now I believe that I won't need the IsoGround feature since my filtered Multiple socket doesn't found anything wrong with the ground and I measured a fantastic 0,1 ohm on the plug.
> 
> iFi Nano here I comes!


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Sorry to burst your bubble but this is meaningless in context.
  
 If in your system all units have double isolated (Class III) power supplies (read 2-Pin plugs or 2-Pin IEC connections) then you have a missing earth. If this causes audible problems depends upon several factors, but if it does measuring low resistance of the earth in the plug or socket means nothing.
  
 The only reliable solution is to add an earth connection to the system. One option might be to swap the Computer power supply to one with a 3-Pin mains connection which then adds the earth. If this is not possible a supplementary earth connection is needed.
  
 If in your system several units have a safety earth connection - e.g. a PC with ATX powersupply and a tube Headphone Amp with a 3-Pin IEC Mains connection, you have the potential making of a earth (ground) loop. In this case again it matters zero what the Earth resistance at the plug is.
  
 If you have this earth (ground) loop problem you need to remove either one of the earth (using a cheater plug - but that violates electrical code and is unsafe with the potential to cause electrical shocks leading to injury or death if something goes wrong elsewhere in the system), or you need to break the ground somewhere in the connection between PC and HPA, doing it in the USB line if a USB DAC is used is both easy and opportune.
  
 Note in no case does it matter what the earth resistance is. It simply does enter into this. Apologies to other readers if this is tedious as we have digressed!


----------



## wakka992

ifi audio said:


> If in your system all units have double isolated (Class III) power supplies (read 2-Pin plugs or 2-Pin IEC connections) then you have a missing earth. If this causes audible problems depends upon several factors, but if it does measuring low resistance of the earth in the plug or socket means nothing.
> 
> The only reliable solution is to add an earth connection to the system. One option might be to swap the Computer power supply to one with a 3-Pin mains connection which then adds the earth. If this is not possible a supplementary earth connection is needed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just checked and in my room only a Anker 5port Charger (powering a MoJo) and a Powered Speaker have AC power cable cord 2 pin connector that goes in AC-DC adapters.
  
 All the other equipment used for listening music (PC, DAC, Amp) have CEE 7/7 grounded Shuko, all connected to grounded Belkin PureAV PF-30 Filtered Multiple socket, connected to the grounded wall socket.
  
 Now you've raised other questions, for example why your iFi iPower that feed the iUSB 3.0 Nano is not grounded?
  
 I think I'm missing a piece of info, such as why the Anker 5Port Charger and the Powered Speaker are not grounded...


----------



## john57

My active(powered) monitors usually do not have a earthed ground connection because the RCA cables ground can have some resistance which can cause a ground loop. Even when all your third pin  grounded  pin AC powered equipment is all connected to the same power strip you can still have ground loops. With the micro iUSB Micro 3.0 and 3.0 Nano you certainly do not want to add another ground point that could be used on the USB ground lines which kind of is pointless.


----------



## wakka992

The one that are not grounded, the active speaker and the Anker charger, are attached to a separate APC multiple socket.

So on the Belkin I have only grounded connected devices


----------



## iFi audio

wakka992 said:


> I just checked and in my room only a Anker 5port Charger (powering a MoJo) and a Powered Speaker have AC power cable cord 2 pin connector that goes in AC-DC adapters.
> 
> All the other equipment used for listening music (PC, DAC, Amp) have CEE 7/7 grounded Shuko, all connected to grounded Belkin PureAV PF-30 Filtered Multiple socket, connected to the grounded wall socket.
> 
> I think I'm missing a piece of info, such as why the Anker 5Port Charger and the Powered Speaker are not grounded...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 There are certain safety requirements for electrical appliances (including audio) that force either an earthed device (Class I Equipment) or one with double/reinforced isolation (Class II Equipment).
  
 More here:
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appliance_classes
  
 For smaller manufacturers the requirements of testing and approval for Class II equipment may be forbidding, so "boutique audio" often uses Class I.
  
 Either Class is legal and if designed and tested correctly safe. So it is not question of "should it have an earth?" No matter if devices have earth or not, problems with noise may arise.
  
 - If a system contain multiple Class I devices - the potential for earth/ground loops is created that can lead to measurable or audible hum and buzz.
  
 - If a system contains ONLY Class II equipment - the potential for "missing earth" noise (Hum, buzz, RFI etc) is created as now all the audio systems shielding is no longer connected to the local earth but floating, so the shielding becomes an antennae that picks up noise.
  
 But if a system contains only one Class I device and any number of Class II all is well and happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Due to historical reason many people will identify the second case as a earth/ground loop, when in fact it is the opposite!
  
  
*How to treat the problem depends on its nature. *
  
 In the first example, one may briefly try cheater-plugs on the computer (with necessary precautions against electrical shock).  If that kills the noise, using an iUSB Power or iUSB 3.0 micro with iSOGround will break the earth/ground-loop and remove or dramatically reduce the noise.
  
 If removing the computer's earth (Cheater-plug or cable) does not remove the noise then neither will any current iFi device!
  
 If a missing earth is suspected simply introducing a single Class I device into the system, even if switched off and never used, will add the missing earth. If this earth solves the noise, - missing earth, simply keep the piece there, get something from a charity shop or invest into a earth/ground management system (or if capable of a spot of DIY improvise a supplementary earth connection).
  
 If neither removing the earth from the computer, nor adding an earth (Class 1 device) into the system solves the noise, it has other sources and needs to be resolved accordingly.
  
_Disclaimer: This article outlines how WE would diagnose. NOT how YOU should diagnose. One should always ask a qualified electrician to troubleshoot as mains voltages can KILL._


----------



## AnakChan

I just picked up the Micro iUSB 3.0 today and I have to say it's quite a device! Just on a brief play with it, it's made a bigger difference on my WA8 than on my Invicta. In general tracks just more musical, more dynamic, and more engaging. Flipping back to a setup without the Micro iUSB 3.0, tracks just sound somewhat "flatter" and a little more plain/boring - and I thought my setup sounded good before the Micro iUSB 3.0! I'll need to play with it a little more but so far have been very impressed and happy with the investment. I'll probably pick up the Gemini cable too.


----------



## EVOLVIST

anakchan said:


> I just picked up the Micro iUSB 3.0 today and I have to say it's quite a device! Just on a brief play with it, it's made a bigger difference on my WA8 than on my Invicta. In general tracks just more musical, more dynamic, and more engaging. Flipping back to a setup without the Micro iUSB 3.0, tracks just sound somewhat "flatter" and a little more plain/boring - and I thought my setup sounded good before the Micro iUSB 3.0! I'll need to play with it a little more but so far have been very impressed and happy with the investment. I'll probably pick up the Gemini cable too.




Do it. Pick up the Gemini. This isn't snake oil; it's the real deal. Anybody can hear the difference when using the Gemini to split the power from the audio. And now that you have the iUSB 3.0, you're almost there to audio nirvana.


----------



## AnakChan

evolvist said:


> Do it. Pick up the Gemini. This isn't snake oil; it's the real deal. Anybody can hear the difference when using the Gemini to split the power from the audio. And now that you have the iUSB 3.0, you're almost there to audio nirvana.


 

 Cheers. I've done just that and placed my order for the Gemini cable. I have to say it's quite a surprise much the iUSB3.0 blacks the background. The overall music presentation is just more "contrasty". Definitely a welcoming addition to the digital chain.


----------



## theveterans

The only thing I don't like about the Gemini is that it's too stiff.


----------



## AnakChan

What is the white USB -> DC cable for? It seems to imply that the Micro iUSB 3.0 can be powered off USB too, not just the power adapter? But the iUSB 3.0 seems to require a 9V power input and that white USB -> DC would probably supply only 5V as per USB standard?


----------



## theveterans

I use that USB to DC in connector to power my Wyred 4 Sound uLink USB to SPDIF converter from a 9V cell phone charger.
  

  
 You can see it next to the Gemini cable attached to the uLink


----------



## technobear

anakchan said:


> What is the white USB -> DC cable for? It seems to imply that the Micro iUSB 3.0 can be powered off USB too, not just the power adapter? But the iUSB 3.0 seems to require a 9V power input and that white USB -> DC would probably supply only 5V as per USB standard?




That cable is intended to power a Squeezebox Touch (for example) from the iUSB3.0.


----------



## AnakChan

I'd guess the USB port power coming out of Micro iUSB 3.0 is clean, thus when with the white cable it's effectively making the Micro iUSB 3.0 an "iPower" giving clean power to whatever else that needs to be powered? Anyhow, I tried ordering the Gemini from Music Direct but sadly they can't ship due to international distribution limitations. Just my luck, Fujiya had a second hand Gemini today so I picked that up along with an Acoustic Revive USB1.0SPS for a side-by-side comparison. I see what folks mean the Gemini is stiff, but so is the AR SPS. Still no chance to try out the cables yet but will give it a shot tonight.


----------



## rickyleelee

anakchan said:


> Cheers. I've done just that and placed my order for the Gemini cable. I have to say it's quite a surprise much the iUSB3.0 blacks the background. The overall music presentation is just more "contrasty". Definitely a welcoming addition to the digital chain.




Ii wud try the idac2 for the money it kills pretty much everything i tried from head fi inclu the more expensive stuff. big audio bargin


----------



## AnakChan

rickyleelee said:


> Ii wud try the idac2 for the money it kills pretty much everything i tried from head fi inclu the more expensive stuff. big audio bargin


 
  
 I have the Micro iUSB 3.0 feeding into the Invicta and WA8 at the moment. I'm tempted to try to hook it onto my Oppo BDP105 but that's like - 6-7m away(currently on a long USB 2.0 cable). I'll play around with it more.
  
 On a separate note, I tried both the iFI Gemini cable against the Acoustic Revive USB1.0SPS and I have to say I'm leaning towards the Acoustic Revive as it feels a little more spacious and neutral in comparison to the Gemini. Mind you though the Gemini still did better than a single line Ortofon DGI-K2 USB 2.0 cable but I think that's got more to do with the Gemini's split power/audio design rather than the cable construction itself.


----------



## jermaink

I recently went form an iUSB2 to an iUSB3 (all Micro) and a strange thing happened. After making the switch, my computer would no longer recognise my DAC (an iFi iDSD). I realised that the Sbooster Vbus2 I was using was actually preventing the DAC from being recognised.
  
 https://www.sbooster.com/sbooster-tweaks/sbooster-vbus-isolator
  
 The Vbus2 is meant to isolate power coming from the PC being passed through. I am wondering though why it didn't prevent the data signal from an iUSB2 being recognised, yet stopped the signal from the iUSB3. Interesting...


----------



## iFi audio

jermaink said:


> I recently went form an iUSB2 to an iUSB3 (all Micro) and a strange thing happened. After making the switch, my computer would no longer recognise my DAC (an iFi iDSD). I realised that the Sbooster Vbus2 I was using was actually preventing the DAC from being recognised.
> 
> https://www.sbooster.com/sbooster-tweaks/sbooster-vbus-isolator
> 
> The Vbus2 is meant to isolate power coming from the PC being passed through. I am wondering though why it didn't prevent the data signal from an iUSB2 being recognised, yet stopped the signal from the iUSB3. Interesting...


 
  
  
 The iUSB 3.0 is fully USB Standard compliant, so it will not work correctly without bus power from the PC (even though this is only used for 'handshake' purposes. So the Vbus2 cannot be used upstream (computer side) of the iUSB 3.0.
  
 Locating the Vbus 2 directly ahead of the DAC would work, however it would be of very limited value, as the iUSB 3.0 (and also iUSB Power) disconnect the power from the computer and on top (if the iSOEarth switch is engaged) isolate the ground from the Computer.


----------



## jermaink

Ah that makes some sense. Am I to understand that the iUSB2 did not function in this way?


----------



## iFi audio

jermaink said:


> Ah that makes some sense. Am I to understand that the iUSB2 did not function in this way?


 
  
 The original iUSB Power is also USB standard compliant, but it is not an active system, just a passive 'USB Pass-through'  addressing only the power. 
  
 Hence it does not care about the power on the PC Side, it breaks it and replaces it with its own.


----------



## jermaink

Good to know. Thanks for satisfying my curiosity.


----------



## LoganRoss

Hi. I am trying to figure out which is the best product for me. Are you saying that if my source is connected with a two prong plug (for me, a raspberry pi 3 powered by IFI ipower 5v and receiving content via wifi), that there is no benefit to using the iUSB 3 over the iUSB nano 3? In am speaking in terms of sound, not features like USB hub functionality.

Also, I am curious as to how much "resampling" the iUSBs do. Using my iDSD BL as the DAC, there is a noticable difference. How do I know this is solely because of clean data, and not because the sound is reshaped, smoothed, or DSP'd?



ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> You quoted from the original iPurifier.
> 
> ...


----------



## technobear

loganross said:


> Also, I am curious as to how much "resampling" the iUSBs do.




None whatsoever. They are bit-perfect. So are the iPurifiers.


----------



## LoganRoss

loganross said:


> Hi. I am trying to figure out which is the best product for me. Are you saying that if my source is connected with a two prong plug (for me, a raspberry pi 3 powered by IFI ipower 5v and receiving content via wifi), that there is no benefit to using the iUSB 3 over the iUSB nano 3? In am speaking in terms of sound, not features like USB hub functionality.
> 
> Also, I am curious as to how much "resampling" the iUSBs do. Using my iDSD BL as the DAC, there is a noticable difference. How do I know this is solely because of clean data, and not because the sound is reshaped, smoothed, or DSP'd?




It would actually be helpful to understand what is meant by regenerate. Specifically, let's assume that USB audio inherently has errors. If the ifi regenerates the USB stream, how does it know how to correct the sample errors? Does it use a mathematical algorithm to estimate (perhaps by looking at the sample before and the sample after)? Or is it just better than most devices at accurately interpreting and thus converting the incoming electrical signal to 1s and 0s?


----------



## technobear

loganross said:


> loganross said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I am trying to figure out which is the best product for me. Are you saying that if my source is connected with a two prong plug (for me, a raspberry pi 3 powered by IFI ipower 5v and receiving content via wifi), that there is no benefit to using the iUSB 3 over the iUSB nano 3? In am speaking in terms of sound, not features like USB hub functionality.
> ...




There are pictures to explain it on the iFi website. All it does is take a poorly formed USB signal and turn it into a pretty near perfect one. It doesn't alter the bits in the slightest. It knows nothing about music. It's just bits.

http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/micro-iusb3-0/

I think you might be underestimating how good USB is at not losing data.


----------



## LoganRoss

Hi,
 I appreciate your attempt to respond.  However, that is my question to IFI.  What makes the iFI any better than a good DAC at accurately interpreting whether the electric signal is a 1 or 0.  Whether its the ifi or the DAC, one of them has to receive the "poor" signal from the source.
  
 I am still hoping iFI will chime in here.  There is no relevant info on the iFI website.


----------



## technobear

loganross said:


> Hi,
> I appreciate your attempt to respond.  However, that is my question to IFI.  What makes the iFI any better than a good DAC at accurately interpreting whether the electric signal is a 1 or 0.  Whether its the ifi or the DAC, one of them has to receive the "poor" signal from the source.
> 
> I am still hoping iFI will chime in here.  There is no relevant info on the iFI website.




I think the essential point is that most USB DACs sound better when they are relieved of this chore.


----------



## iFi audio

loganross said:


> Hi,
> I appreciate your attempt to respond.  However, that is my question to IFI.  What makes the iFI any better than a good DAC at accurately interpreting whether the electric signal is a 1 or 0.  Whether its the ifi or the DAC, one of them has to receive the "poor" signal from the source.
> 
> I am still hoping iFI will chime in here.  There is no relevant info on the iFI website.


 
  
 It is a question similar to "what makes SPDIF receiver A chip better than a B chip at accurately interpreting whether the electric signal is a 1 or 0."
  
 Actually, it worth understanding that "digital signals" do not exist in reality. So the whole argument about "one" and "zero" is completely bogus.
  
 The so-called digital signals are analogue signals with a threshold set by which they determine "0" or "1". At 480MHz (USB 2.0 High Speed) and 5GHz (USB 3.0 Superspeed) this task is non-trivial. And simply determining signal levels is insufficient.
  
 The actual circuitry (integrated on chip) to simply determine "1" or "0" is not simple and contains adaptive algorithms. Clock & data are sent together and must be untangled. 
  
 For USB Audio Class (1 & 2) isochronous streaming is used (no retransmission on error), so unless we have 100% data integrity, we have corrupted data.
  
 Now let's move to "what makes A better then B". Simply, because it is designed better for the task IF the signal is compromised (poor source,  cable, etc.). If the signal is perfect, they will both correctly get the data extracted.


----------



## LoganRoss

Thanks for your response. In a previous note, I asked:

I am trying to figure out which is the best product for me. Are you saying that if my source is connected with a two prong plug (for me, a raspberry pi 3 powered by IFI ipower 5v and receiving content via wifi), that there is no benefit to using the iUSB 3 over the iUSB nano 3? In am speaking in terms of sound, not features like USB hub functionality.


Your help is appreciated. Basically I am trying to understand what is the best match (iUSB micro, iUSB nano, or ipurifier) where I am using a raspberry pi on one side and the iDSD on the other side (feeding a separate HP amp).

Thank you.

[quote="iFi]
It is a question similar to "what makes SPDIF receiver A chip better than a B chip at accurately interpreting whether the electric signal is a 1 or 0."

Actually, it worth understanding that "digital signals" do not exist in reality. So the whole argument about "one" and "zero" is completely bogus.

The so-called digital signals are analogue signals with a threshold set by which they determine "0" or "1". At 480MHz (USB 2.0 High Speed) and 5GHz (USB 3.0 Superspeed) this task is non-trivial. And simply determining signal levels is insufficient.

The actual circuitry (integrated on chip) to simply determine "1" or "0" is not simple and contains adaptive algorithms. Clock & data are sent together and must be untangled. 

For USB Audio Class (1 & 2) isochronous streaming is used (no retransmission on error), so unless we have 100% data integrity, we have corrupted data.

Now let's move to "what makes A better then B". Simply, because it is designed better for the task IF the signal is compromised (poor source,  cable, etc.). If the signal is perfect, they will both correctly get the data extracted.
[/quote]


----------



## iFi audio

loganross said:


> Thanks for your response. In a previous note, I asked:
> 
> I am trying to figure out which is the best product for me. Are you saying that if my source is connected with a two prong plug (for me, a raspberry pi 3 powered by IFI ipower 5v and receiving content via wifi), that there is no benefit to using the iUSB 3 over the iUSB nano 3? In am speaking in terms of sound, not features like USB hub functionality.
> 
> ...


 
  
 With the setup as described you certainly do not need ground isolation or galvanic isolation.
  
 As you go up the range from iPurifier 2 to iUSB 3.0 nano and iUSB 3.0 micro you also get improved circuitry, lower noise power supplies and so on. 
  
 Functionality also differs, while iPurifier 2 only supports around 500mA USB Bus power and relies on the source to provide this power, both iUSB 3.0 nano & micro support high power charging and USB 3.0.
  
 Overall we would suggest that in a "budget" system with the DAC < 400 USD (appx.) and not require high power or fast battery charging from USB, the iPurifier 2 is the best value for money. 
 The iPurifier 2 can be partnered with an iDefender and iPower in cases where ground loop elimination is also required.
  
 As some USB DAC's that lack batteries demand very high power from USB and some others (e.g. iDSD micro) benefit from having high power available the iUSB 3.0 nano would be a good choice to pair with, up to a DAC cost of perhaps around 1,000...2,000 USD.
  
 The iUSB 3.0 nano can be partnered with an iDefender in cases where ground loop elimination is also required.
  
 In a larger, more complex so-called high end HiFi system with a sufficient investment in other gear and more potential for things like earth/ground loops simply getting the iUSB 3.0 micro covers all angles, also for future use. 
  
 As with all accessories (including cables) cost should be proportionate to the cost of the system they are used with. That is why instead of one single product with a single "gizmo" we offer a range that allows a cost optimised solution for most systems.


----------



## LoganRoss

Thank you. What is the benefit of running the iDSD BL off of the USB power from the iUSB 3.0 vs running off its own battery?




ifi audio said:


> With the setup as described you certainly do not need ground isolation or galvanic isolation.
> 
> As you go up the range from iPurifier 2 to iUSB 3.0 nano and iUSB 3.0 micro you also get improved circuitry, lower noise power supplies and so on.
> 
> ...


----------



## iFi audio

loganross said:


> Thank you. What is the benefit of running the iDSD BL off of the USB power from the iUSB 3.0 vs running off its own battery?


 
  
 For one, no need to worry about keeping the battery charged, sound quality should be about equal, where only POWER is concerned. 
  
 However the iUSB 3.0 is much more than a simple USB power supply. It also buffers USB signals actively to optimize their integrity before delivery to the DAC (including iDSD micro).
  
 You are probably best off trying the iUSB 3.0 nano or micro for yourself from a vendor that offers a no quibble money back option and then deciding if the improvement is worth the extra outlay.


----------



## WNBC

Probably a silly question, but I am going to ask it anyway...
  
 Does the Micro iUSB3.0 charge the Micro iDSD BL?  Does the Micro iUSB3.0 need a signal from my source in order to charge the Micro iDSD BL (off position)?  
  
 iUSB3.0 is powered on and I turn on the iDSD after all connections are made.  I am using the Gemini cable inserted into the USB outputs 1 & 2 of iUSB3.0.  The USB B side of Gemini is connected to iDSD via provided USB B to A adapter cable.  When I am done listening to music I disconnect my source and I leave the iUSB (still powered) connected to the iDSD BL (turned off).  The blue charging light is on for maybe a minute then goes off.  So the iDSD is either fully charged or no longer charging or battery is empty.  Battery is not empty as it was just playing music so I rule that out.  I then take the iDSD to a standard 2A charger and the blue light stays on so I am assuming that it was in fact not charged and is now getting charged.  
  
 I've only used the iUSB3.0 a couple times with a iDSD that was already fully charged off of my 2A/5V USB wall charge so maybe all of this will be obvious after a while.


----------



## iFi audio

wnbc said:


> Does the Micro iUSB3.0 charge the Micro iDSD BL?  Does the Micro iUSB3.0 need a signal from my source in order to charge the Micro iDSD BL (off position)?


 
  
  
 The iUSB 3.0 micro will charge the iDSD micro and will allow the full 1.5A current - meaning playback in turbo mode while simultaneously charging the battery will be possible. 
  
 If the PC to which the iUSB 3.0 micro is connected to is turned off or disconnected, then the mode switch must be set to "On" (bottom bosition), not "Auto", as "Auto" will shut off the iUSB 3.0 micro when the host PC stops supplying power on Vbus.
  


wnbc said:


> iUSB3.0 is powered on and I turn on the iDSD after all connections are made.  I am using the Gemini cable inserted into the USB outputs 1 & 2 of iUSB3.0.  The USB B side of Gemini is connected to iDSD via provided USB B to A adapter cable.  When I am done listening to music I disconnect my source and I leave the iUSB (still powered) connected to the iDSD BL (turned off).  The blue charging light is on for maybe a minute then goes off.  So the iDSD is either fully charged or no longer charging or battery is empty.  Battery is not empty as it was just playing
> music so I rule that out.  I then take the iDSD to a standard 2A charger and the blue light stays on so I am assuming that it was in fact not charged and is now getting charged.


 
  
  
 In your situation the iDSD micro is always sufficiently charged.


----------



## WNBC

Thank you for the info.  I thought it was "on" position, but it was not.  The auto shut is a nice feature.    
  
  
 Quote:


ifi audio said:


> The iUSB 3.0 micro will charge the iDSD micro and will allow the full 1.5A current - meaning playback in turbo mode while simultaneously charging the battery will be possible.
> 
> If the PC to which the iUSB 3.0 micro is connected to is turned off or disconnected, then the mode switch must be set to "On" (bottom bosition), not "Auto", as "Auto" will shut off the iUSB 3.0 micro when the host PC stops supplying power on Vbus.
> 
> In your situation the iDSD micro is always sufficiently charged.


----------



## omniweltall

Hi,

If my DAC already has its own independent power supply, would I still need the nano or micro iUSB 3.0? Clean power shouldn't be a problem, right? 

The iPurifier 2 should be sufficient then? All I need is to clean up the USB data.

Thanks.


----------



## chungjun (Jul 10, 2017)

Okay... relatively new to this hobby and thus have the benefit of building from scratch.

I have a ifi iDSD (BL) and currently the setup are:-

Current Setup
PC > iDSD(BL) > headphone (Meze 99c / HD800s / Noble Encore)

I'm thinking of improving the setup and learn along the way (don't quite enjoy not knowing what I'm putting in my setup not to mentioned the money I have to part).

So here's what I have in mind:-

Upgrade Setup
PC > *iUSB3.0** > *Gemini** > iDSD(BL) > headphone (Meze 99c / HD800s / Noble Encore)
* new addition

Questions:-

1. Am I placing the setup in the right order?
2. Do I need Gemini? Or can do away without *OR* with Mercury will do?
3. I noticed that at times when I am working on my PC (with Current Setup), there appears to be 'crackling' sound as I listen online, for example via Spotify (on Extreme) especially when I simultaneously browse (not more than 2 browser window). I am not entirely sure but suspect it may have to do with the PC allocating the power source within the system? Will this setup help resolve / minimize such incidents? Without going into the details specs, this PC is purchased very recently (less than a month) (thus, can assume specifications (i.e. processor, RAM, etc) are of reasonable standard of what current market offers).


----------



## technobear

chungjun said:


> Upgrade Setup
> PC > *iUSB3.0** > *Gemini** > iDSD(BL) > headphone (Meze 99c / HD800s / Noble Encore)
> * new addition



If it were my money (and having tried all these parts):

PC > *iPurifier2 Type A* > iDSD(BL) > headphone (Meze 99c / HD800s / Noble Encore)



chungjun said:


> 3. I noticed that at times when I am working on my PC (with Current Setup), there appears to be 'crackling' sound as I listen online, for example via Spotify (on Extreme) especially when I simultaneously browse (not more than 2 browser window). I am not entirely sure but suspect it may have to do with the PC allocating the power source within the system? Will this setup help resolve / minimize such incidents? Without going into the details specs, this PC is purchased very recently (less than a month) (thus, can assume specifications (i.e. processor, RAM, etc) are of reasonable standard of what current market offers).



Sorry but PC specs vary a lot and we cannot assume. What is the processor?

More importantly what is the speed of your internet connection?

What do you mean by "on Extreme"? Is that a Spotify setting?


----------



## chungjun (Jul 10, 2017)

Reply in _italics:-_

If it were my money (and having tried all these parts):

PC > *iPurifier2 Type A* > iDSD(BL) > headphone (Meze 99c / HD800s / Noble Encore)

_Thanks for your input. Am I correct to understand that it is an overkill then (i.e. the iUSB3.0 & Gemini specific to the proposed setup) in your experience?_


Sorry but PC specs vary a lot and we cannot assume. What is the processor?
_Intel® Core™ i7 6700T
detail specs:- https://www.asus.com/sg/All-in-One-PCs/Zen-AiO-Pro-Z240IC/specifications/_


More importantly what is the speed of your internet connection?
_1 Gbps fiber_

What do you mean by "on Extreme"? Is that a Spotify setting?
_Yes, Spotify settings for file quality._


----------



## chungjun

Would have been great if one could see how much the improvements there are with intended 'upgrade' to a setup (i.e. based on individual home setup). Unfortunately, retailers here generally do not offer no quibble money-back option... thus any user experience would help. Thanks.


----------



## chungjun (Jul 31, 2017)

Manage to grab a re-sale unit at a reasonably good bargain for an iUSB3.0 and managed to picked it up today.

Plugged it in and... color me IMPRESSED!

PC > iUSB3.0 > iDSD (BL) > Meze 99c

For starters, the 'crackling' noise is GONE when I am working on multiple browsers! I can now work on my PC and listen at the same time without having second thoughts whenever I pops on another application / browser.

Sound wise, clean and clear. Yup, clean & clear are the best way I can describe what I'm experiencing / hearing now. Happy with the setup. Happy with iUSB3.0.


----------



## littlexx26 (Sep 11, 2017)

I just got my MicroiUSB3.0. It seems working fine. However, the iPower comes with it is noisy. It emits continuous very high frequency like around 15-16khz. Is this normal?
My DAC is home use DAC which draws power from the wall and no need the power from USB. Does it still work what it supposed to work if I unplug the iPower? The Micro iUSB is connected to laptop.


----------



## AnakChan

littlexx26 said:


> I just got my MicroiUSB3.0. It seems working fine. However, the iPower comes with it is noisy. It emits continuous very high frequency like around 15-16khz. Is this normal?
> My DAC is home use DAC which draws power from the wall and no need the power from USB. Does it still work what it supposed to work if I unplug the iPower? The Micro iUSB is connected to laptop.


I don't hear any noise from my iPower. To me that's not normal.


----------



## theveterans

littlexx26 said:


> I just got my MicroiUSB3.0. It seems working fine. However, the iPower comes with it is noisy. It emits continuous very high frequency like around 15-16khz. Is this normal?



Normal. It's good that you can still hear that high pitch.


----------



## GHoldridge

littlexx26 said:


> I just got my MicroiUSB3.0. It seems working fine. However, the iPower comes with it is noisy. It emits continuous very high frequency like around 15-16khz. Is this normal?
> My DAC is home use DAC which draws power from the wall and no need the power from USB. Does it still work what it supposed to work if I unplug the iPower? The Micro iUSB is connected to laptop.


Well it's not normal per say, but not unheard of. I have one that's a little whiny. Really though It's just like coil whine on a gpu or psu or anything potentially electrical something's just vibrating. However, I'm pretty sure ifi will still replace it for you since depending on pitch or location it could be pretty noticeable.


----------



## rafaelpernil

littlexx26 said:


> I just got my MicroiUSB3.0. It seems working fine. However, the iPower comes with it is noisy. It emits continuous very high frequency like around 15-16khz. Is this normal?
> My DAC is home use DAC which draws power from the wall and no need the power from USB. Does it still work what it supposed to work if I unplug the iPower? The Micro iUSB is connected to laptop.



It's normal. The first revision of iPower has that particular issue. Ask iFi for a replacement and problem solved. Also, the new version sounds better, slightly less bright and more relaxed.

But one thing to note, iPower Rev.2 introduces noise in your system when there is no ground, so make sure you have a ground.


----------



## theveterans

rafaelpernil said:


> It's normal. The first revision of iPower has that particular issue. Ask iFi for a replacement and problem solved. Also, the new version sounds better, slightly less bright and more relaxed.



I see. Mine is already too old for replacement, but I seriously doubt that the rev 2 sounds less bright and more relaxed. Maybe due to lack of high pitch sound drowning one's ears, but mine is tucked away where its noise doesn't reach my ears.


----------



## chungjun

chungjun said:


> For starters, the 'crackling' noise is GONE when I am working on multiple browsers! I can now work on my PC and listen at the same time without having second thoughts whenever I pops on another application / browser.



Hmm... I may have jumped the gun and got a little over-excited. As an update my current status, afraid I still heard 'crackling' or 'breaking' sound as the browser pages load. Almost as if the 'network' / 'data' / 'processor' couldn't catch up with the 'surge' (and I don't think this has anything to do with how well iUSB can supply the power to my DAC). Anyway, as much as I hope iUSB could be the 'solution', I am still trying to figure out where could the weak link be...

For now, if I'm doing pure listening on PC (usually via Tidal / Spotify), then these so called ' crackling' or 'breaking' noise wouldn't surface...

Oh well, an ongoing mystery for now.


----------



## JootecFromMars

chungjun said:


> Hmm... I may have jumped the gun and got a little over-excited. As an update my current status, afraid I still heard 'crackling' or 'breaking' sound as the browser pages load. Almost as if the 'network' / 'data' / 'processor' couldn't catch up with the 'surge' (and I don't think this has anything to do with how well iUSB can supply the power to my DAC). Anyway, as much as I hope iUSB could be the 'solution', I am still trying to figure out where could the weak link be...
> 
> For now, if I'm doing pure listening on PC (usually via Tidal / Spotify), then these so called ' crackling' or 'breaking' noise wouldn't surface...
> 
> Oh well, an ongoing mystery for now.


Try using a different usb port on your laptop as some usb ports can be shared with other things like the keyboard or trackpad or other usb ports that you may have something plugged in to.


----------



## iFi audio

littlexx26 said:


> I just got my MicroiUSB3.0. It seems working fine. However, the iPower comes with it is noisy. It emits continuous very high frequency like around 15-16khz. Is this normal?
> My DAC is home use DAC which draws power from the wall and no need the power from USB. Does it still work what it supposed to work if I unplug the iPower? The Micro iUSB is connected to laptop.



Dear littlexx26

I am so sorry to hear that you have been having issues with your iPower.

Please open a support ticket (http://support.ifi-audio.com) as you may have a faulty unit. 

In regards to your second question, no, it will not work, sorry. The power supply is required to operate.

Please let me know if those issues have been resolved.

Best wishes

iFi audio Team


----------



## littlexx26

iFi audio said:


> Dear littlexx26
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that you have been having issues with your iPower.
> 
> ...




Hi iFi audio team,

I have opened a ticket and Alix said a replacement will be sent to me and I am waiting for it at the moment.


----------



## littlexx26

have got the ipower replacement but it seems like it makes the sound a little bit different. treble is toned down.


----------



## theveterans

littlexx26 said:


> have got the ipower replacement but it seems like it makes the sound a little bit different. treble is toned down.



Glad I didn't exchange my first iPower. I prefer a higher treble extension than a rolled off one.


----------



## technobear

littlexx26 said:


> have got the ipower replacement but it seems like it makes the sound a little bit different. treble is toned down.


Sounds like the absence of some noise and distortion that was there before.


----------



## chungjun (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi all and @iFi audio

With iUSB3.0 in my setup, I was looking at implementing iFi Gemini / Mecury cable. What is holding me back for now is that for the Mecury / Gemini USB cables, the description seems to suggest support for USB2.0 speed? Looks to me as if it I may be better off with a USB cable that can deal with USB3.0 topology?

Any clarifications / inputs much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## technobear

chungjun said:


> Hi all and @iFi audio
> 
> With iUSB3.0 in my setup, I was looking at implementing iFi Gemini / Mecury cable. What is holding me back for now is that for the Mecury / Gemini USB cables, the description seems to suggest support for USB2.0 speed? Looks to me as if it I may be better off with a USB cable that can deal with USB3.0 topology?
> 
> Any clarifications / inputs much appreciated. Thanks!


Does your DAC run at USB3.0 speeds?


----------



## chungjun

technobear said:


> Does your DAC run at USB3.0 speeds?



Erm... let's assume it does. And that's besides the point, issue here is scalability / choice of product.


----------



## technobear

chungjun said:


> Erm... let's assume it does. And that's besides the point, issue here is scalability / choice of product.


Let's not assume. Hopefully someone here will correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think there are any DACs on the market that use USB3.0.


----------



## GHoldridge

technobear said:


> Let's not assume. Hopefully someone here will correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think there are any DACs on the market that use USB3.0.


The only thing that comes to mind is an audio interface the zoom uac


----------



## iFi audio

chungjun said:


> Hi all and @iFi audio
> 
> With iUSB3.0 in my setup, I was looking at implementing iFi Gemini / Mecury cable. What is holding me back for now is that for the Mecury / Gemini USB cables, the description seems to suggest support for USB2.0 speed? Looks to me as if it I may be better off with a USB cable that can deal with USB3.0 topology?
> 
> Any clarifications / inputs much appreciated. Thanks!



Dear chungjun

Thank you for your query.

We will be launching both Gemini3.0 and Mercury3.0 on the 3-4th of October ready for RMAF in Denver.

We will also be posting all the relevant information on our website nearer the time. Please look out for it.

Best wishes

iFi audio Team


----------



## GHoldridge

iFi audio said:


> Dear chungjun
> 
> Thank you for your query.
> 
> ...


I’ve been waiting for this I had the feeling it was around the corner. I held off on the mercury and Gemini cause I knew a usb 3.0 version would show up right after I bought them.


----------



## chungjun

iFi audio said:


> Dear chungjun
> 
> Thank you for your query.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the clarifications. I'll be looking forward to the announcement.


----------



## littlexx26

will it be silver?


----------



## GHoldridge

iFi audio said:


> Dear chungjun
> 
> Thank you for your query.
> 
> ...


Was this not released yet? I’ve been looking and haven’t found any other information


----------



## chungjun

Hi @iFi audio, noticed a photo from CanJam @ RMAF (photos by @joe ), that orange & beige USB cable (out from a iUSB)... is that available for purchase or an iFi in-house custom use only?


----------



## technobear

chungjun said:


> Hi @iFi audio, noticed a photo from CanJam @ RMAF (photos by @joe ), that orange & beige USB cable (out from a iUSB)... is that available for purchase or an iFi in-house custom use only?


I hope not. That mings!

However, there is a yawning gap in the market for something similar. The size is right. It just needs to look like and be built like the Gemini. They could call it Gemini nano


----------



## theveterans

Maybe the cable is too short to have the ferrite core installed or maybe it's an innovative cable sleeve that is coated with ferrites


----------



## iFi audio

Let's clear this matter, then


----------



## iFi audio

And yes, it's a product alright


----------



## chungjun (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm intrigued @iFi audio, when will these stock (Gemini 3.0 & Mecury 3.0) be available for order to implement with iUSB3.0? (unfortunately not able to attend RMAF)


----------



## Muataz

Can I use 15V ipower with Nano iUSB3.0 ?


----------



## iFi audio

chungjun said:


> I'm intrigued @iFi audio, when will these stock (Gemini 3.0 & Mecury 3.0) be available for order to implement with iUSB3.0? (unfortunately not able to attend RMAF)



We'll give all information soon, once our crew is back from RMAF.


----------



## GHoldridge (Oct 12, 2017)

iFi audio said:


> And yes, it's a product alright


The cable looks great. I’m glad you guys decided to make a short option. That was one thing that held me back from buying the original. Is the pictured cable .7m it appears shorter


----------



## chungjun

iFi audio said:


> We'll give all information soon, once our crew is back from RMAF.



Noticed some info are up:-

I'm pretty excited about these (if the price is right) to implement as part of the chain for the USB3.0...

Gemini3.0 (https://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/gemini3-0/)
Mercury3.0 (https://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/mercury3-0/)


----------



## iFi audio

GHoldridge said:


> The cable looks great. I’m glad you guys decided to make a short option. That was one thing that held me back from buying the original. Is the pictured cable .7m it appears shorter



The version you see on the picture is VERY short and it's not officially available. Though if you're interested, please let your local iFi dealer know and we'll move from there.

Thanks!


----------



## iFi audio

chungjun said:


> Noticed some info are up:-
> 
> I'm pretty excited about these (if the price is right) to implement as part of the chain for the USB3.0...
> 
> ...



Yup, feel free to comment here: 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ifi-audio-gemini3-0-mercury3-0-the-new-dynamic-duo.863284/


----------



## hemtmaker

My setup is PC -> Regen(powered by LH LPS) -> LH pulse X infinity -> ampsandsound mogwai -> he1000v2. Should i get Nano iusb3.0 or micro iusb3.0 for upgrade, or I will likely be ok already?


----------



## iFi audio

hemtmaker said:


> My setup is PC -> Regen(powered by LH LPS) -> LH pulse X infinity -> ampsandsound mogwai -> he1000v2. Should i get Nano iusb3.0 or micro iusb3.0 for upgrade, or I will likely be ok already?



The best way to see what our products do for you, is to simply try them. Feel free to ask your local iFi representative about that, our return policy is generous to say the least.


----------



## hemtmaker

iFi audio said:


> The best way to see what our products do for you, is to simply try them. Feel free to ask your local iFi representative about that, our return policy is generous to say the least.



Thanks for letting me know. My other option is keeping the Regen but add a igalvanic 3.0, any thoughts?


----------



## iFi audio

hemtmaker said:


> Thanks for letting me know. My other option is keeping the Regen but add a igalvanic 3.0, any thoughts?



Go for it. There's one thing to remember, though. iGalvanic3.0 should be used in the chain before Regen. The latter might not deliver enough current for iGalvanic3.0.


----------



## fixated

iFi audio said:


> Go for it. There's one thing to remember, though. iGalvanic3.0 should be used in the chain before Regen. The latter might not deliver enough current for iGalvanic3.0.



Hi @iFi audio! Since its somewhat related to your response. I'm planning to get the iGalvanic on top of my iUSB 3.0 nano, should I put the iGalvanic right after my iMac or should it be right after the iUSB instead? TYIA.


----------



## iFi audio

lonerboy13 said:


> Hi @iFi audio! Since its somewhat related to your response. I'm planning to get the iGalvanic on top of my iUSB 3.0 nano, should I put the iGalvanic right after my iMac or should it be right after the iUSB instead? TYIA.



iGalvanic3.0 comes in before nano iUSB3.0.


----------



## hemtmaker

iFi audio said:


> Go for it. There's one thing to remember, though. iGalvanic3.0 should be used in the chain before Regen. The latter might not deliver enough current for iGalvanic3.0.



Thanks. I have another question: my pc interface is usb3.0 but my Dac is USB 2.0, if I am using both the iusb3.0 micro and igalvanic3.0, is it okay to use a usb2.0 cable for connecting between them?


----------



## iFi audio (Nov 8, 2017)

hemtmaker said:


> Thanks. I have another question: my pc interface is usb3.0 but my Dac is USB 2.0, if I am using both the iusb3.0 micro and igalvanic3.0, is it okay to use a usb2.0 cable for connecting between them?



Yes, absolutely fine. Using a USB2.0 cable upstream of iUSB3.0 or iGalvanic3.0 simply drops the system back to USB2.0 and causes the USB3.0 subsystem to sut down.


----------



## hemtmaker

iFi audio said:


> Yes, absolutely fine. Using a USB2.0 cable upstream of iUSB3.0 or iGalvanic3.0 simply drops the system back to USB2.0 and causes the USB3.0 subsystem to sut down.


 Great. I received my IUSB3.0 micro today, just wondering if it comes with rubber feet? I couldn't fine mine.

Cheers, 
Andrew


----------



## maro8

Hi @iFi audio
I really like iGalvanic3.0. I want to upgrade my set up again. Which is better to buy first iUSB3.0 or Gemini3.0 cable ? I can afford only one of those. Someday I'll get another. Gemini3.0 is new product. So I think Gemini is more effective, Its better to buy first.
My set up :
iMac > iDefender > "usb cable bandled to iGalvanic3.0" > iGalvanic3.0(with iPower) > "Zonotone usb cable(price 70USD)" > TEAC UD-503 > T12nd(Balanced) or HD800(Balanced)


----------



## iFi audio

maro8 said:


> Hi @iFi audio
> I really like iGalvanic3.0. I want to upgrade my set up again. Which is better to buy first iUSB3.0 or Gemini3.0 cable ? I can afford only one of those. Someday I'll get another. Gemini3.0 is new product. So I think Gemini is more effective, Its better to buy first.
> My set up :
> iMac > iDefender > "usb cable bandled to iGalvanic3.0" > iGalvanic3.0(with iPower) > "Zonotone usb cable(price 70USD)" > TEAC UD-503 > T12nd(Balanced) or HD800(Balanced)



Our micro iUSB3.0 paired with iGalvanic3.0 is our TOTL USB solution, there's nothing above in our portfolio as far as sound quality goes. Hence it's for the best to grab iUSB3.0 first and add Gemini3.0 along the road. That's what we suggest to our customers.


----------



## maro8 (Nov 20, 2017)

iFi audio said:


> Our micro iUSB3.0 paired with iGalvanic3.0 is our TOTL USB solution, there's nothing above in our portfolio as far as sound quality goes. Hence it's for the best to grab iUSB3.0 first and add Gemini3.0 along the road. That's what we suggest to our customers.


Thank you for your clean‐cut explanation. I'll get micro iUSB3.0 first. I can have a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## iFi audio

maro8 said:


> Thank you for your clean‐cut explanation. I'll get micro iUSB3.0 first. I can have a good night's sleep tonight.



Yup, you're welcome.


----------



## djobeat (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello, I already have ipurifier2 and isilencer3.0, and I notice a huge improvement. My question is, would the iusb or iusb 3.0 improve my system? if yes which is it? the iusb or iusb 3.0? thanks


----------



## iFi audio

djobeat said:


> Hello, I already have ipurifier2 and isilencer3.0, and I notice a huge improvement. My question is, would the iusb or iusb 3.0 improve my system? if yes which is it? the iusb or iusb 3.0? thanks



Our micro iUSB3.0 is the most potent USB cleaner in our offer. iPurifier2 does the same things, but to lesser degree, micro iUSB3.0 is its older and stronger brother.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

I surprised I am not seeing more talk on this page! I am suspecting to see more action on here once people get settled from CanJam SoCal, and then start posting their ifi impressions. @iFi audio how did your trip there go? Wish I could have made it... Nice seeing you all in NY though.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

I pulled the Ifi Micro3.0 demo back out and I am listening to different tracks with the Utopia and the Ether Flow C off the Questyle CMA600i. 

Its funny how you don't know what your missing until you plug this thing in...  I get better separation, and the sound is much more crisp. I'd like to hear the little brother to see what the difference is. We have to order it so I can find out lol


----------



## iFi audio

MTMECraig said:


> I pulled the Ifi Micro3.0 demo back out and I am listening to different tracks with the Utopia and the Ether Flow C off the Questyle CMA600i.
> 
> Its funny how you don't know what your missing until you plug this thing in...  I get better separation, and the sound is much more crisp. I'd like to hear the little brother to see what the difference is. We have to order it so I can find out lol



Yup, plugging something in at times might not give proper impression right away. But once it's pulled out after several days of accommodation phase, magic happens...


----------



## alexandre afons

I received my Ifi micro Iusb 3.0. Its really very good. I have 64audio U8, dragonfly red and laptop Lenovo. The details are more vivid and soundstage more wide. The bass more defined but not deeper. Treble even better.My doubt is about the iground. My laptop doesnt have 3 pins in the power plug. If it has the sound quality can be improved?


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

alexandre afons said:


> I received my Ifi micro Iusb 3.0. Its really very good. I have 64audio U8, dragonfly red and laptop Lenovo. The details are more vivid and soundstage more wide. The bass more defined but not deeper. Treble even better.My doubt is about the iground. My laptop doesnt have 3 pins in the power plug. If it has the sound quality can be improved?


Great! Glad you're enjoying it too. I am borrowing one my self and have been listening the last few days on my rig and agree with your opinion. For me I was surprised with what I was hearing. Its difficult to explain since at the time I didn't realize what I was hearing was less distortion and that the noise floor was lowering. Another way of describing it would be, being able to hear the instruments clearly separated without having to turn the volume up. Does that make sense?

If anyone on here has a high end headphone shop that would let them borrow the iusb3.0 for demo take them up on it! Its plug and play and the differences were noticeable immediately to me.

I am not familiar with the iground... Hmmm. Hopefully someone here or @iFi audio could help you with that question.


----------



## iFi audio

alexandre afons said:


> I received my Ifi micro Iusb 3.0. Its really very good. I have 64audio U8, dragonfly red and laptop Lenovo. The details are more vivid and soundstage more wide. The bass more defined but not deeper. Treble even better.My doubt is about the iground. My laptop doesnt have 3 pins in the power plug. If it has the sound quality can be improved?



The best way to answer whether you need one is to know if you have any grounding related issues. Please feel free to take a look here:

http://support.ifi-audio.com/kb/faq.php?cid=59


----------



## mickerru

Thinking of buying the iusb micro. Is it ok to use it with a generic usb cable to the chord Mojo or i need a double usb to micro usb to mojo?


----------



## littlexx26

i am using igalvanic+micro iusb3.0 with notebook. i wonder if a single NimitraS can outperform them?


----------



## iFi audio

mickerru said:


> Thinking of buying the iusb micro. Is it ok to use it with a generic usb cable to the chord Mojo or i need a double usb to micro usb to mojo?



It'll work with a regular USB cable just fine and if youd like to push things even further, then you can try something better.


----------



## mickerru (Aug 2, 2018)

iFi audio said:


> It'll work with a regular USB cable just fine and if youd like to push things even further, then you can try something better.



Thanks

Wondering if i would hear a big difference between a nano iusb 3.0 and a micro iusb 3.0 if my setup goes like this

PC > chord mojo > schiit vali 2( to be upgraded to cayin iha6)

Should i buy a nano iusb 3 + gemini or a just a micro iusb3 then upgrade the usb to gemini on the future

Thanks


----------



## littlexx26

someone said the new ipurifier3 + old micro iUSB is better than micro iUSB 3.0 alone


----------



## iFi audio

mickerru said:


> Thanks
> 
> Wondering if i would hear a big difference between a nano iusb 3.0 and a micro iusb 3.0 if my setup goes like this
> 
> ...



Our micro iUSB3.0 and iGalvanic3.0 as a team provide the best and the most complex USB service we currently have. But the choice is all yours


----------



## notorious4163

*Surface Laptop >>> male USB C to USB 3.0 adaper >>> iDefender w/iPower + iSilencer >>> male USB A/B cable >>> iGalvanic 3.0 >>> male USB A/B USB cable >>> iPurifier3 >>> Micro iDSD Black Label*
*
that’s my set up right now, where would the Micro USB 3.0 fit and would I need any other cables? What are some good cables?

The reason as to why i’m using these in a chain in the USB C part is because my USB 3.0 slots on the left are affected by the magnets bc the Surface Book 2 and this cause a ton of static. Not sure if caused by Purifier or Gal. I keep it down, i don’t understand the switches can anyone explain it to me?

I know it’s not a USB port that’s broken because I tried it with other laptops, and also iPurifier3.0 and iGal works perfectly by itself but not when together.

Anyone can help me out? Where does the Micro USB 3.0 Go?? 

Best *


----------



## iFi audio

notorious4163 said:


> *Surface Laptop >>> male USB C to USB 3.0 adaper >>> iDefender w/iPower + iSilencer >>> male USB A/B cable >>> iGalvanic 3.0 >>> male USB A/B USB cable >>> iPurifier3 >>> Micro iDSD Black Label
> 
> that’s my set up right now, where would the Micro USB 3.0 fit and would I need any other cables? What are some good cables?
> 
> ...



Micro iUSB3.0 would go after iGalvanic3.0, before micro iDSD Black Label and instead of iPurifier3.0.


----------



## liwario

I see the iUSB have 2 USB outputs. Can I use the same iUSB3.0 to power my raspberry 3 and feed the raspberry usb output to the iUSB3.0 for processing?  My DAC is self powered.


----------



## iFi audio

liwario said:


> I see the iUSB have 2 USB outputs. Can I use the same iUSB3.0 to power my raspberry 3 and feed the raspberry usb output to the iUSB3.0 for processing?  My DAC is self powered.



Yes, you can use the same micro iUSB3.0 to power your Raspberry machine and at the same time use it as a reclocking device before your DAC. Please take a look at the diagram.


----------



## lithiumnk

I own both nano igalvanic 3.0 & micro iusb 3.0. They complement each other very well. For me the combo > micro iusb 3.0 >nano igalvanic 3.0. The difference is easily noticeable. I am using Hugo 2 & audeze lcd i4.
This has upgraded Hugo 2 sound to next level for me. There is zero EMI/RF/GROUND LOOPS/HUM in my system. These degrade the sound to a great extent imo. The pitch black background is unbelievable.

My chain is as follows :
iMac->Roon->ifi mercury 3.0->nano igalvanic 3.0->ifi mercury 3.0->micro iusb 3.0-> curious usb cable-> Hugo 2(ifi groundhog)--AQ water RCA -> Violectric v281-->balanced EA horus-->lcd i4.

ifi's total usb solution(micro iusb + nano galvanic) is far better than optical I own (wireworld supernova 7).


Check out my impressions on ifi micro iusb 3.0 + groundhog: - Post #1922
Check out my impressions on ifi nano galvanic3.0 + micro iusb 3.0 + ifi mercury 3.0 + groundhog:- Post #2011

Thanks


----------



## smodtactical

I wonder how the micro usb 3.0 + igalvanic compares to a dedicated streamer like SoTM 200 ultra.


----------



## lithiumnk

smodtactical said:


> I wonder how the micro usb 3.0 + igalvanic compares to a dedicated streamer like SoTM 200 ultra.


I have no experience with SoTM.


----------



## iFi audio

smodtactical said:


> I wonder how the micro usb 3.0 + igalvanic compares to a dedicated streamer like SoTM 200 ultra.



It probably doesn't compare at all. Different products to begin with.


----------



## smodtactical

iFi audio said:


> It probably doesn't compare at all. Different products to begin with.



I mean in terms of the gain in SQ. I am trying to decide which direction to go, usb or source optimization.


----------



## littlexx26

ifi has updated their micro iusb3.0 and igalvanic to 2nd gen reclock regen rebalance (but they did not tell how to differentiate the old and new version). you should try


----------



## iFi audio (Oct 2, 2018)

smodtactical said:


> I mean in terms of the gain in SQ. I am trying to decide which direction to go, usb or source optimization.



It mainly comes down to what you already have and how significant changes are you willing to make. Separate streamers in comparison to laptops change the way how you listen to and use your music, whereas our products do far different things in comparison.

Our products will work with any USB setup and are futureproof so if you'll decide to go this route you're safe in the long run. On the other hand, wirelessly controlled servers are true eye openers to people who roll with laptops. Also, our USB accessories work nicely with streamers.

What are your priorities?


----------



## iFi audio

littlexx26 said:


> ifi has updated their micro iusb3.0 and igalvanic to 2nd gen reclock regen rebalance (but they did not tell how to differentiate the old and new version). you should try



Current versions are always more effective than previous. For example, just recently we got feedback that our iPurifier3.0 is far superior to the previous model.


----------



## smodtactical

iFi audio said:


> It mainly comes down to what you already have and how significant changes are you willing to make. Separate streamers in comparison to laptops change the way how you listen to and use your music, whereas our products do far different things in comparison.
> 
> Our products will work with any USB setup and are futureproof so if you'll decide to go this route you're safe in the long run. On the other hand, wirelessly controlled servers are true eye openers to people who roll with laptops. Also, our USB accessories work nicely with streamers.
> 
> What are your priorities?



Thats what I figured. I'm running out of a desktop right now with a gaming asus maximus IV motherboard and a big gaming card etc. I just upgraded from an HDV 820 to a Terminator + HE9 stack and just plugged in the terminator with a mercury 3.0 cable from the front of my pc. I was impressed with the improvement of SQ but just felt deep down the terminator and stack overall is capable of more.

By optimizing my usb first I not only should get a decent boost of SQ but the usb rig can be used in a future network streamer upgrade between the streamer and the dac.

PS. If I do your micro 3.0 + igal 3.0 setup... is there any value of adding on ipurifier 2/3 on the chain ?


----------



## littlexx26

smodtactical said:


> Thats what I figured. I'm running out of a desktop right now with a gaming asus maximus IV motherboard and a big gaming card etc. I just upgraded from an HDV 820 to a Terminator + HE9 stack and just plugged in the terminator with a mercury 3.0 cable from the front of my pc. I was impressed with the improvement of SQ but just felt deep down the terminator and stack overall is capable of more.
> 
> By optimizing my usb first I not only should get a decent boost of SQ but the usb rig can be used in a future network streamer upgrade between the streamer and the dac.
> 
> PS. If I do your micro 3.0 + igal 3.0 setup... is there any value of adding on ipurifier 2/3 on the chain ?


ifi said no need to add ipurifier3. if you buy micro 3.0 and igal 3.0, make sure they are updated version with 2nd gen reclock regen rebalance.


----------



## iFi audio

smodtactical said:


> Thats what I figured. I'm running out of a desktop right now with a gaming asus maximus IV motherboard and a big gaming card etc. I just upgraded from an HDV 820 to a Terminator + HE9 stack and just plugged in the terminator with a mercury 3.0 cable from the front of my pc. I was impressed with the improvement of SQ but just felt deep down the terminator and stack overall is capable of more.
> 
> By optimizing my usb first I not only should get a decent boost of SQ but the usb rig can be used in a future network streamer upgrade between the streamer and the dac.



That's one way of doing this, yes. Later on, when you'll decide to try SOtM, you'll already have tools to enchance its USB out.




smodtactical said:


> PS. If I do your micro 3.0 + igal 3.0 setup... is there any value of adding on ipurifier 2/3 on the chain ?



micro iUSB3.0, nano iUSB3.0 and our latest iPurifier act in the same way, though their potency in cleaning the USB pipeline differs and their prices reflect this. micro iUSB3.0 is the best one out there of its kind from our current lineup and with iGalvanic3.0 it creates the best team we have in our offer to date.


----------



## littlexx26

I am looking for a high quality lps for my micro iusb3.0, replacing ipower. anyone has any suggestion? I heard uptone lps-1.2 is a good choice.


----------



## lithiumnk

littlexx26 said:


> I am looking for a high quality lps for my micro iusb3.0, replacing ipower. anyone has any suggestion? I heard uptone lps-1.2 is a good choice.


I have not tried lps1.2. Few users at computer audiophile reported improvement over ifi ipower.
lps 1.2 has a noise floor 0.8µV/RMS & 100% galvanic isolation from the AC mains at all times. (435 usd)
ipower has a noise floor of 1uv. (included with micro iusb3.0)
micro iusb 3.0 will further reduce the noise floor to 0.1uv.

Try it yourself & compare it with ipower.


----------



## ballard3

Just received Micro Iusb 3: the "power"  led is always on even when the switch is set to "auto" and pc is off. So the only way to turn off the led is to disconnect the power supply,
Is this normal?


----------



## theveterans

ballard3 said:


> Just received Micro Iusb 3: the "power"  led is always on even when the switch is set to "auto" and pc is off. So the only way to turn off the led is to disconnect the power supply,
> Is this normal?



It does not have a power switch on the unit. However, I leave it on 24/7 to charge my iPod Touch and Chord Mojo for cleaner DC power charging


----------



## littlexx26

lithiumnk said:


> I have not tried lps1.2. Few users at computer audiophile reported improvement over ifi ipower.
> lps 1.2 has a noise floor 0.8µV/RMS & 100% galvanic isolation from the AC mains at all times. (435 usd)
> ipower has a noise floor of 1uv. (included with micro iusb3.0)
> micro iusb 3.0 will further reduce the noise floor to 0.1uv.
> ...


i just got lps1.2 to power my micro iusb3.0 and i confirm the improvement is not small.


----------



## iFi audio

ballard3 said:


> Just received Micro Iusb 3: the "power"  led is always on even when the switch is set to "auto" and pc is off. So the only way to turn off the led is to disconnect the power supply,
> Is this normal?



The "Power" LED will be on as long as the external PSU is connected and powered. This is normal and intentional.

The "Auto" setting of our iUSB 3.0 will switch off all other circuitry (except the power LED) when the host (PC etc) is off and only the power LED will be on.


----------



## macx (Feb 4, 2019)

so i just purchased a Micro iUSB3.0 and the Igalvanic3.0, is correct setup, PC>iGalvanic3.0>Micro iUSB3.0>Chord Hugo 2?

also any recommended usb cable from iUSB3.0 to Hugo 2? or stock cable is fine.

Also  question, should i use the power from the IUSB3.0 to charge/power the chord hugo 2 has anyone tried this or currently doing this and if so a recommended cable.


----------



## lithiumnk (Feb 4, 2019)

macx said:


> so i just purchased a Micro iUSB3.0 and the Igalvanic3.0, is correct setup, PC>iGalvanic3.0>Micro iUSB3.0>Chord Hugo 2?
> 
> Also as a secondary question, should i use the power from the IUSB3.0 to charge/power the chord hugo 2 has anyone tried this or currently doing this and if so a recommended cable.


The chain is correct. I used this setup for more than 6 months and iusb power to charge hugo2 coz it's the cleanest one.  There was a day and night diff. between a typical usb connection and this setup.
This sounds way better than coaxial n optical.(A/Bed many times)
Once you get used to this setup its very difficult to go back to other inputs unless you upgrade to I2S.
Cheers

Edit: I had curious usb cable for data and silver dragon for charging.


----------



## macx (Feb 4, 2019)

do you feel the usb cables made a difference

also i cant seem to find the Moon Audio cable Micro to A.

I did find the Curious Cable Hugo Link cable


----------



## lithiumnk

macx said:


> do you feel the usb cables made a difference


Its subjective... YMMV
For sound yes... (curious is damn good)
I had a spare silver dragon lying around so used that instead of stock for power ...


----------



## iFi audio

macx said:


> do you feel the usb cables made a difference



They can audibly influence what you hear, yes.



lithiumnk said:


> The chain is correct.



Affirmative, thank you.


----------



## macx (Feb 4, 2019)

Does the iFi iUSB3.0 have the correct power for a Hugo 2 if i use the usb power from that device to charge/run in desktop mode? i dont want to blow up the Hugo 2  or underpower it 

also would i benefit from a Curious Cable Type A to Type B cable between the iGalvanic and iUSB3.0?


----------



## lithiumnk

macx said:


> Does the iFi iUSB3.0 have the correct power for a Hugo 2 if i use the usb power from that device to charge/run in desktop mode? i dont want to blow up the Hugo 2  or underpower it
> 
> also would i benefit from a Curious Cable Type A to Type B cable between the iGalvanic and iUSB3.0?


1. iusb has enough power to run hugo2 in desktop mode 
2. The cable from PC to galvanic matters.... you'll require usb3.0 type B which is diff. from usb 2.0. I had mercury usb3.0 cables to connect pc to galvanic & galvanic to iusb3.0. Definitely made a diff over stock ones.


----------



## macx

Thanks just bought 2 Mercury cables.


----------



## iFi audio

macx said:


> Thanks just bought 2 Mercury cables.


----------



## macx

Just got my iGalvanic, which of the three settings am i supposed to use, any info would be highly appreciated


----------



## wenbinbin2010

iFi audio said:


> Current versions are always more effective than previous. For example, just recently we got feedback that our iPurifier3.0 is far superior to the previous model.



@iFi audio Is there any way to tell the difference between 1st gen vs 2nd gen versions of the iGalvanic 3.0 or Micro iUSB? Debating between buying a used iGalvanic or a brand new one, depending on whether there has been an update internally.


----------



## iFi audio

wenbinbin2010 said:


> @iFi audio Is there any way to tell the difference between 1st gen vs 2nd gen versions of the iGalvanic 3.0 or Micro iUSB? Debating between buying a used iGalvanic or a brand new one, depending on whether there has been an update internally.



iGalvanic3.0 came out in one version only.



macx said:


> Just got my iGalvanic, which of the three settings am i supposed to use, any info would be highly appreciated



Mid position is what you want to have. If there are any issues, please experiment with the remaining two.


----------



## macx

Hey what’s the best cable iFi has for a regular usb type b for my Hugo m scaler before I buy a curious cable I’m checking in with my home boys iFi, I want to keep all the orange mercury cables but I don’t see a usb 2.0 in orange


----------



## iFi audio

Gemini3.0 and Mercury 3.0 are the best, but try the Gemini/Mercury original. It is just that USB3.0 standard is higher, better spec. Though you will need an adapter due to the USB A socket. An iPurifier3 is what customers usually use. And this sorts the data our before enter the DAC which in this case is the mDSD.


----------



## project86

My thoughts on the iFi Gemini3.0 cable available here if anyone wants to read them.


----------



## iFi audio

project86 said:


> My thoughts on the iFi Gemini3.0 cable available here if anyone wants to read them.



Very nice work, thanks!


----------



## Luvdac (Apr 4, 2019)

lithiumnk said:


> 1. iusb has enough power to run hugo2 in desktop mode
> 2. The cable from PC to galvanic matters.... you'll require usb3.0 type B which is diff. from usb 2.0. I had mercury usb3.0 cables to connect pc to galvanic & galvanic to iusb3.0. Definitely made a diff over stock ones.


Hi, I'm having a problem with the power connection between chord hugo 2 and imicro USB 3. Once the hugo 2 goes into standby or I switch it off, it seems it stops receiving power from the imicro. When I switch  the hugo2 back on, I get the blue battery light. I have to then toggle the auto/on switch from on -auto-on for the white ( connected/ charging) light on hugo2 to come back on. This situation is preventing the hugo 2 from entering desktop mode. I keep the auto/on switch  by default on "on" on the ifi.
Any ideas?
Ps. I'm going to leave it on again for another 24 hrs and see what happens. Hopefully it's just me missing something.


----------



## iFi audio

Luvdac said:


> Hi, I'm having a problem with the power connection between chord hugo 2 and imicro USB 3. Once the hugo 2 goes into standby or I switch it off, it seems it stops receiving power from the imicro. When I switch  the hugo2 back on, I get the blue battery light. I have to then toggle the auto/on switch from on -auto-on for the white ( connected/ charging) light on hugo2 to come back on. This situation is preventing the hugo 2 from entering desktop mode. I keep the auto/on switch  by default on "on" on the ifi.
> Any ideas?
> Ps. I'm going to leave it on again for another 24 hrs and see what happens. Hopefully it's just me missing something.



Can you please shoot us a message here: http://support.ifi-audio.com/

We'll try to help you there. Thanks!


----------



## Luvdac

iFi audio said:


> Can you please shoot us a message here: http://support.ifi-audio.com/
> 
> We'll try to help you there. Thanks!


Hi,  Ok. Seriously my bad. 24 hrs later the violet desktop mode light came on. I obviously get confused with all the colourful lights on the hugo2.
So now I can recommend the device for use with the hugo2. Yes the sound quality is bettered...I am also using the igalvanic 3 with it. The two together are an audible improvement over stock hugo2.


----------



## lithiumnk

Luvdac said:


> Hi,  Ok. Seriously my bad. 24 hrs later the violet desktop mode light came on. I obviously get confused with all the colourful lights on the hugo2.
> So now I can recommend the device for use with the hugo2. Yes the sound quality is bettered...I am also using the igalvanic 3 with it. The two together are an audible improvement over stock hugo2.


Hey 
Sorry for late reply...
I never had problems with hugo2 and micro iusb3.0. 
I am happy it worked out for you 
Both galvanic and iusb3.0 improves hugo2 sound a lot. Its impossible to use hugo2 with a stock usb cable after using ifi devices..


----------



## Luvdac

lithiumnk said:


> Hey
> Sorry for late reply...
> I never had problems with hugo2 and micro iusb3.0.
> I am happy it worked out for you
> Both galvanic and iusb3.0 improves hugo2 sound a lot. Its impossible to use hugo2 with a stock usb cable after using ifi devices..


Thanks for the input. Agree with you completely. BUT there is room for improvement... I switched out the supplied power supply for 9V from an hdplex linear power supply and the sound got meatier and more analog sounding. ( ifi may not appreciate this....). Did plenty of A/B testing to satisfy my ears.
BTW, how do have your set hooked up? Mine is micro iusb 3 to galvanic to chord hugo2 digital USB input and USB power from micro iUSB 3 to hugo2 power input.


----------



## lithiumnk

Luvdac said:


> Thanks for the input. Agree with you completely. BUT there is room for improvement... I switched out the supplied power supply for 9V from an hdplex linear power supply and the sound got meatier and more analog sounding. ( ifi may not appreciate this....). Did plenty of A/B testing to satisfy my ears.
> BTW, how do have your set hooked up? Mine is micro iusb 3 to galvanic to chord hugo2 digital USB input and USB power from micro iUSB 3 to hugo2 power input.


Galvanic is supposed to be before micro iusb3.0.. pc>galvanic>iusb>hugo2 for data... power is fine...


----------



## iFi audio

Luvdac said:


> ifi may not appreciate this....



Naah, all good, why wouldn't we? If you've found something that works for you better than our stock power supply, by all means tell people about it!


----------



## iFi audio

Luvdac said:


> Hi,  Ok. Seriously my bad. 24 hrs later the violet desktop mode light came on. I obviously get confused with all the colourful lights on the hugo2.
> So now I can recommend the device for use with the hugo2. Yes the sound quality is bettered...I am also using the igalvanic 3 with it. The two together are an audible improvement over stock hugo2.



Cool find, thanks!



lithiumnk said:


> Galvanic is supposed to be before micro iusb3.0.. pc>galvanic>iusb>hugo2



Yes, galvanic isolation comes before everything.


----------



## Luvdac

lithiumnk said:


> Galvanic is supposed to be before micro iusb3.0.. pc>galvanic>iusb>hugo2 for data... power is fine...


Thanks for that, I've swapped them around now, sounds a bit better. Next I'm going to haul out my intona isolator and do an A/B test and post my results.


----------



## iFi audio

Luvdac said:


> Thanks for that, I've swapped them around now, sounds a bit better. Next I'm going to haul out my intona isolator and do an A/B test and post my results.



Please do let us know about your findings!


----------



## OctavianH

Some USB filters have a variable input range to work, so can I use a 12V 0.5A Linear Power supply for iUSB3.0? I just want to filter the noise from an USB cable (not to power a DAC or something). I have a not used MCRU LPS made for Chord 2Qute and the output has to be somewhere at 12V/0.5A (like 2Qute is rated). Since I am not using it, I would try it.


----------



## iFi audio

OctavianH said:


> can I use a 12V 0.5A Linear Power supply for iUSB3.0?



If it's within specs, we see no reason why this wouldn't work.


----------



## OctavianH (Apr 16, 2019)

iFi audio said:


> If it's within specs, we see no reason why this wouldn't work.



Yes, the LPS it is in spec. So iUSB3.0 works with input voltage of 12V instead of 9V without overheating problems or something?


----------



## iFi audio

OctavianH said:


> Yes, the LPS it is in spec. So iUSB3.0 works with input voltage of 12V instead of 9V without overheating problems or something?



iUSB3.0 is 9V but can accept 12V.


----------



## OctavianH

What cable do you recommend for iUSB3.0 output to the DAC (Chord Qutest)?


----------



## Arniesb

OctavianH said:


> What cable do you recommend for iUSB3.0 output to the DAC (Chord Qutest)?


Did you plan on buying it? Or you have it? For nano version standart cable is good enough from pc to reclocker so i suppose same should be true with Micro... From reclocker to Dac its more of a question is your budget and Silver/Copper preference.
P.S If you get Micro usb can you post impressions between standard and Uptone power supplies?


----------



## OctavianH (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes, I want to give it a try, but I guess I'll do this next month. I already have a decent cable from PC, more exactly QED Reference USB A-B 3m, which I plan to insert at the input of iUSB3.0 but the question is, from the output to the DAC which would be a decent cable? Gemini 3.0 has a USB 3.0 type B connector while my Qutest has USB 2.0 type B. I might try to add a Gemini first gen though.

Regarding your comparison request, I will try micro but I do not have Uptone LPS, I have USB Regen and I can do a comparison with them. But my ISO Regen is powered by a normal power supply since it requires 6-8V DC. For iUSB3.0 I have a LPS of 12V which I can try. So I can compare the following:

1) ISO Regen + switching cheaps PS
2) micro iUSB3.0 + included PS (I guess iPower 9V)
3) micro iUSB3.0 + MCRU LPS for 2Qute (12V, 0.5A) which I am not currently using and I can try it with this one.

I have no idea if a USB 2.0 cable affects in any way the DSD128 playback which is the highest rate I am using. Qutest is not plugged to a USB3.0 port since my Motherboard does not have free USB2.0 ports.


----------



## Arniesb

OctavianH said:


> Yes, I want to give it a try, but I guess I'll do this next month. I already have a decent cable from PC, more exactly QED Reference USB A-B 3m, which I plan to insert at the input of iUSB3.0 but the question is, from the output to the DAC which would be a decent cable? Gemini 3.0 has a USB 3.0 type B connector while my Qutest has USB 2.0 type B. I might try to add a Gemini first gen though.
> 
> Regarding your comparison request, I will try micro but I do not have Uptone LPS, I have USB Regen and I can do a comparison with them. But my ISO Regen is powered by a normal power supply since it requires 6-8V DC. For iUSB3.0 I have a LPS of 12V which I can try. So I can compare the following:
> 
> ...


Oh i thought you have one... i like how Nano and Micro sound. Lot more weight, speed, energy and depth to the sound, but for some reason it sound very hot, very aggressive. Want to know if its because of standart power supply or not.
Well any comparison is good for me.


----------



## OctavianH

I will come back but only sometimes in the future. In the meantime I'll decide what cable I will use from output to DAC.


----------



## iFi audio

OctavianH said:


> So I can compare the following:
> 
> 1) ISO Regen + switching cheaps PS
> 2) micro iUSB3.0 + included PS (I guess iPower 9V)
> 3) micro iUSB3.0 + MCRU LPS for 2Qute (12V, 0.5A) which I am not currently using and I can try it with this one.



Once you do some comparisons, please share with us all your findings!


----------



## saudio7

Question to @iFi audio, we have to USB oputputs (power and data) is there any performance/quality difference between them (front and side).
And second regarding new version how to check if I have the new one.


----------



## OctavianH

What is the difference betweeen v1 and v2?


----------



## iFi audio

saudio7 said:


> Question to @iFi audio, we have to USB oputputs (power and data) is there any performance/quality difference between them (front and side).



None that we're aware of. Both are subject to the same circuit.



OctavianH said:


> What is the difference betweeen v1 and v2?



..of what exactly?


----------



## OctavianH

iFi audio said:


> ..of what exactly?



Some claim that the iUSB3.0 was updated on the hardware part without any change in the product description. So we have the V1 (initial iUSB3.0 released 2-3 years ago) and an improved one with a better clock which they call v2.
The question was which is the official position: are there 2 versions of iUSB3.0 and if yes, how can we differentiate them? For example, an answer could be "Yes, from S/N xxxxxx you buy the second hardware revision" or "No, you guys are crazy".


----------



## iFi audio

OctavianH said:


> Some claim that the iUSB3.0 was updated on the hardware part without any change in the product description. So we have the V1 (initial iUSB3.0 released 2-3 years ago) and an improved one with a better clock which they call v2.
> The question was which is the official position: are there 2 versions of iUSB3.0 and if yes, how can we differentiate them? For example, an answer could be "Yes, from S/N xxxxxx you buy the second hardware revision" or "No, you guys are crazy".



We'll get back to you with this one.


----------



## OctavianH

Arniesb said:


> Did you plan on buying it? Or you have it? For nano version standart cable is good enough from pc to reclocker so i suppose same should be true with Micro... From reclocker to Dac its more of a question is your budget and Silver/Copper preference.
> P.S If you get Micro usb can you post impressions between standard and Uptone power supplies?



It seems I will not provide any feedback anymore. I decided to go for JCAT Femto USB, since it seems to be the best solution for me, being a Desktop PC user.


----------



## iFi audio

OctavianH said:


> It seems I will not provide any feedback anymore. I decided to go for JCAT Femto USB, since it seems to be the best solution for me, being a Desktop PC user.



Enjoy!


----------



## chewynuts

Can I use a 9v 500ma Linear Power Supply as input instead of the provided ifi ipower supply?


----------



## One and a half

chewynuts said:


> Can I use a 9v 500ma Linear Power Supply as input instead of the provided ifi ipower supply?


The iUSB3.0 output is capable of 2.5A at 5V, that's 12.5W. The 9V power supply needs to provide this power, a 9V 500mA unit will provide 4.5W, this falls short.

Better to go a little above as bare minimum, and the 9V supply would need to deliver 2A, that's 18W. IIRC, the supplied iPower is rated at 2A, 9V.


----------



## iFi audio

One and a half said:


> The iUSB3.0 output is capable of 2.5A at 5V, that's 12.5W. The 9V power supply needs to provide this power, a 9V 500mA unit will provide 4.5W, this falls short.
> 
> Better to go a little above as bare minimum, and the 9V supply would need to deliver 2A, that's 18W. IIRC, the supplied iPower is rated at 2A, 9V.


----------



## PETERCALV

I have just tried to purchase this new from Futureshop, who have been told that it is no longer for sale. Could iFi audio confirm this is the case, and if they intend to launch a replacement?


----------



## technobear

PETERCALV said:


> I have just tried to purchase this new from Futureshop, who have been told that it is no longer for sale. Could iFi audio confirm this is the case, and if they intend to launch a replacement?


Try this one:

https://www.analogueseduction.net/power-supplies/ifi-micro-iusb30-power-supply.html


----------



## iFi audio

PETERCALV said:


> I have just tried to purchase this new from Futureshop, who have been told that it is no longer for sale. Could iFi audio confirm this is the case, and if they intend to launch a replacement?



Micro iUSB3.0? Or Nano?


----------



## PETERCALV

Micro iUSB3.0. Below is their email:

Hi Peter,


Further to my email yesterday, iFi have advised the iFi Audio Micro iUSB3.0 Power supply has now been discontinued and no longer available. The item has been removed from our website.


Is there anything else you wish to consider? If not, do you wish to cancel the order?


I apologise for any inconvenience caused.


Regards


----------



## PETERCALV

technobear said:


> Try this one:
> 
> https://www.analogueseduction.net/power-supplies/ifi-micro-iusb30-power-supply.html



Thank you Trechnobear; I have ordered this. Let's see if they can complete the order!


----------



## One and a half

The Micro USB3 is about the only device from ifi that doesn't screw up the sound. It's less than 2 years old? Still listed on the ifi website.


----------



## iFi audio

We can confirm that micro iUSB3.0 is sold out indeed. The remaining stock is all that's left.


----------



## Hellraiser86

iFi audio said:


> We can confirm that micro iUSB3.0 is sold out indeed. The remaining stock is all that's left.


Will you release a successor or is it the end for the product line?
Thx in advance


----------



## iFi audio

Hellraiser86 said:


> Will you release a successor or is it the end for the product line?



It's too early to reveal what we'll do. For now both micro and nano iUSB3.0 machines are no longer manufactured and that's that.


----------



## One and a half

iFi audio said:


> It's too early to reveal what we'll do. For now both micro and nano iUSB3.0 machines are no longer manufactured and that's that.


I have two micros and they provide taming of USB very well. If there’s no direct replacement, I see this as folly. Never mind, if you intend to offer the same functionality with RJ45 connectors, there’s interest.


----------



## richardloh

Hi,

Understand ifi iusb3.0 comes with 9vdc adaptor but reading on its reported car application and use of 12vdc with protection, I find it running quite hot although no trouble holding its metal enclosure.  Any concern for me to continue its use with 12vdc or possibly 14+vdc in my car ?

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## iFi audio

richardloh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Understand ifi iusb3.0 comes with 9vdc adaptor but reading on its reported car application and use of 12vdc with protection, I find it running quite hot although no trouble holding its metal enclosure. Any concern for me to continue its use with 12vdc or possibly 14+vdc in my car ?
> 
> ...



We'd stick to what's included in the box.


----------



## richardloh (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi ifi audio,

Glad found below link instead and box is an ac adaptor eith 9vdc with no use in my car application:

http://support.ifi-audio.com/kb/faq.php?id=609

In short, no problem using 12v or even up to 18v on the iusb3.0.

Older original  Iusb2.0 differs and 12v will not be possible but lower than 9vdc via ac adaptor at 7v I tried is fine.

Puzzling if indeed you represent ifi in this forum and only explanation is that you are not or you did not read with care some queries for help here ... hope this helps others in other applications.

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## jermaink

I'd be concerned with long term use using a higher voltage power source. Excess energy is usually discharged in the form of heat and will put additional strain on components. Don't assume that short term functionality is equal to long term safe operation and product longevity.


----------



## richardloh (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi Jermaink,

Thanks but as long as it is within design with input capacitors at higher voltage rating and marketed selling point for car application for the iusb3.0, I am not concerned .. even at occasion spikes to 14vdc+, it still has headroom at 18vdc.

For iusb2.0, it will NOT be ok for 12vdc to ocassional 14vdc+ since not designed as such with capacitors of lower voltage rating but it was never marketed for car application by ifi which fine then.

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## iFi audio

richardloh said:


> Hi Jermaink,
> 
> Thanks but as long as it is within design with input capacitors at higher voltage rating and marketed selling point for car application for the iusb3.0, I am not concerned .. even at occasion spikes to 14vdc+, it still has headroom at 18vdc.
> 
> ...



We've asked our tech team about this and we stand corrected. The product can take up to 18vds with no issues and long term.


----------



## littlexx26

It will sound worse powered by car battery.


----------



## richardloh (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi little,

No choice .. dun make sense to have some cheap inverter in car to use the 9v adaptor especially since it connected to a hiend Bewith stabiliser after the car battery:

http://www.bewith.jp/en/products/regulator/v-50r/

More importantly, it already sounds better than without the iusb3.0 from my android headunit to Helix dsp pro mk2 processor via its usb input.

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## Peti (Sep 16, 2019)

I just purchased an iusb 3.0 and it doesn't seem to be working. I use my laptop as a surce to the Woo Audio WA8 Eclipse. When I connect these two directly music is coming out of the headphones but when I try to implement the iUSB 3.0 JRiver says the device is not detected. I use the iFI dual headed usb cable with the iUSB 3.0 btw. I really could use some help here b/c I don't want to go through the hassle of returning this devide. Thank you.

P.S.: The dac in the Eclipse will take USB 2.0 would that be the source of trouble?


----------



## technobear

Peti said:


> I just purchased an iusb 3.0 and it doesn't seem to be working. I use my laptop as a surce to the Woo Audio WA8 Eclipse. When I connect these two directly music is coming out of the headphones but when I try to implement the iUSB 3.0 JRiver says the device is not detected. I use the iFI dual headed usb cable with the iUSB 3.0 btw. I really could use some help here b/c I don't want to go through the hassle of returning this devide. Thank you.
> 
> P.S.: The dac in the Eclipse will take USB 2.0 would that be the source of trouble?


In 99% of cases like this, it's the cable so that is the first thing to eliminate.

Do you have any USB devices you can attempt to charge from the iUSB3.0?


----------



## Peti

I've tried the stock blue cable as well, to no avail. Furthermore, I have another dac that I've tried to use via the ifi USB 3.0 and it gets charged indeed, but no data coming through. I'm flabbergasted...


----------



## technobear

OK, this can get a bit long-winded so I'm going to recommend you open a ticket here:

https://support.ifi-audio.com/

and the lovely folks at iFi Audio will lead you through a process of elimination until the culprit is found.


----------



## iFi audio

technobear said:


> and the lovely folks at iFi Audio will lead you through a process of elimination until the culprit is found.



Thanks. Yup, that's what we will do. @Peti please open up a ticket as @technobear suggested!


----------



## Peti

iFi audio said:


> Thanks. Yup, that's what we will do. @Peti please open up a ticket as @technobear suggested!



I did y'day and awaiting your reply. Thank you


----------



## Peti (Sep 19, 2019)

Still awaiting...how long usually the waiting time is to get professional attention from iFI?


----------



## technobear

Peti said:


> Still awaiting...how long usually the waiting time is to get professional attention from iFI?


Normally the same day. Are you sure you have actually submitted a ticket?


----------



## Peti

Yes, but I have just created another one to be on the safe side. Also, i have attached two images. Here is what I had to say:

I can't make the iUSB 3.0 work in my system. I have also purchased the double-headed usb cable from your company to use it along with the iUSB 3.0. I also have a high quality usb cable from another producer. The blue usb cable supplied by you was also tried and tested, to no avail. When I connect any of the usb cables directly to my dac/amp combo (Woo WA8 Eclipse) the system works. I've tried to switch the toggles on the iUSB 3.0 but in any variation, it still wouldn't work. I use WIN10 on an old  Dell laptop with JRiver24. The laptop has 2 usb outputs on the right side (3.0), and one (2.0) on the left side. They all work when connected directly to the WA8. I have another dac which I've tried with the iUSB 3.0 (Fiio X3 1st Gen). in that case the Fiio gets charged but it won't function as a dac. So voltage gets through the iUSB 3.0 but no digital signal. I've tried to play back mp3, redbook flac, 24/96 and DSD64 files, to no avail. Please advise.


Support ticket request created

Peter $$@##$%,

Thank you for contacting us.

A support ticket request has been created and a representative will be getting back to you shortly if necessary.

iFi Support Ticket System


I hope this time I will get contacted...


----------



## iFi audio

Peti said:


> I hope this time I will get contacted...



Usually within 48 hours you should get a reply. If not, please PM us your ticket number and we'll check what's what. Thanks!


----------



## Peti

iFi audio said:


> Usually within 48 hours you should get a reply. If not, please PM us your ticket number and we'll check what's what. Thanks!



I have been waiting for three days for someone to get back to me. I have received a reply on last Thursday:

Hi Peter,

Thank you for reaching out to us.

How long have you had the iUSB and when did the issue start?

Are you able to verify connectivity with another device such as a mouse/flash drive?

Thanks.

Jamie
Technical Support

I have replied to that a few hours later but no answer so far. This it becoming painfully slow to me. Is there a phone number I can call? It's ok if it's overseas, I can call it anyway. Or please someone help me here. I'd really like to make this unit work in my system but I'm losing patience...

In my system the unit's led lights light up but none of my dacs work through it, nor can I connect my external hdd to the computer via the iUSB 3.0. The unit has been acting like this ever since I have received it. Please advise. Thank you


----------



## iFi audio

Peti said:


> I have replied to that a few hours later but no answer so far. This it becoming painfully slow to me.



Has any reply been given since your last post here?


----------



## Peti

iFi audio said:


> Has any reply been given since your last post here?



Yes, I have opened a ticket and explained my situation in it. The next day (which was last Thursday) I received the reply I have quoted in my previous post:

"Hi Peter,

Thank you for reaching out to us.

How long have you had the iUSB and when did the issue start?

Are you able to verify connectivity with another device such as a mouse/flash drive?

Thanks.

Jamie
Technical Support"


I haver responded to this correspondence forthwith, and since then I've been waiting to hear back from Jamie.


----------



## iFi audio

Peti said:


> I haver responded to this correspondence forthwith, and since then I've been waiting to hear back from Jamie.



We'll let Jamie know. Thanks!


----------



## Peti

Is there another way to contact Jamie besides hoping that he'll get back to me via email?



iFi audio said:


> We'll let Jamie know. Thanks!


----------



## One and a half

Peti said:


> I have been waiting for three days for someone to get back to me. I have received a reply on last Thursday:
> 
> Hi Peter,
> 
> ...



For Windows, if there are multiple USB detections, the poor OS gets all confused and then nothing happens. This can happen with mutliple disconnects. Download USBDeview.exe. The ifi may not be detected by it's name, usually the hub that it has, you can see it connecting in USBDeview.exe. Disconnect the ifi and check on the ifi hub entries and delete them all, could be a few of them. Then plug in the ifi and see what happens with a clean slate.


----------



## Peti (Sep 23, 2019)

One and a half said:


> For Windows, if there are multiple USB detections, the poor OS gets all confused and then nothing happens. This can happen with mutliple disconnects. Download USBDeview.exe. The ifi may not be detected by it's name, usually the hub that it has, you can see it connecting in USBDeview.exe. Disconnect the ifi and check on the ifi hub entries and delete them all, could be a few of them. Then plug in the ifi and see what happens with a clean slate.



Thank you for getting back to me. I have obtained that aforementioned program and it is running now. I have disconnected the WA8 Eclipse and I see three entries for the WA8 dac. I right click on them and I can't see "delete" option". There's, however, disconnect, disable and uninstall options. Which one I should choose?

P.S.: I went ahead and uninstalled the entries. Hooked up the iusb 3.0 with the laptop and WA8 and I'm getting the same error message that "Playback could not be started on the output 'ASIO' using the format '44.1khz 2ch'.

When I remove the iUSB 3.0 from the chain and connect the WA8 directly to the laptop it works.


----------



## One and a half

Peti said:


> Thank you for getting back to me. I have obtained that aforementioned program and it is running now. I have disconnected the WA8 Eclipse and I see three entries for the WA8 dac. I right click on them and I can't see "delete" option". There's, however, disconnect, disable and uninstall options. Which one I should choose?
> 
> P.S.: I went ahead and uninstalled the entries. Hooked up the iusb 3.0 with the laptop and WA8 and I'm getting the same error message that "Playback could not be started on the output 'ASIO' using the format '44.1khz 2ch'.
> 
> When I remove the iUSB 3.0 from the chain and connect the WA8 directly to the laptop it works.



Hmm, that sound like a message from Jriver, is that correct?


----------



## Peti

Yes, I use JRiver indeed. Laptop (win10) - JRiver 24 - Wireworld USB cable - iUSB 3.0 - iUSB gemini dual headed USB cable - WA8 dac/amp.

If I take the iUSbb3.0 out it works just fine. I have tried all USB combinations including the stock blue USB cable, with the same results.


----------



## Peti

By the bye, I have had the iUSB 3.0 and iGalvanic daisychained for a different system with a ps audio junior dac and it all worked splendidly. The source was the same laptop. Then I've sold that system and now this new iUSB has been giving me a hard time.

I really don't want to return this unit because I know from experience that it makes a nice difference, but it's frustrating to figure out what's wrong.


----------



## Peti

One and a half said:


> Hmm, that sound like a message from Jriver, is that correct?



Any thoughts?


----------



## iFi audio

Peti said:


> Is there another way to contact Jamie besides hoping that he'll get back to me via email?



Jamie was informed about your case and he'll get back to you as soon as he can. Hope had nothing to do with it 

Our support operates via messages within a ticket. No calls, sorry!


----------



## One and a half

Peti said:


> Any thoughts?


Yes, I have seen this message from Jriver, and it can't find the ASIO device, it's like it's disconnected.
Pursue with ifi now, and the best of luck in getting the USB3 to work. It does a great job (when it works).


----------



## Peti

Well, Jamie hasn't gotten back to me as of today (9-29-2019) and I just gave up waiting and sent the unit back for a refund. I sincerely hope Jamie hasn't been run over by an eighteen wheeler or struck by a lightning and it is only his tardiness that caused him to never got back to me. All the best to iFI audio but as for the future, no thank you. I will look elsewhere. Piece.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Why have iFi discontinued this product? Has it been replaced by a better model?

I wanted to buy one but since they're all sold out, which one from their range should I get?


----------



## technobear

drummerdimitri said:


> Why have iFi discontinued this product? Has it been replaced by a better model?
> 
> I wanted to buy one but since they're all sold out, which one from their range should I get?


It's still on their website and it is still available from UK sellers.


----------



## iFi audio

drummerdimitri said:


> Why have iFi discontinued this product? Has it been replaced by a better model?
> 
> I wanted to buy one but since they're all sold out, which one from their range should I get?



Due to demand we did one more batch of them. Please ask your local iFi representative if you want one.


----------



## stuck limo

drummerdimitri said:


> Why have iFi discontinued this product? Has it been replaced by a better model?



iFi told me nothing else was in the pipeline to replace this. I had to buy a used one from a Head-Fi seller as all the retailers are currently "out" of the Micro iUSB 3.0.


----------



## stuck limo

OctavianH said:


> Some claim that the iUSB3.0 was updated on the hardware part without any change in the product description. So we have the V1 (initial iUSB3.0 released 2-3 years ago) and an improved one with a better clock which they call v2.
> The question was which is the official position: are there 2 versions of iUSB3.0 and if yes, how can we differentiate them? For example, an answer could be "Yes, from S/N xxxxxx you buy the second hardware revision" or "No, you guys are crazy".





iFi audio said:


> We'll get back to you with this one.



Was there ever an answer to this?


----------



## iFi audio

stuck limo said:


> iFi told me nothing else was in the pipeline to replace this.



Once we're ready to announce anything, we will do so here on Head-fi.org in the first place. No such a product until then. 



stuck limo said:


> Was there ever an answer to this?



Nope, but we'll ask internally again.


----------



## 2thfixr (Dec 19, 2019)

i have a couple of ifi DAC/Amps but was never a believer in high end power conditioning and crazy expensive cables.   I have a Balanced Audio Technology VK3000SE integrated amp and NAD M12 driving Kef R900s.   Used some good cables and by good I mean $600 speaker cables.  Thought yeah this is ok.  Upgraded to $1700 Morrow Grand Reference SP7s with a 50% discount for trade in again much improved but ok not the best. This week I got some super rare original Legend Audio $4k speaker cables.  The company went out of business a while ago so it’s not the same cables you see on eBay as legend audio.   Anyways OMG sound is amazing mids are glorious and soundstage has opened up. Absolutely night and day.  So ok I’m a believer now.  Bought a Nuprime AC4 power conditioner and a Brickwall for surge suppression.   Again sounds better!   Final tweak you may ask???  Ordered 2 acoustic revive RR-888 passive sound conditioners and a Acoustic Revive RPC-1 power conditioner. Added it into the open socket shared with the AC4.   So all in I’m into insane levels of money above and beyond the system yet I’m happy as a clam.  This is sound that you can’t get out of a amp and speakers alone! 

Where am I going with this?  Good question!  I figured if small changes in power and signal path yielded huge improvements in SQ imaging, fluidity, soundstage width depth and height then I need to work on my headphone system. 

Added a igalvanic3.0, iPurifier3 USB, and ipurifier AC to my Chord TT2 and M Scaler combo.  Listening to my LCD 4Zs and I swear I’m hesring similar improvements that I saw in my speaker setup.   Take the stuff away and sound changes dramatically.  This is night and day next level stuff and that’s on an insanely expensive and highly regarded DAC/amp.   These mods are worth every penny so if you’re on the fence don’t think twice just do it! 


Now on to the bad news.  I bought the igalvanic3.0 because the iusb3.0 is not available anywhere through any dealer.  Also I ordered the $275 Mercury 3.0 USB cable through amazon and it arrived in a sealed box.  Opened it tonight and what did I find?  A stick of modeling clay with no cable.   Come on ifi. Surely you can do better than this in terms of stock on the iusb3.0 and making sure dumb things don’t happen wherever the iMercury cables are packaged.


----------



## Muataz

2thfixr said:


> i have a couple of ifi DAC/Amps but was never a believer in high end power conditioning and crazy expensive cables.   I have a Balanced Audio Technology VK3000SE integrated amp and NAD M12 driving Kef R900s.   Used some good cables and by good I mean $600 speaker cables.  Thought yeah this is ok.  Upgraded to $1700 Morrow Grand Reference SP7s with a 50% discount for trade in again much improved but ok not the best. This week I got some super rare original Legend Audio $4k speaker cables.  The company went out of business a while ago so it’s not the same cables you see on eBay as legend audio.   Anyways OMG sound is amazing mids are glorious and soundstage has opened up. Absolutely night and day.  So ok I’m a believer now.  Bought a Nuprime AC4 power conditioner and a Brickwall for surge suppression.   Again sounds better!   Final tweak you may ask???  Ordered 2 acoustic revive RR-888 passive sound conditioners and a Acoustic Revive RPC-1 power conditioner. Added it into the open socket shared with the AC4.   So all in I’m into insane levels of money above and beyond the system yet I’m happy as a clam.  This is sound that you can’t get out of a amp and speakers alone!
> 
> Where am I going with this?  Good question!  I figured if small changes in power and signal path yielded huge improvements in SQ imaging, fluidity, soundstage width depth and height then I need to work on my headphone system.
> 
> ...


Don't wast your money on expensive cables, you should upgrade internal crossover and wire and speaker connection because they are poor quality


----------



## technobear

2thfixr said:


> Also I ordered the $275 Mercury 3.0 USB cable through amazon and it arrived in a sealed box.  Opened it tonight and what did I find?  A stick of modeling clay with no cable.



Saying 'through Amazon' is like saying 'from a local market'. Meaningless! Who EXACTLY did you buy it from and where are they located? Link?

If you bought it from some seller with a funny name that nobody ever heard of located in a bedroom in a suburban backstreet somewhere because it was a great price, you just learned a lesson. I suggest you invoke the Amazon A-Z Guarantee on this one.


----------



## 2thfixr

Purchased this one shipped amazon prime fulfilled by amazon and it wasn’t discounted. 

IFI Mercury3.0 Audiophile USB 3.0 A to B Cable for Computer/USB Audio and Data Transfer (1.0m, USB 3.0 B) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076MJ2CFQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_TM3-DbQC3YEZ9


----------



## technobear

2thfixr said:


> Purchased this one shipped amazon prime fulfilled by amazon and it wasn’t discounted.
> 
> IFI Mercury3.0 Audiophile USB 3.0 A to B Cable for Computer/USB Audio and Data Transfer (1.0m, USB 3.0 B) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076MJ2CFQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_TM3-DbQC3YEZ9


Why didn't you buy it direct from iFi as that option is the same price?

Impossible to know where the fault lies here. I can't find any other instances of this problem so it probably isn't iFi. That would leave FatWyre (was it that one? - that is the only one now showing as Fullfilled by Amazon), or Amazon itself as the guilty party.


----------



## theveterans

technobear said:


> Why didn't you buy it direct from iFi as that option is the same price?
> 
> Impossible to know where the fault lies here. I can't find any other instances of this problem so it probably isn't iFi. That would leave FatWyre (was it that one? - that is the only one now showing as Fullfilled by Amazon), or Amazon itself as the guilty party.



I bought my iFi iUSB 3.0 from FatWyre through Amazon way back in 2015 IIRC so highly doubt they're doing bait and switch tactics.


----------



## iFi audio

2thfixr said:


> Added a igalvanic3.0, iPurifier3 USB, and ipurifier AC to my Chord TT2 and M Scaler combo. Listening to my LCD 4Zs and I swear I’m hesring similar improvements that I saw in my speaker setup.



And you're hearing correct. The more junk you can remove from your setup, be it in the USB or power pipeline, benefits are of similar nature; darker background, more liquid sound, better detail retrieval etc. 



2thfixr said:


> Come on ifi. Surely you can do better than this in terms of stock on the iusb3.0 and making sure dumb things don’t happen wherever the iMercury cables are packaged.



That's odd. We'd advise to contact the reseller ASAP.


----------



## 2thfixr

technobear said:


> Why didn't you buy it direct from iFi as that option is the same price?
> 
> Impossible to know where the fault lies here. I can't find any other instances of this problem so it probably isn't iFi. That would leave FatWyre (was it that one? - that is the only one now showing as Fullfilled by Amazon), or Amazon itself as the guilty party.


Yup Fatwyre an authorized iFi dealer according to them.  Why didn’t I buy from ifi?  That’s ridiculous do you buy everything direct from the manufacturer when there’s a amazon prime option with free prime next day shipping option available?  To be honest that’s only part of the reason... I didn’t know ifi sells direct but even if I had known I’d still buy through amazon.  It’s just more convenient and quicker.


----------



## 2thfixr (Dec 19, 2019)

iFi audio said:


> And you're hearing correct. The more junk you can remove from your setup, be it in the USB or power pipeline, benefits are of similar nature; darker background, more liquid sound, better detail retrieval etc.
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. We'd advise to contact the reseller ASAP.


Absolutely!  I’m thrilled with the results.  Still wondering where the iUSB3.0 fits into the picture.  I’m using the igalvanic3 and ipurifier3 usb so would it even benefit me to use a iusb3.0?  Seems like it’s either the igalvanic3 or the iusb3.0 not both.

I’ve already contacted amazon and they’re going to refund me but it still bothers me because it’s a waste of time.  The usb cable was packaged and sealed in the exact same cellophane shrink wrap on the 5 other ifi products I purchased at the same time.  I suppose anything is possible but I doubt Fatwyre would put putty in there and seal it perfectly like that. Oh well...  that said lets get some iUSB3.0s in the hands of dealers stateside!


----------



## looge

So far I’ve been using the Micro iUSB 3.0 exclusively with the Micro iDSD. I’m awaiting the arrival my new Denafrips DAC and I’m wondering if it can be used with the iUSB 3.0. Has anyone any experience with the two together, will it be plug n play? Cheers


----------



## Arniesb

looge said:


> So far I’ve been using the Micro iUSB 3.0 exclusively with the Micro iDSD. I’m awaiting the arrival my new Denafrips DAC and I’m wondering if it can be used with the iUSB 3.0. Has anyone any experience with the two together, will it be plug n play? Cheers


Micro dont change anything, just reclock signal. Its not device that need driver or something.


----------



## iFi audio

2thfixr said:


> Still wondering where the iUSB3.0 fits into the picture. I’m using the igalvanic3 and ipurifier3 usb so would it even benefit me to use a iusb3.0? Seems like it’s either the igalvanic3 or the iusb3.0 not both.



iGalvanic3.0 + micro iUSB3.0 is our top of the line USB treatment, the best one we currently have. Anything extra, i.e. another iPurifier, is an overkill.



2thfixr said:


> The usb cable was packaged and sealed in the exact same cellophane shrink wrap on the 5 other ifi products I purchased at the same time. I suppose anything is possible but I doubt Fatwyre would put putty in there and seal it perfectly like that.



We honestly have no idea what happened, an unintentional packaging mistake somewhere along the road is the safest bet. We can only apologize for discomfort this caused.


----------



## iFi audio

Arniesb said:


> Micro dont change anything, just reclock signal. Its not device that need driver or something.



True. It's universal and ready to work wherever there's USB involved.


----------



## stuck limo (Jan 2, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> Current versions are always more effective than previous. For example, just recently we got feedback that our iPurifier3.0 is far superior to the previous model.



@iFi audio How to tell if you have the current version? I just received one on the used market (because I couldn't find any new ones) and just found out there's a "current' one vs an old one.

My barcode says: MIUB2S15K0665 .....any help @iFi audio

EDIT: My unit was purchased NEW in October 2018, so I *assume* that has the 2nd Gen, am I correct in that?

Edit again: (Response from iFi)

"The iUSB3.0 micro is the latest of that product range, but that serial number is quite old, but it doesn't make it obsolete. 

There isn't a second generation of the iUSB3.0.

We hope this clarifies." 

So 2nd Gen doesn't exist on the iUSB3.0 from what I gather from this.


----------



## iFi audio

stuck limo said:


> So 2nd Gen doesn't exist on the iUSB3.0 from what I gather from this.



True. When we develop a 2nd version of a product, it has to come with substantial performance upgrade and thus end in a new product, i.e. micro iDSD BL as an upgrade over the standard micro iDSD.


----------



## stuck limo

iFi audio said:


> True. When we develop a 2nd version of a product, it has to come with substantial performance upgrade and thus end in a new product, i.e. micro iDSD BL as an upgrade over the standard micro iDSD.



I am very pleased with mine, it works exactly as advertised. Thanks!


----------



## iFi audio

stuck limo said:


> I am very pleased with mine, it works exactly as advertised. Thanks!



Thank you as well, enjoy!


----------



## stuck limo (Jan 6, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> Thank you as well, enjoy!



Your website states:

"*Back by popular demand*
Most products have a finite shelf life but not the micro iUSB3.0.

We were going to withdraw it BUT you guys disagreed! And with comments like this, how could we not keep it around!"

*So does this mean the item will CONTINUE to be made and not just one more batch made? I would like to buy another one but I would also like to know if I should jump on this NOW or if I can wait because it's actually not going to be discontinued for now, or after this last batch.*


----------



## iFi audio

stuck limo said:


> So does this mean the item will CONTINUE to be made and not just one more batch made? I would like to buy another one but I would also like to know if I should jump on this NOW or if I can wait because it's actually not going to be discontinued for now, or after this last batch.



We did another batch of these and once it's sold, it might come back, or it might not. It depends on interest in the product.


----------



## CLib

I spoke with my local iFi dealer in an attempt to get a micro iUSB3.0 and am simply being told that it’s discontinued.  Is there anywhere to secure one currently in the US?


----------



## iFi audio

CLib said:


> I spoke with my local iFi dealer in an attempt to get a micro iUSB3.0 and am simply being told that it’s discontinued. Is there anywhere to secure one currently in the US?



Can you please send a mail to enq@ifi-audio.com?


----------



## stuck limo

CLib said:


> I spoke with my local iFi dealer in an attempt to get a micro iUSB3.0 and am simply being told that it’s discontinued.  Is there anywhere to secure one currently in the US?





iFi audio said:


> Can you please send a mail to enq@ifi-audio.com?



The only one I can find is in the Netherlands. (over $500 with shipping) I asked iFi in a previous ticket in their system if they could see if one was available in the US and they didn't respond.


----------



## iFi audio

stuck limo said:


> The only one I can find is in the Netherlands. (over $500 with shipping) I asked iFi in a previous ticket in their system if they could see if one was available in the US and they didn't respond.



Please send us a request at info@ifi-audio.com alright?


----------



## stuck limo (Jan 16, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> True. When we develop a 2nd version of a product, it has to come with substantial performance upgrade and thus end in a new product, i.e. micro iDSD BL as an upgrade over the standard micro iDSD.



SO, just to verify: ALL versions of the Micro iUSB3.0 had the *REclock2, REgenerate2, REbalance2® *technology, is that correct?

I think this is where the confusion over what "version" of the Micro iUSB3.0 everyone has is coming from.


----------



## iFi audio

stuck limo said:


> SO, just to verify: ALL versions of the Micro iUSB3.0 had the *REclock2, REgenerate2, REbalance2® *technology, is that correct?



Yup.


----------



## 2thfixr

Finally got my iUSB3.0 and need some help hooking this thing up.  I have a iGalvanic3.0, Gemini USB 3.0 USB cable, Mercury 3.0 USB cable and now the iUSB3.0 Micro.  Trying to use with a Chord TT2 and M Scaler.  The M Scaler is the 1st stop in the Chord chain and it only has a USB 2.0 plug  which renders the Gemini USB 3.0 unusable.  What is the correct sequence for hooking up the iGalvanic3.0 with the iUSB 3.0 Micro?  

PC --> iGalvanic --> iUSB3.0 Micro --> M scaler?  iGalvanic redundant when using the iUSB Micro?

I have a Gemini USB 2.0 cable coming so that solves the USB port incompatibility issue on the M Scaler but I tried the setup with a regular USB cable in the order listed above but the combo keeps dropping sound.  Plays Tidal for 2-3 seconds and goes silent.


----------



## iFi audio

2thfixr said:


> PC --> iGalvanic --> iUSB3.0 Micro --> M scaler? iGalvanic redundant when using the iUSB Micro?



iGalvanic3.0 should be just after your PC (you want to provide galvanic isolation as early after your transport as possible) and iUSB3.0 the second in line, so that you have this part in check. Also iUSB3.0 doesn't do the same thing as iGalvanic3.0, both these products are complementary and in fact the best USB treatment we currently offer. 

As for Chord M Scaler, most likely it should go after the iUSB3.0 just as you have it set up now, but we'd ask Chord directly.


----------



## Muataz

2thfixr said:


> Finally got my iUSB3.0 and need some help hooking this thing up.  I have a iGalvanic3.0, Gemini USB 3.0 USB cable, Mercury 3.0 USB cable and now the iUSB3.0 Micro.  Trying to use with a Chord TT2 and M Scaler.  The M Scaler is the 1st stop in the Chord chain and it only has a USB 2.0 plug  which renders the Gemini USB 3.0 unusable.  What is the correct sequence for hooking up the iGalvanic3.0 with the iUSB 3.0 Micro?
> 
> PC --> iGalvanic --> iUSB3.0 Micro --> M scaler?  iGalvanic redundant when using the iUSB Micro?
> 
> I have a Gemini USB 2.0 cable coming so that solves the USB port incompatibility issue on the M Scaler but I tried the setup with a regular USB cable in the order listed above but the combo keeps dropping sound.  Plays Tidal for 2-3 seconds and goes silent.


I would suggest different approach than ifi suggest, Keep iGalvanic the last step before your DAC,  as you chord dac does not need power from iUSB3.0.


----------



## 2thfixr

iFi audio said:


> iGalvanic3.0 should be just after your PC (you want to provide galvanic isolation as early after your transport as possible) and iUSB3.0 the second in line, so that you have this part in check. Also iUSB3.0 doesn't do the same thing as iGalvanic3.0, both these products are complementary and in fact the best USB treatment we currently offer.
> 
> As for Chord M Scaler, most likely it should go after the iUSB3.0 just as you have it set up now, but we'd ask Chord directly.


Yes M Scaler goes before the TT2 because it upsamples to 768k and feeds that to the TT2.  When I set it up like this I'm getting drops in playback.  System will play for a couple seconds and go silent with Tidal.  I have the ground switches set to off on the iGalvanic and the iUSB


----------



## 2thfixr

Muataz said:


> I would suggest different approach than ifi suggest, Keep iGalvanic the last step before your DAC,  as you chord dac does not need power from iUSB3.0.


May I ask why you suggest using the iGalvanic as the last step?


----------



## iFi audio

2thfixr said:


> iGalvanic



Galvanic isolation should be used as early in an USB chain as possible. 



2thfixr said:


> I have the ground switches set to off on the iGalvanic and the iUSB



You could a different knob position, or ask us here: https://support.ifi-audio.com/


----------



## stuck limo (Jan 25, 2020)

OctavianH said:


> What is the difference betweeen v1 and v2?



See Pic below for Version 1.1. Is this the only version that was created? I'm not at home now so I can't look at mine. @iFi audio 







iFi audio said:


> ..of what exactly?





OctavianH said:


> Some claim that the iUSB3.0 was updated on the hardware part without any change in the product description. So we have the V1 (initial iUSB3.0 released 2-3 years ago) and an improved one with a better clock which they call v2.
> The question was which is the official position: are there 2 versions of iUSB3.0 and if yes, how can we differentiate them? For example, an answer could be "Yes, from S/N xxxxxx you buy the second hardware revision" or "No, you guys are crazy".


----------



## stuck limo

@Everyone Can all of you guys look at the back of the boxes to see what versions you have and post them? I'm tracing down a lead on a used one and I'm trying to figure out which "Version" this guy has. Mine's at home so I can't tell right this second.


----------



## 2thfixr

Mine says 2.0


----------



## stuck limo

2thfixr said:


> Mine says 2.0



@iFi audio What's the deal?


----------



## 2thfixr

Just kidding.  Mine is at my office I can’t check at the moment.  Just wanted to see you lose your mind.  LOL!


----------



## stuck limo

2thfixr said:


> Just kidding.  Mine is at my office I can’t check at the moment.  Just wanted to see you lose your mind.  LOL!



LMAO dude not cool. I have a potential seller on the line waiting for my PayPal funds.


----------



## 2thfixr

Just buy it.  There aren’t many out there for some reason they discontinue it and bring it back.  Honestly the igalvanic3.0 made the biggest difference for me but I can’t hook up the iUSB3.0 until my Gemini 2.0 cable comes Monday.  The Gemini3.0 cable I got isn’t compatible with my Chord M Scaler


----------



## stuck limo

2thfixr said:


> Just kidding.  Mine is at my office I can’t check at the moment.  Just wanted to see you lose your mind.  LOL!



I seriously about died. I freaked.


----------



## 2thfixr (Jan 27, 2020)

Just checked and mine is v1.1  Can't speak for ifi but I'd imagine if they're saying it hasn't been updated it's more a means of designating batch or release.  If there were any changes it would behoove them to mention it as such to generate more sales or interest in a upgraded product... zero reason  to hide a update.

With that said, I have the iGalvanic3.0 --> Oyaide USB cable --> iUSB3.0 Nano --> iGemini2.0 cable --> Chord Cutest at my office.  Just switched it from iUSB3.0 Nano --> iGalvanic3.0 --> Chord Cutest per ifi's suggestion and it does sound much better with the iUSB as the last step in the chain.   

At home I have the iGalvanic3.0 --> Oyaide USB cable --> iUSB3.0 Micro --> generic USB cable --> Chord M Scaler --> Chord TT2 with a iGemeni2.0 cable on order.  Can't wait to see what the correct iGemeni2.0 cable does for that setup!  

I was never big on USB reclocking etc and actually ran a generic USB cable straight from my PC to the Chord DACs LOL!  After these changes, I'm a firm believer.


----------



## iFi audio (Jan 27, 2020)

2thfixr said:


> There aren’t many out there for some reason they discontinue it and bring it back. Honestly the igalvanic3.0 made the biggest difference



micro iUSB3.0 has been around for several years, we sold everything we manufactured, so it eventually got discontinued. That's the natural order of things. Still, enough customers expressed ther interest in having micro iUSB3.0 reviwed, that we did it.



2thfixr said:


> per ifi's suggestion and it does sound much better with the iUSB as the last step in the chain.



Yes, it should, because you galvanically isolated signal before its entry to reclocker (iUSB3.0).



stuck limo said:


> @iFi audio What's the deal?



None as far as performance goes.


----------



## alekc

I've got mine about a 2 weeks ago and I had to search for it a bit. While I find it odd that such a great and versatile product is out of production without providing any replacement I understand it is a business decision of a manufacturer. Should I hurry up getting iGalvanic since some dealers don't have it on stock already? 

While I haven't heard that much difference after introducing iUSB3.0 to my setups (but I've never really used stock USB cables either from the begging) and everyone can have own opinion on possible sound improvement, I must say it is perfect fit for Chord Mojo providing both data and power from a single device at the same time and I can not believe I could somehow live with out it. Tested it with Fiio Q5s and it also works flawlessly so far.


----------



## One and a half

The iUSB3.0 is a very stable device compared to the iGalvanic which I bought two of when released. The iGalvanic dropped out irregularly, the support dragged on for weeks, just had enough and sent the IGalvanics back and exchanged for the iUSB3.0.

In some twisted blessing, the iGalvanic drove me off using USB for good and went Ethernet instead.
One iUsb3 are used in a secondary system , and perhaps the other in a data line for an external CD drive used for ripping.


----------



## technobear

The secret with the iGalvanic seems to be the position of that ground link switch. Also, some computers don't like extra USB hubs in the chain. I just use the iGalvanic and the DAC - even adding an iPurifier3 caused some connection issues. 

I have a combined silent computer and TV/AV system in the living room. It includes an RME ADI2-DAC and an XTZ class D power amp. The DAC is immune to ground plane noises but passes them from the USB input to the analog output and into the power amp which is very sensitive. Without the iGalvanic it is a horror show of nasty noises. Adding the iGalvanic eliminated those noises but gave rise to regular short dropouts and frequent bouts of high frequency jitter/whistling. The solution was to move the ground link switch to the down position. No more dropouts and no noises. 

Without the iGalvanic, this system would not be possible so I am very pleased with it.

In terms of my second system (silent laptop + iDAC2 + iCAN), I find that an iPurifier2 or iPurifier3 does all that is necessary with a decent (Kimber) USB cable. I previously sold an iUSBPower as it added nothing. The Gemini and iPower 5V also add nothing to this system once the iPurifier2/3 is warmed up. The headphones are T1 and LCD-X so if there is a difference worth hearing then I should be hearing it. 

I think the iPurifiers are great and they are all most people probably need when the source is a quiet laptop. They don't stop ground plane noise from a computer affecting susceptible gear though. For that you need iGalvanic. To their credit, the ADI-2 DAC, iDAC2 and iCAN are all immune to this ground plane noise so if I were only using headphones I would have no issue anyway.


----------



## looge

I recently updated the iFi USB audio driver to ver 3.2 and found that my music player can’t recognize my Micro iDSD (non BL) that’s connected to the iUSB3.0. Raised a ticket with iFi Audio support and was told to use ver 2.26 driver instead. Did just that but same result; device not initialized/ recognized. However, if I bypass the iUSB3.0 and connect the Micro iDSD directly to the laptop’s USB port it works just fine. I’m regretting having updated the iFi USB driver which has left me with an unusable  iUSB3.0. Anyone else having the same issue? Know where, how, can I get back the older driver?


----------



## alekc

looge said:


> I recently updated the iFi USB audio driver to ver 3.2 and found that my music player can’t recognize my Micro iDSD (non BL) that’s connected to the iUSB3.0. Raised a ticket with iFi Audio support and was told to use ver 2.26 driver instead. Did just that but same result; device not initialized/ recognized. However, if I bypass the iUSB3.0 and connect the Micro iDSD directly to the laptop’s USB port it works just fine. I’m regretting having updated the iFi USB driver which has left me with an unusable  iUSB3.0. Anyone else having the same issue? Know where, how, can I get back the older driver?



Try this one but I would wait for iFi reply first: https://web.archive.org/web/20170601120933/http://ifi-audio.com/downloads/


----------



## looge (Jan 29, 2020)

alekc said:


> Try this one but I would wait for iFi reply first: https://web.archive.org/web/20170601120933/http://ifi-audio.com/downloads/


Hi alekc, I installed the v2.23 but still can’t initialize the driver if the iUSB3.0 is connected to the Micro iDSD. I’m starting to think that it could be either a physical issue; bad USB cable, iUSB3.0 internals, or a firmware issue. Thanks all the same for trying to help.


----------



## alekc (Feb 23, 2020)

Sorry to hear that logge  As I've said I would wait for iFi answer. As far as I know there is no downloadable firmware for iUSB3.0. One another event that could theoretically influence USB ports is BIOS/UEFI update. Good luck solving your issue. I know life without iUSB could a bit challenging and the worst is irritation when something used to work and is not working.


----------



## 2thfixr

As already mentioned have you tried turning off the ground switches?  That solved my issues.


----------



## zorilon (Apr 1, 2020)

Ifi Micro USB 3.0 impression:

I use this device with a Holo Spring KTE DAC in 3 different settings and each had a different sound:

1. MacBook (Audirvana) - Mercury 3.0 cable - Micro USB 3.0 - Gemini 3.0 cable (data and power from Micro USB 3.0) - Holo Spring KTE

In this setting the sound is very clean, detailed, good bass and trable, very good timbre of acoustic instruments but vocals are a little aggressive and abrasive on top. (I don’t have an Igalvanic to see if it could be improved with that). Overall makes the Holo sound V shaped like a forced Hi Fi sound.

2. MacBook (Audirvana) - Gemini 3.0 cable (data cable directly from MacBook and power cable from Micro USB 3.0) - Holo Spring KTE

In this setting the data signal has no treatment form Micro USB 3.0, only the power part of the USB was sent to USB module of the DAC from Micro USB 3.0
The sound with this setting is phenomena! Very natural, unforced, very clean, a realistic presentation like I never heard before. Everything is just right. It keeps the good parts from the previous setting but without the negative aspects. Now I understand why it is really important to have clean power to feed the onboard USB module of any DAC. No laptop or computer can provide this clean power.

3. MacBook (Audirvana) - Gemini 3.0 cable (data cable directly from MacBook and power cable from Micro USB 3.0) - Micro USB 3.0 - Mercury 3.0 cable (out from data together with power from Micro USB 3.0) - Holo Spring KTE

So this setting was a risky one. To feed the power from Micro USB into the same device (Micro USB) was a dangerous move but it is possible. In this way, I thought I can give the Micro a clean data signal to process and filter without the Igalvanic.
The sound is more like the first setup but the midrange and vocals are more natural now. It is definitely cleaner than the second setup but in an almost unnatural way. If I want to analyze music I can listen to this setting (or for very good recordings) but to just enjoy music, I am listening to the second setup.

To conclude, my recommendation after this experience is to buy the Gemini 3.0 and maybe the Nano USB3.0 (because it is chipper as a clean power supply) and use it as in the second setup if you like your DAC sound but want to have everything much better.
Otherwise the Ifi Micro USB 3.0 alone can be used in a setup where details need to be forced to be heard.

My other components were: Niimbus US4 headphone amp and Hifiman Susvara with Cardas Clear cable.


----------



## iFi audio

zorilon said:


> Ifi Micro USB 3.0 impression:
> 
> I use this device with a Holo Spring KTE DAC in 3 different settings and each had a different sound:
> 
> ...



That's a great feedback, thanks so much! If you're happy with micro iUSB3.0, iGalvanic3.0 is the next step up on performance. These two as a team are the best USB setup we have!


----------



## littlexx26

But ifi is going to discontinue it


----------



## iFi audio

littlexx26 said:


> But ifi is going to discontinue it



iGalvanic3.0?


----------



## alekc

iFi audio said:


> iGalvanic3.0?


You tell us  

iUSB3.0 is out of production not iGalvanic. Last batch of iUSB has been made if I understand correctly.


----------



## iFi audio

alekc said:


> iUSB3.0 is out of production not iGalvanic. Last batch of iUSB has been made if I understand correctly.



micro iUSB3.0 was originally discontinued, but we got enough questions about it and orders from distributors that we brought it back. Nothing's changed with iGalvanic3.0 though. It's still available.


----------



## BringingthePhunk

What is the best sequence/order to plug in ifi products? There's no real diagram of what should go in front of what in the chain.
For example, in my setup it's PC -> ifi iSilencer ->  USB Cable -> iGalvanic -> USB Cable -> iMicroUSB -> DAC. Does it matter where the iSilencer goes? Or if the iGalvanic should be after the iMicro?


----------



## technobear

BringingthePhunk said:


> What is the best sequence/order to plug in ifi products? There's no real diagram of what should go in front of what in the chain.
> For example, in my setup it's PC -> ifi iSilencer ->  USB Cable -> iGalvanic -> USB Cable -> iMicroUSB -> DAC. Does it matter where the iSilencer goes? Or if the iGalvanic should be after the iMicro?


You have it correct.


----------



## alekc

technobear said:


> You have it correct.


What iSilancer is adding when both iGalvanic and iUSB micro are connected too?


----------



## Deolum

I really need some recommendation. I'm thinking about getting the Ifi treatment for my USB Signal.

My gear is: MacMini -> Chord 2Qute -> Violectric V200 -> Headphones.

What would be the ideal setup to get?

From reading on headfi i thought it would be this: 

Getting iUSB 3.0, IGalvanic and Gemini.

MacMini -> iGalvanic -> iUSB 3.0 -> Gemini -> 2Qute -> V200 -> Headphone

When i talked to my local ifi dealer he told me that iUSB 3.0 wouldn't make a difference since it's mainly for clean power and my 2qute has it's own power supply.

So he recommended this:

Getting iGalvanic, Mercury and Ipurifierr 3.

So MacMini -> iGalvanic -> Mercury -> iPurifier 3 -> 2Qute -> V200 -> Headphones

What would be better?


----------



## alekc

Deolum said:


> I really need some recommendation. I'm thinking about getting the Ifi treatment for my USB Signal.
> 
> My gear is: MacMini -> Chord 2Qute -> Violectric V200 -> Headphones.
> 
> ...



While I do not have any experience with 2Qute and Mac here are two points that comes to my mind:


2Quote supports USB2.0 so you can get cheaper version of Mercury (if needed - I would leave the cable exchange as last step)
According to Chord product page 2Quote has galvanic isolation implemented so I wonder what iGalvanic would add. Here is the link https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/2qute/


----------



## Deolum

alekc said:


> While I do not have any experience with 2Qute and Mac here are two points that comes to my mind:
> 
> 
> 2Quote supports USB2.0 so you can get cheaper version of Mercury (if needed - I would leave the cable exchange as last step)
> According to Chord product page 2Quote has galvanic isolation implemented so I wonder what iGalvanic would add. Here is the link https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/2qute/



Yeah that's what i wonder too. 
Are the older versions of the Mercury sonically the same like the new version?


----------



## technobear

Deolum said:


> What would be better?



For 2Qute, the iPurifier3 is really all you need. I would get one to trial as it may not make much difference to 2Qute. Note that like most electronics, they require a 30 minute warm-up to reach full performance.


----------



## iFi audio (Apr 27, 2020)

Deolum said:


> When i talked to my local ifi dealer he told me that iUSB 3.0 wouldn't make a difference since it's mainly for clean power and my 2qute has it's own power supply.



I can't agree with that bit 

It's true that iPurifier3 and micro iUSB3.0 are similar in what they do, but the latter is more efficient as a reclocker/cleaner as well. That's in fact one of reasons why it's more expensive. Perhaps your iFi rep didn't have any iUSB3.0 products left in stock 

But having said that, whether you'll hear micro iUSB3.0's better performance over iPurifier3 also depends on a product to which they connect. Maybe @technobear is onto something.


----------



## kp297

iFi audio said:


> I can't agree with that bit
> 
> It's true that iPurifier3 and micro iUSB3.0 are similar in what they do, but the latter is more efficient as a reclocker/cleaner as well. That's in fact one of reasons why it's more expensive. Perhaps your iFi rep didn't have any iUSB3.0 products left in stock
> 
> But having said that, whether you'll hear micro iUSB3.0's better performance over iPurifier3 also depends on a product to which they connect. Maybe @technobear is onto something.



Hi! From the USA, I can't purchase the iUSB3.0 as it's unavailable on Amazon. Do you know where we can purchase one? Thanks


----------



## technobear

kp297 said:


> Hi! From the USA, I can't purchase the iUSB3.0 as it's unavailable on Amazon. Do you know where we can purchase one? Thanks


https://ifi-audio.com/stockists/americas/


----------



## kp297

technobear said:


> https://ifi-audio.com/stockists/americas/


Seems to be unavailable in many retailers. Also I prefer to shop via Amazon, as it’s from IFI direct and returns are simple.


----------



## iFi audio

kp297 said:


> Seems to be unavailable in many retailers. Also I prefer to shop via Amazon, as it’s from IFI direct and returns are simple.



Please write us a mail at: support@ifi-audio.com

Thanks!


----------



## zorilon

Well, I posted a couple weeks back my first impressions of this device, and since then, it had time for burn in and I also added an iGalvanic 3.0 before the MicroUSB 3.0. 
The sound is amazing!
It is so clear, clean, every instrument has his place and for the first time I can hear the different recording background of every instrument (in the mastering process they add different effects and different instruments recorded in isolation) and I can now pick every one of this recordings in a 3D space that has depth. 
It is remarkable. 
I use the Mercury 3.0 and Gemini 3.0 cables so the full investment is almost 1500 euro (insanely expensive) but now even Chord Mojo sounds closely as good as the Holo Spring KTE (closely but still far back  ).


----------



## iFi audio

zorilon said:


> Well, I posted a couple weeks back my first impressions of this device, and since then, it had time for burn in and I also added an iGalvanic 3.0 before the MicroUSB 3.0.
> The sound is amazing!
> It is so clear, clean, every instrument has his place and for the first time I can hear the different recording background of every instrument (in the mastering process they add different effects and different instruments recorded in isolation) and I can now pick every one of this recordings in a 3D space that has depth.
> It is remarkable.
> I use the Mercury 3.0 and Gemini 3.0 cables so the full investment is almost 1500 euro (insanely expensive) but now even Chord Mojo sounds closely as good as the Holo Spring KTE (closely but still far back  ).



Hey, thanks a lot! It's kinda cool to know how much can we squeeze out of USB eh ?


----------



## Bat4ery

@iFi audio

Currently using Mercury 3.0 and micro iUSB 3.0 before DAC, and is planning to get a iGalvanic 3.0 (preferably with another Mercury cable) as you previously said these two works better as a team.

However, there are many selling the iGalvanic together with the iDefender and iPower to achieve isolated power supply, so I wonder if the latter two is still necessary if I already have the micro iUSB 3.0? will appreciate for any information on this.

Also, could you please explain how adding the iGalvanic before the micro iUSB 3.0 would improve the results? How big will the difference be when compared to the none to iUSB 3.0+Mercury 3.0 upgrade? (Personally I can hear a huge difference of the latter even on my $100 DAC)

Thanks


----------



## alekc

Bat4ery said:


> @iFi audio
> 
> Currently using Mercury 3.0 and micro iUSB 3.0 before DAC, and is planning to get a iGalvanic 3.0 (preferably with another Mercury cable) as you previously said these two works better as a team.
> 
> ...



You probably do not need another Mercury cable between iGalvanic and iUSB. The difference iGalvanic adds when using micro iUSB 3.0 depends on your setup so it may be hard to guess. iPower now comes with iUSB in the box. I do not think you will get anything more by adding iDefender to your USB path when using iGalvanic together with iUSB. Probably the only other improvement you could get is by introducing Gemini cable to your setup from iUSB to your DAC. Again the final result will vary on your setup. Hopes this help.


----------



## zorilon (Jul 21, 2020)

Bat4ery said:


> @iFi audio
> 
> Currently using Mercury 3.0 and micro iUSB 3.0 before DAC, and is planning to get a iGalvanic 3.0 (preferably with another Mercury cable) as you previously said these two works better as a team.
> 
> ...


The difference adding an iGalvanic before the micro iUSB 3.0 will not be very big if you don’t use a Gemini cable. Let me explain how and why from my experience.
I started using the micro iUSB 3.0 with one Mercury cable and one Gemini cable in the classic fashion:
1. PC - Mercury - micro iUSB - Gemini - DAC. In this configuration the micro iUSB was feed with the dirty power from the PC before separating and cleaning the data and directing it to the DAC with a new and clean power.
Then I thought to feed the micro iUSB with data from PC and clean power from himself using  Gemini cable:
2. PC - Gemini - micro iUSB - Mercury - DAC. In this configuration I had much better results then in the first configuration. Using the Gemini before micro iUSB it was like doing an galvanic isolation to the dirty power of the PC, but no galvanic isolation to the data signal. But in this configuration you feed the data with clean power to micro iUSB and after that you still feed the DAC with clean power from micro iUSB using Mercury.
I will recommend you to buy a Gemini cable (they are very expensive) as short as possible at first and try this. Maybe get an iGalvanic later.
After some time I introduced the iGalvanic in the chain and noticed the following results:
3. PC - Mercury - iGalvanic - Mercury - micro iUSB - Gemini - DAC. In this configuration the sound was a little slow and thick. I preferred better the configuration without iGalvanic and with Gemini before the micro iUSB (2.). Then I switch to this configuration:
4. PC - Gemini - iGalvanic - Mercury - micro iUSB - Mercury - DAC and things started to improve in speed department. Also I used the iGalvanic setting on RF mode and micro iUSB in ground mode for best results. The difference using this configuration and not the one without iGalvanic (2.) is that with this you have a little better bass and have the hole representation of music. With the second configuration you have speed, the music flows natural but it seems to come closer, is like you loose the peripheral boundaries of some songs that had enveloping bass on that boundary. Also you have to notice that using this configuration you are feeding iGalvanic with clean power and galvanic isolating the data signal.
I have bought another Gemini and now I listen sometimes using PC - Gemini - micro iUSB - Gemini - DAC (for jazz, lofi, and acoustic) and sometimes I am using PC - Gemini - iGalvanic - Gemini - micro iUSB - Mercury - DAC (for pop and trance music) depending on the music that I listen.
I had the same results using 3 different DAC (Hugo 1, Mojo, Holo Spring KTE). The headphones were Susvara and the amp is a Niimbus US4.
If I will be crazy and a perfectionist I will go with Gemini cable on all three points but my wallet won’t let me for now. 
Anyway, I will not listen to music using USB connection without the Ifi micro iUSB anymore, it is that good!


----------



## iFi audio

Bat4ery said:


> Currently using Mercury 3.0 and micro iUSB 3.0 before DAC, and is planning to get a iGalvanic 3.0 (preferably with another Mercury cable) as you previously said these two works better as a team.



Yes, a PC/laptop to iGalvanic3.0 and then to micro iUSB3.0 and lastly your DAC, would be the best USB line we got.



Bat4ery said:


> However, there are many selling the iGalvanic together with the iDefender and iPower to achieve isolated power supply, so I wonder if the latter two is still necessary if I already have the micro iUSB 3.0? will appreciate for any information on this.



Some users reported a quality spike in applying external 5V (from iDefender and ipower) before iGalvanic3.0, even though micro iUSB3.0 next in line is externally powered too. It's worth a shot.



Bat4ery said:


> Also, could you please explain how adding the iGalvanic before the micro iUSB 3.0 would improve the results? How big will the difference be when compared to the none to iUSB 3.0+Mercury 3.0 upgrade? (Personally I can hear a huge difference of the latter even on my $100 DAC)



iGalvanic3.0 provides galvanic isolation for USB, which is what iUSB3.0 doesn't do but benefits from. Think of the former as a product that prepares USB for micro iUSB3.0 to have it easier. But to make this to work the most efficiently, glavanic isolation has to be applied as soon in a setup as possible, and that's why we strongly suggest to use iGalvanic3.0 right next to your PC/laptop's USB out.


----------



## iFi audio

zorilon said:


> 4. PC - Gemini - iGalvanic - Mercury - micro iUSB - Mercury - DAC



Yes, it makes sense to use a better cable in a setup sooner. This rule of a thumb applies to regular stereo setups too. Having two different RCA cables, I'd use the better one in-between DAC and preamp, and the other in-between a preamp and power amp, not the other way around. Your best USB setup scenario confirms this nicely.


----------



## Bat4ery

Bat4ery said:


> @iFi audio
> 
> Currently using Mercury 3.0 and micro iUSB 3.0 before DAC, and is planning to get a iGalvanic 3.0 (preferably with another Mercury cable) as you previously said these two works better as a team.
> 
> ...





zorilon said:


> The difference adding an iGalvanic before the micro iUSB 3.0 will not be very big if you don’t use a Gemini cable. Let me explain how and why from my experience.
> I started using the micro iUSB 3.0 with one Mercury cable and one Gemini cable in the classic fashion:
> 1. PC - Mercury - micro iUSB - Gemini - DAC. In this configuration the micro iUSB was feed with the dirty power from the PC before separating and cleaning the data and directing it to the DAC with a new and clean power.
> Then I thought to feed the micro iUSB with data from PC and clean power from himself using  Gemini cable:
> ...


Thanks guys.These are really helpful advices. It seems that we agree that the gemini plays a big role in ifi USB kits.

However, brand new Gemini 3.0 cable sells at an unbelievably price with the short one for  about $600 and the long one for $700 here in my country.
So I guess I will wait for some used sales for the Gemini but there haven't been any yet.

And it is a shame that I cannot currently use gemini/mercury to connect my DAC as they come with only USB-C inputs. I use an Audioquest Carbon instead, which looks really cheap like $5 generic cables, but they perform in a good way although very different from the ifi cables.

@zorilon are you using the new orange Geminis or the silver old ones? There are affordable used offers for the old ones but I assume the new ones would be better. 
Also, could you please share any thoughts on the comparison between your setup 1 and 3? (understand they are both dirty signal, but 1 being my current setup and 3 is what I am likely to get)


----------



## Bat4ery

iFi audio said:


> Yes, a PC/laptop to iGalvanic3.0 and then to micro iUSB3.0 and lastly your DAC, would be the best USB line we got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ifi.

I totally agree that using better gears sooner gets better results. I previously tested that and got the same answer.

I used to have the micro iDSD BL but sold it as it was a bit fatigue sounding to me at the time (I do not have any USB solutions then), but now I realize that might be a issue of dirty digital signal.


----------



## Bat4ery

@iFi audio Sorry for bothering again but can you please explain the difference between original gemini/mercury and new gemini/mercury cables other than the USB3.0 standard?
There seems to be very few comparisons between the two.


----------



## alekc

Bat4ery said:


> @iFi audio Sorry for bothering again but can you please explain the difference between original gemini/mercury and new gemini/mercury cables other than the USB3.0 standard?
> There seems to be very few comparisons between the two.


@Bat4ery if your DAC is USB 2.0 only you can get away with older gemini/mercury cables version. The main difference is USB 3.0. Unless you prefer visuals/design of newer cables, but this does not influence SQ  In reality I would first try iGalvanic with iUSB first and only after sometime considered if your setup really needs further cable upgrade.


----------



## iFi audio

Bat4ery said:


> Thanks guys.These are really helpful advices. It seems that we agree that the gemini plays a big role in ifi USB kits.



Agreed, it sure does.



Bat4ery said:


> but now I realize that might be a issue of dirty digital signal.



Most likely yes. micro iDSD BL (and pretty much all our products) are tuned to keep listening fatigue away. Some folks see this tuning as somewhat round and musical, and if we stick to basic descriptions I agree.


----------



## iFi audio

alekc said:


> The main difference is USB 3.0. Unless you prefer visuals/design of newer cables, but this does not influence SQ



No it doesn't  Although compliance with the USB3.0 standard is the significant change, there were more reworks than just the 3.0 connector, i.e. gemetry or movable filtering blocks, and that's only what exterior tells us  



Bat4ery said:


> @iFi audio Sorry for bothering again but can you please explain the difference between original gemini/mercury and new gemini/mercury cables other than the USB3.0 standard?



Please see the above.


----------



## Bat4ery

alekc said:


> @Bat4ery if your DAC is USB 2.0 only you can get away with older gemini/mercury cables version. The main difference is USB 3.0. Unless you prefer visuals/design of newer cables, but this does not influence SQ  In reality I would first try iGalvanic with iUSB first and only after sometime considered if your setup really needs further cable upgrade.





iFi audio said:


> No it doesn't  Although compliance with the USB3.0 standard is the significant change, there were more reworks than just the 3.0 connector, i.e. gemetry or movable filtering blocks, and that's only what exterior tells us
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the above.


Thanks guys! Just bought the igalvanic and the older gemini


----------



## zorilon

Bat4ery said:


> Thanks guys.These are really helpful advices. It seems that we agree that the gemini plays a big role in ifi USB kits.
> 
> However, brand new Gemini 3.0 cable sells at an unbelievably price with the short one for  about $600 and the long one for $700 here in my country.
> So I guess I will wait for some used sales for the Gemini but there haven't been any yet.
> ...


Hi,

I use the new Gemini USB 3.0 cable (the orange one and also Mercury 3.0 orange). The difference between setup 1 and setup 3 is not big, setup 1 has more speed and airiness but lack a little bass. Setup 3 has fuller sound and has more bass but it seems to have a slow sound. This are very minor differences.


----------



## iFi audio

Bat4ery said:


> Thanks guys! Just bought the igalvanic and the older gemini



Please report back once you get some mileage out of it, alright? 



zorilon said:


> This are very minor differences.



Yes, these are subtle changes, but noticeable in the long run. Personally I find it very cool that a simple cable swap can actually do something and is free


----------



## Quince

First post!, hi all.

My layout is very similar in conceptual approach to zorilon’s. Here is what my chain looks like:

MacBook Pro -> OWC Thunderbolt doc 3 -> Gemini 3  -> iGalvanic (Just data from the OWC Doc, power through gemini from micro iUSB later in the chain) -> Mercury 3 -> micro iUSB  -> curious USB -> Chord Qutest -> Lavri RCA interconnects -> Rupert Neve amp.

The supplied wall wart powers the Micro iUSB 3 with a DC Purifier in between. The Qutest is powered with an Anker power bank.

I mostly use Qobuz through Audirvana in HQ mode + Can opener Audio unit.

The iFI part of the chain has been a very welcomed addition. I went through it sequentially, first adding the mercury and the iGalvanic, with provided a better packaging to the low end, extra air, and a little bit of resolution. Then added the micro iUSB, which made the previous just better, there is more of it all, especially noticeable in the quality of the bass and the air, the highs and mids exhibit great separation (vocals as well) and are more lush without any hardness or loss of detail. The final and noticeable  touch was the DC Purifier. 

I played with different power feeds to the DAC (Chord provided PSU, microUSB and power bank), and the battery renders better SQ by far. 

All in all, very happy with the sound that this produces through any of my headphones. Maybe I could have skipped the iGalvanic, but I think that it adds, especially when the power comes from the micro iUSB.

It might look as if I was becoming an iFI groupie. I am not, I have returned stuff (iPurifier 3) that did nothing in my setup, and I am very annoyed by the heavy-handedness of their marketing and the lack of memorability of their product naming. The fact that they got trigger happy with their logo application doesn’t help either (if I look toward the stuff that is sitting in my desk, I see nine iFI logos). But the truth is that my system sounds better with their products than without.


----------



## iFi audio

Quince said:


> First post!, hi all.
> 
> My layout is very similar in conceptual approach to zorilon’s. Here is what my chain looks like:
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks a lot for sharing! And it's very cool that yet another HF member found the iGalvanic3.0 + micro iUSB3.0 combo useful and effective.   



Quince said:


> I am not, I have returned stuff (iPurifier 3) that did nothing in my setup



Considering you already have micro iUSB3.0, iPurifier3 (a baby-iUSB3.0) shouldn't do anything.


----------



## nxxo

Hi Gentlemen, I would like to know if I can use my iusb3.0 to power my Chord Qutest...on chord's website they say 5V 2A for Chord for the alimentation ?


----------



## technobear

nxxo said:


> Hi Gentlemen, I would like to know if I can use my iusb3.0 to power my Chord Qutest...on chord's website they say 5V 2A for Chord for the alimentation ?


Qutest only uses 0.6A so it will be fine.


----------



## nxxo

technobear said:


> Qutest only uses 0.6A so it will be fine.



Okay, perfect, 'cause I was trusting the xfo and it says 2A 5V.


----------



## technobear (Aug 1, 2020)

nxxo said:


> Okay, perfect, 'cause I was trusting the xfo and it says 2A 5V.


NO, the PSU supplied by Chord can supply 2A. Rob Watts himself has stated somewhere here (I can't find it but it's there somewhere) that Qutest only uses 0.6A.

The Qutest manual recommends a minimum of 1A which gives some headroom.


----------



## iFi audio

technobear said:


> NO, the PSU supplied by Chord can supply 2A. Rob Watts himself has stated somewhere here (I can't find it but it's there somewhere) that Qutest only uses 0.6A.
> 
> The Qutest manual recommends a minimum of 1A which gives some headroom.



Helpful as ever


----------



## Bat4ery

I received the nano iGalvanic and Gemini/ Mercury cables today and added them between my laptop and the micro iUSB 3.0.
I am not used to describe how something 'sounds' but would like to share some quick impressions and comparisons: 

*1. Laptop > Mercury > micro iUSB 3.0 > DAC*
This is my original setup. Compared to direct output, the iUSB improves clarity, soundstage and separation, offering a fast and crisp sound. With some old DACs it dramatically widens the soundstage as well (on my Sony UDA-1). The Mercury cable offers better separation and clarity than the stock USB cable that came with the iUSB.
However, the drawback here is that this setup sounds *flat and harsh*, with the vocals and bass kind of losing their 'focus' and all the sounds drawn back away from my ears. It is a kind of artificial sound signature that lacks focus and smoothness. For these reasons, it often became dull with annoying trebles, especially for long-time listening. 

*2. Laptop > Gemini > iGalvanic > Mercury > micro iUSB 3.0 > DAC*
Simply great. 
The artificialness of the previous setup is significantly reduced by the addition of nano iGalvanic. The focus of vocals and lows are back. Together they make a rich, holographic sound with more depth. Trebles might still be slightly harsh though.
The power head of the Gemini cable was connected to iUSB's power port and the data head to the computer usb port. 

*3. Laptop > Gemini > iGalvanic > DAC*
It's pretty much like setup 2 minus setup 1, a natural and rich sound just slightly muffled, lacking the clarity brought by the iUSB. (clearer than direct connection though)


*Issues:   (@iFi audio )*
1. With my setup, only using the Gemini cable to connect the iGalvanic to host laptop and the ground switch on the lower position will work --- with Mercury cable or other positions the audio always drops out after a few seconds of playback and never returns before reconnection. This might be that my DAC is USB powered, as the AC powered Sony DAC (previously mentioned) doesn't seem to have a problem.

2.Due to the terrible flexibility of the Mercury 3.0 cable I have to place the iGalvanic up side down upon the iUSB like this......  (with a piece of rubber in the middle, probably an accessory of micro iDSD BL) Would that be a problem to worry about? 



Personally I consider the iUSB as a boost of clarity and separation, and the iGalvanic to offer cleaner power to achieve natural, non-fatigue sound with depth. They work best as a combo for me. If I can only get one of the two, soundwise I would get the iGalvanic, but the micro iUSB also act as a USB hub which is very convenient.


----------



## technobear (Aug 4, 2020)

Bat4ery said:


> I received the nano iGalvanic and Gemini/ Mercury cables today and added them between my laptop and the micro iUSB 3.0.
> I am not used to describe how something 'sounds' but would like to share some quick impressions and comparisons:
> 
> *1. Laptop > Mercury > micro iUSB 3.0 > DAC*
> ...


Good grief, what have you done. That photo is all wrong. Looks like you have mixed up what are inputs and what are outputs. Not surprised it doesn't work. Read the manuals.

- or am I seeing multiple Mercury cables there?

In any case, the Gemini should be going from the iUSB3.0 to the DAC. That's what it is for.


----------



## Bat4ery

technobear said:


> Good grief, what have you done. That photo is all wrong. Looks like you have mixed up what are inputs and what are outputs. Not surprised it doesn't work. Read the manuals.
> 
> - or am I seeing multiple Mercury cables there?
> 
> In any case, the Gemini should be going from the iUSB3.0 to the DAC. That's what it is for.


The gemini can be used from PC to iGalvanic as stated by @iFi audio 


iFi audio said:


> Yes, it makes sense to use a better cable in a setup sooner. This rule of a thumb applies to regular stereo setups too. Having two different RCA cables, I'd use the better one in-between DAC and preamp, and the other in-between a preamp and power amp, not the other way around. Your best USB setup scenario confirms this nicely.



In this photo, everything's working fine except that I have to put the iGalvanic up side down since the Mercury cable on the back is way too stiff.


----------



## technobear

Bat4ery said:


> The gemini can be used from PC to iGalvanic as stated by @iFi audio


Yes it's a USB cable. You can use it anywhere there are two ports available. That is not the point!

The Gemini is specifically designed to keep USB data and USB power separated. It is designed to connect the separate data and power outputs of the iUSB3.0 to the DAC.

I can't see what USB cable you have used from the iUSB3.0 to the DAC. Is it a better cable than the Gemini? This connection should be using your best USB cable.


----------



## Bat4ery

Thanks for your advice.


technobear said:


> The Gemini is specifically designed to keep USB data and USB power separated. It is designed to connect the separate data and power outputs of the iUSB3.0 to the DAC.


For this, please read the full post of the second quote from @iFi audio  in my previous reply. I think @iFi audio  expressed consensus on @zorilon 's idea to use Gemini sooner (PC to iGalvanic) rather than later (iUSB to DAC).
Sadly, I am not able to compare these 2 configuration because my DAC uses a USB-C port instead of a USB-B one.


technobear said:


> I can't see what USB cable you have used from the iUSB3.0 to the DAC. Is it a better cable than the Gemini?


For the same reason I have to use an Audioquest Carbon usb cable which is much cheaper than the Gemini.


----------



## iFi audio (Aug 4, 2020)

technobear said:


> This connection should be using your best USB cable.



As it is the case with many other cables, not only digital ones, the idea of having the best USB cable used as soon as possible is also good. Putting Gemini in-between a laptop/PC and iGalvanic3.0, and comparing this with Gemini in-between iUSB3.0 and a DAC, is something I would try for sure and go with what works best.

For @zorilon the former scenario worked the best and I'm not that surprised by it really 



Bat4ery said:


> Would that be a problem to worry about?



I had my iGalvanic3.0 upside down due to the same reason and it works as intended, so I wouldn't worry.



Bat4ery said:


> This might be that my DAC is USB powered, as the AC powered Sony DAC (previously mentioned) doesn't seem to have a problem.



Most likely. That's the nature of galvanic isolation. If you found one knob setting on iGalvanic3.0 that works without dropouts, that's good.


----------



## fallooffie

Hello all. I’m interested in using the ifi iUsb 3.0 micro with my chord mojo. My question is can I plug into the micro usb data port on the mojo from the power/data usb on the ifi iUsb 3.0 micro? Will the 5v Input hurt the mojo going into the data port?


----------



## theveterans

fallooffie said:


> Hello all. I’m interested in using the ifi iUsb 3.0 micro with my chord mojo. My question is can I plug into the micro usb data port on the mojo from the power/data usb on the ifi iUsb 3.0 micro? Will the 5v Input hurt the mojo going into the data port?



No harm plugging both as long as you don’t use the same bank slots. Plug-in the DAC data on the data side and the other on the power side on the separate bank (not the on the same power side next to the data port but on the other power only slot from the next set)


----------



## iFi audio

theveterans said:


> No harm plugging both as long as you don’t use the same bank slots. Plug-in the DAC data on the data side and the other on the power side on the separate bank (not the on the same power side next to the data port but on the other power only slot from the next set)



This


----------



## Yoram Diamand

Hi I thought of buying a fanless computer and combine it  with the  iFi audio micro iUSB3.0 to get a silent USB system. Now using the nano, but my Dac will become more costly so I thought iFi might grow with it. There is Lumin and Auralic, but they are not focussed on USB and costly. Did anyone compare them??? Best wishes Yoram


----------



## iFi audio

Yoram Diamand said:


> my Dac will become more costly so I thought iFi might grow with it.



Most likely it will. I haven't yet seen a report about micro iUSB3.0 that wouldn't make a difference or would decrease sound quality. 



Yoram Diamand said:


> There is Lumin and Auralic, but they are not focussed on USB and costly.



Both companies have very solid reputation to my knowledge, so you should be positively surprised regardless of your choice.


----------



## zorilon

iFi audio said:


> As it is the case with many other cables, not only digital ones, the idea of having the best USB cable used as soon as possible is also good. Putting Gemini in-between a laptop/PC and iGalvanic3.0, and comparing this with Gemini in-between iUSB3.0 and a DAC, is something I would try for sure and go with what works best.
> 
> For @zorilon the former scenario worked the best and I'm not that surprised by it really
> 
> ...


This is how it looks when you go all in with Gemini!


----------



## iFi audio

zorilon said:


> This is how it looks when you go all in with Gemini!



That's quite crazy 

Let me ask where these cables lead


----------



## stuck limo

@iFi audio was there ever a response to the measurements that the owner of an alternate measurement based site posted that stated the Micro did nothing that was advertised and that the Micro potentially made things worse?


----------



## zorilon

iFi audio said:


> That's quite crazy
> 
> Let me ask where these cables lead


The cables from left are going to my Holo Spring KTE, one cable in the right near the laptop is feeding data from the Macbook, and the cable from the right up corner is just making a curve around the bottle  it is going from the iGalvanic to Ifi Micro Power. It is like the signal is going in a reverse S form from bottom to top.


----------



## iFi audio

stuck limo said:


> @iFi audio was there ever a response to the measurements that the owner of an alternate measurement based site posted that stated the Micro did nothing that was advertised and that the Micro potentially made things worse?



I can't recall, but there's enough feedback on micro iUSB3.0 that interested folks will know whether to take it into consideration or not 



zorilon said:


> The cables from left are going to my Holo Spring KTE, one cable in the right near the laptop is feeding data from the Macbook, and the cable from the right up corner is just making a curve around the bottle  it is going from the iGalvanic to Ifi Micro Power. It is like the signal is going in a reverse S form from bottom to top.



Understood. If I may ask, how does it all work for you  ?


----------



## 1laraz (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi guys, what do you think as to how the following setup will be superior to using iGalvanic3.0 together with micro iSUB3.0:

*Laptop > Gemini3.0 > micro iUSB 3.0 > Gemini3.0 > DAC*

(The power head of the first Gemini cable shall be connected to one of the iUSB's power ports and the data head to the computer usb port)

Am I right that in this setup the same galvanic isolation of the laptop's USB port is achieved as when using iGalvanic3.0?


----------



## zorilon

1laraz said:


> Hi guys, what do you think as to how the following setup will be superior to using iGalvanic3.0 together with micro iSUB3.0:
> 
> *Laptop > Gemini3.0 > micro iUSB 3.0 > Gemini3.0 > DAC*
> 
> ...


I have the exact same setup and it is better in my system then adding a iGalvanic3.0. The sound with iGalvanic3.0 in the chain is slower, thicker, the highs lose some details, very bassi. Without the iGalvanic (and with WiFi and Bluetooth off from the laptop, using only Ethernet cable) the sound is very detailed, accurate and holographic.


----------



## Yoram Diamand

I have a question, not only iFi related: Lavricables makes a 2 headed USB cable, is this only for iFi or are there other sources thinkable?


----------



## Quince (Mar 8, 2021)

Yoram Diamand said:


> I have a question, not only iFi related: Lavricables makes a 2 headed USB cable, is this only for iFi or are there other sources thinkable?


Whenever you wan/can separate power from the audio signal. example: You could get audio from your computer and power from a power pack instead than from the computer


----------



## Yoram Diamand

Quince said:


> Whenever you wan/can separate power from the audio signal. example: You could get audio from your computer and power from a power pack instead than from the computer


I think of buying the Lumin U1 mini, it has an USB output for music and energy and a USB input for USB sticks. Very different from iFi. I was wondering,


----------



## 1laraz

zorilon said:


> I have the exact same setup and it is better in my system then adding a iGalvanic3.0. The sound with iGalvanic3.0 in the chain is slower, thicker, the highs lose some details, very bassi. Without the iGalvanic (and with WiFi and Bluetooth off from the laptop, using only Ethernet cable) the sound is very detailed, accurate and holographic.


I decided to go the following route as my DAC port is only USB 2.0 compatible:

*Laptop > Gemini3.0 > micro iUSB 3.0 > Audioquest Diamond USB 2.0 > DAC*

Stay tuned, I will post the results!


----------



## iFi audio

Quince said:


> Whenever you wan/can separate power from the audio signal. example: You could get audio from your computer and power from a power pack instead than from the computer



Affirmative!



1laraz said:


> Stay tuned, I will post the results!



Sure thing, I have my popcorn ready! But as far as USB and any other cables go, it's always good to use sooner the one you think is better.


----------



## mblain

If I already have the Nano iUSB3.0 would the Micro iUSB3.0 improve my current chain? Has anyone compared the two on the Micro iDSD?

*Laptop > iGalvanic3.0 > Nano iUSB3.0 > Micro iDSD Signature *


----------



## iFi audio

mblain said:


> If I already have the Nano iUSB3.0 would the Micro iUSB3.0 improve my current chain? Has anyone compared the two on the Micro iDSD?
> 
> *Laptop > iGalvanic3.0 > Nano iUSB3.0 > Micro iDSD Signature *



Although nano iUSB3.0 is solid already, micro iUSB3.0 is above it in our offer and you should hear a performance spike between them, but smaller than going from nothing to say a nano iUSB3.0.


----------



## 1laraz (Apr 20, 2021)

I finally received my micro iUSB3.0 & iGalvanic3.0 with the USB2.0 head (guys from iFi, there is no mention on your website that actually both versions with USB 3.0 and 2.0 heads exist ). First of all, I let it burn in for a week and then did AB tests.

*Laptop > Gemini3.0 > micro iUSB 3.0 > Audioquest Diamond USB 2.0 > DAC*
This is my preferred setup. As compared to solely AQ Diamond, impovements are in composure of the soundstage, coupled with some more dynamics, a little bit of extra clarity, especially on vocals, and outlined bass. AQ is a great cable, there were no audible differences in details, but I think the overall effect is achieved through the galvanic isolation of USB noise with the iGalvanic3.0 cable.

I also tried Laptop > Audioquest Diamond USB 2.0 > micro iUSB 3.0 > Gemini3.0 > DAC but it was hardly distinguishable from solely AQ Diamond.


----------



## iFi audio

1laraz said:


> Laptop > Gemini3.0 > *micro iUSB 3.0* > Audioquest Diamond USB 2.0 > DAC



Thanks for your feedback. Just to make it clear, you write about iGalvanic3.0. Where is it used in your setup? 

iGalvanic3.0 is a nano range product, not a cable


----------



## 1laraz

iFi audio said:


> you write about iGalvanic3.0.


Hi! I wrote about galvanic isolation of USB port by plugging the data head of Gemini3.0 cable into laptop and the power head into micro iUSB 3.0 as depicted above. It works perfectly so that the "clean" power of micro iUSB 3.0 is fed into itself, not the noisy one out of my laptop


----------



## iFi audio

1laraz said:


> Hi! I wrote about galvanic isolation of USB port by plugging the data head of Gemini3.0 cable into laptop and the power head into micro iUSB 3.0 as depicted above. It works perfectly so that the "clean" power of micro iUSB 3.0 is fed into itself, not the noisy one out of my laptop



OK, now I see what you did there!


----------



## squadgazzz

Is there anyone experienced by adding iUSB micro into a chain with iGalvanic and iDSD micro(BL/Signature or even Diablo)? Any sound improvements?


----------



## alekc

squadgazzz said:


> Is there anyone experienced by adding iUSB micro into a chain with iGalvanic and iDSD micro(BL/Signature or even Diablo)? Any sound improvements?


I've been using iUSB micro + iGalvanic with ifi iDac 2 (a kind of predecessor to iDSD micro but desktop oriented) and despite the fact it could never work correctly with my lenovo docking station and ifi support stating my iDac2 has been broken it never fixed anything in my case. I've got iUSB micro to also charge Mojo and it works pretty well in that respect. Removed iGalvanic from chain and did not noticed any change in SQ. Adding iCan SE or iTube2 to the chain had a lot greater impact.


----------



## iFi audio

squadgazzz said:


> Is there anyone experienced by adding iUSB micro into a chain with iGalvanic and iDSD micro(BL/Signature or even Diablo)? Any sound improvements?



iGalvanic3.0 provides galvanic isolation to USB and iUSB3.0 reclocks it, so they address different USB issues and together form the best USB cleaning service we have.


----------



## squadgazzz

iFi audio said:


> iGalvanic3.0 provides galvanic isolation to USB and iUSB3.0 reclocks it, so they address different USB issues and together form the best USB cleaning service we have.


Yeah, thanks! But I'm asking about sound improvements. I got a very good result by adding iGalvanic+iPurifier into the chain. I wonder to know about sound improvements with iUSB.


----------



## mblain

squadgazzz said:


> Is there anyone experienced by adding iUSB micro into a chain with iGalvanic and iDSD micro(BL/Signature or even Diablo)? Any sound improvements?


Well not the micro I have the nano iUSB3.0 which is no longer in production and I have the ipurifier 3.0. I can clearly say I do notice a pretty good bump in sound quality with the nano over the ipurifier 3.0. There's more air, better separation, the bass is more clear and hits hard with more authority. For me I found a used nano for a decent price to test the waters and I'm happy with the results. For the Micro I can't say buying the micro will be worth the return but everyone has their own take on how much sound improvement vs cost is. I guess if you bought one from a place that had a great return policy you could find out if the improvement is worth it.

This is my current setup.
*Laptop > iGalvanic3.0 > Nano iUSB3.0 > Micro iDSD Signature / BL*


----------



## iFi audio

mblain said:


> There's more air, better separation, the bass is more clear and hits hard with more authority.



That's a very accurate explanation how sound improves along with better reclocking, thanks!



squadgazzz said:


> Yeah, thanks! But I'm asking about sound improvements. I got a very good result by adding iGalvanic+iPurifier into the chain. I wonder to know about sound improvements with iUSB.



iUSB3.0 will do the same things your iPurifier does, but more clearly and stronger


----------



## squadgazzz

Thanks, everyone! One more question. How to connect iUSB with iDSD micro BL using Gemini 3.0? Looks like I have to use iPurifier just like an adapter. Are there any alternatives?


----------



## iFi audio

squadgazzz said:


> Are there any alternatives?



You could use a regular adapter, but if you have iPurifier, that would be better.


----------



## squadgazzz

iFi audio said:


> You could use a regular adapter, but if you have iPurifier, that would be better.


Yeah, using 3$ adapter with $500 cable


----------



## iFi audio

squadgazzz said:


> Yeah, using 3$ adapter with $500 cable




I see what you did there 

iPurifier is a nice way to boost micro iDSD BL's performance, so it works as an adapter and then some


----------



## Blaurocking

I would be glad if someone can say if I can use allo shanti power supply with ifi iusb 3.0...?


----------



## iFi audio

Blaurocking said:


> I would be glad if someone can say if I can use allo shanti power supply with ifi iusb 3.0...?



It will work as long as your PSU outputs the correct DC voltage for micro iUSB3.0, thanks!


----------



## Blaurocking

iFi audio said:


> It will work as long as your PSU outputs the correct DC voltage for micro iUSB3.0, thanks!



Thanks for the answer.
To be clear the answer is:

If the psu has the correct amper/volt/watt/voltage for the iusb, iusb will work. -> this is the same as say: the correct psu will work. Or did I understand it wrong?

The question is if allo shanti ( 5.2V/3A und 5.2V/1.2A shanti has 2 outputs) will or not work. This is a yes/no answer.

I apreciate an answer (even if I dont really understand the answer). I dont want to sound sarcastic, I just want a better psu for iusb 3.0 then the original psu included on the original ifi iusb 3.0 package.


----------



## littlexx26

yes, it will work. 5.2V/3A works better


----------



## littlexx26

Blaurocking said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> To be clear the answer is:
> 
> If the psu has the correct amper/volt/watt/voltage for the iusb, iusb will work. -> this is the same as say: the correct psu will work. Or did I understand it wrong?
> ...


yes, it will work. 5.2V/3A works better


----------



## ballard3

Just verified the stock iPower of my micro iusb 3.0: output 9 v  2.0 a.. Is there anything wrong?


----------



## Blaurocking

Thank you for the answer.

Ipower is 9v/1.5A
allo shanti is 5.2V/3A and/or 5.2V/1.2A (shanti has 2 outputs) 

Ipower works great, but maybe is an upgrade possible with an even cleaner psu (shanti, ifi elite or another).

If you say shanti works, then I will testet it.

Im happy with the iusb 3.0. Its really bring the sound to be almost how I dream to be.


----------



## littlexx26

Blaurocking said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> 
> Ipower is 9v/1.5A
> allo shanti is 5.2V/3A and/or 5.2V/1.2A (shanti has 2 outputs)
> ...


oh no I am sorry. it won't work. iusb 3.0 needs 9v psu. your Shanti is 5.2v so won't work.


----------



## littlexx26

Blaurocking said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> 
> Ipower is 9v/1.5A
> allo shanti is 5.2V/3A and/or 5.2V/1.2A (shanti has 2 outputs)
> ...


if you want to upgrade your power supply to iusb3.0, you can try this
https://uptoneaudio.com/products/ultracap-lps-1-2
I am using it and it is way better than ipower


----------



## Blaurocking

Thank you for the answer.

Ipower is 9v/1.5A
allo shanti is 5.2V/3A and/or 5.2V/1.2A (shanti has 2 outputs)

Ipower works great, but maybe is an upgrade possible with an even cleaner psu (shanti, ifi elite or another).

Im happy with my chain (finally).

I have shanti already. Thats why. But I will keep an eye on the ultra cap.
But if I make an upgrade then the sotm usb.


----------



## iFi audio

littlexx26 said:


> oh no I am sorry. it won't work. iusb 3.0 needs 9v psu. your Shanti is 5.2v so won't work.



That's affirmative, iUSB3.0 requires a PSU that outputs 9V. Thanks!



Blaurocking said:


> Ipower works great, but maybe is an upgrade possible with an even cleaner psu (shanti, ifi elite or another).



I'm not sure about other PSUs, but iPower Elite even instead of iPower X makes quite the difference on iUSB3.0.


----------



## ballard3

iFi audio said:


> I'm not sure about other PSUs, but iPower Elite even instead of iPower X makes quite the difference on iUSB3.0.





iFi audio said:


> iUSB3.0 requires a PSU that outputs 9V. Thanks!


From your website: "_It works with virtually any DC powered device and comes in 5, 12, 15 and 24 volts"_.  No 9v option.
Would you please clarify?


----------



## littlexx26

ballard3 said:


> From your website: "_It works with virtually any DC powered device and comes in 5, 12, 15 and 24 volts"_.  No 9v option.
> Would you please clarify?


ipower elite has no 9v option. but some people report iusb3.0 works with 12v input


----------



## iFi audio

littlexx26 said:


> ipower elite has no 9v option. but some people report iusb3.0 works with 12v input



Although 12V is not ideal (9V is), iUSB3.0 would work with such PSUs, thanks!


----------



## ryekote

Are there any noticeable sound differences between the nano iUSB3.0 and micro iUSB3.0? I'm thinking of adding one to my chain with my desktop computer as source.


----------



## iFi audio

jleewitda3 said:


> Are there any noticeable sound differences between the nano iUSB3.0 and micro iUSB3.0?



Both products affect sound is the same way, but the difference is in which one does more in the sense of audible changes and that's micro iUSB3.0. Hope this helps, thanks!


----------



## BattousaiX26

Anyone tried using iusb with ipower elite?


----------



## iFi audio

BattousaiX26 said:


> Anyone tried using iusb with ipower elite?



I look forward to getting some impressions about that, but all I can say is that iPower Elite does a lot for micro iUSB3.0, just as it should


----------



## 1laraz

iFi audio said:


> iPower Elite does a lot for micro iUSB3.0, just as it should


How would you compare iPowerX and iPower Elite? Both have the same noise floor according to specs.


----------



## iFi audio

1laraz said:


> How would you compare iPowerX and iPower Elite? Both have the same noise floor according to specs.



iPower Elite has even better components and higher power supply capacitance, so it should make a noticeable change. Hope this helps, thanks!


----------



## littlexx26

ipower elite has 9v version?


----------



## iFi audio

littlexx26 said:


> ipower elite has 9v version?



It's available only as a 5/12/15/24V device, thanks!


----------



## littlexx26

iFi audio said:


> It's available only as a 5/12/15/24V device, thanks!


micro iusb 3.0 is 9v input


----------



## iFi audio

littlexx26 said:


> micro iusb 3.0 is 9v input



That's true and this is the ideal power supply for the product, but its internal regulator works within 4.5-18V. That said 12V is also fine, but I wouldn't go any higher than that. Hope this helps, thanks!


----------



## jorjlien

iFi audio said:


> That's true and this is the ideal power supply for the product, but its internal regulator works within 4.5-18V. That said 12V is also fine, but I wouldn't go any higher than that. Hope this helps, thanks!


hi, 

which mean the 5V iPower Elite is able to power the Micro iUSB 3.0..?

Chong.


----------



## jorjlien

squadgazzz said:


> Is there anyone experienced by adding iUSB micro into a chain with iGalvanic and iDSD micro(BL/Signature or even Diablo)? Any sound improvements?


hi, I'm using Diablo with these chains as photo. 
starting from iDefender+ iPower Elite 5v + iPurifier3 to the iUSB3.0 + 9V iPower-X, then Gemini3.0 to another iPurifier3 USB-A for the DIABLO. 

it sounds more realistic with very good imaging feel live like, and can play louder music with no fatigue. 

hope it helps.


----------



## iFi audio

jorjlien said:


> which mean the 5V iPower Elite is able to power the Micro iUSB 3.0..?



At the very least you need a 9V charger, thanks!


----------



## jorjlien

iFi audio said:


> At the very least you need a 9V charger, thanks!


I mean from your last comment said that it's able to input 4.5V - 18V for the Micro iUSB 3.0, which mean I can direct use the 5V iPower Elite on the iUSB3.0, right?


----------



## iFi audio

jorjlien said:


> I mean from your last comment said that it's able to input 4.5V - 18V for the Micro iUSB 3.0, which mean I can direct use the 5V iPower Elite on the iUSB3.0, right?



I meant that voltage regulators inside the product operate within the 4.5V -18V range, but the product itself was designed to work with 9V. Hope this helps, thanks!


----------



## pcsgcs

I'm planning to buy this iusb 3.0 for my setup and I want to know a couple of things beforehand. Does the device allow a secondary device attached (HDD) when plugged into a portable device (iPad, Smartphone) with the latest os there is right now or is it rather incompatible because of software limitations and it will not get recognized?

About the ifi Gemini usb cable you recommend, i cannot seem to find it anywhere i live and neither on your webpage. If I buy a high tier usb cable from audioquest (Cinnamon version), will it perform the same/optimally as your double headed solution even though its single ended?

And lastly, I am in doubt if the usb a to b adaptor you include in your micro idsd devices can degrade the audio quality. I am getting the audioquest cinnamon ended in usb b and the connection on the micro idsd is usb a female.


----------



## iFi audio

pcsgcs said:


> Does the device allow a secondary device attached (HDD) when plugged into a portable device (iPad, Smartphone) with the latest os there is right now



If I may ask, how would your entire setup look like? I'm interested in learning where you'd connect your DAC, transport and that HDD. Thanks!



pcsgcs said:


> About the ifi Gemini usb cable you recommend, i cannot seem to find it anywhere i live and neither on your webpage.



Do you mean this one? 

https://ifi-audio.com/products/gemini3-0/



pcsgcs said:


> And lastly, I am in doubt if the usb a to b adaptor you include in your micro idsd devices can degrade the audio quality. I am getting the audioquest cinnamon ended in usb b and the connection on the micro idsd is usb a female.



If your setup can get by without adapters, that's ideal. But if you have to use one, I wouldn't worry too much about it. One adapter won't decrease sound quality in a meaningful way. Hope this helps, thanks!


----------



## pcsgcs (Dec 28, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> If I may ask, how would your entire setup look like? I'm interested in learning where you'd connect your DAC, transport and that HDD. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The setup I have in mind is straightforward (for now). I am uploading below an illustration taken as a reference one posted by yours:





That being said, now I wonder if putting another iPurifier on the iUSB 3.0 would make a difference and if using another AudioQuest cable for the iUSB 3.0 instead of the one that comes by default (blue) would come with any improvement. Although, the connection between pc/portable device and iUSB 3.0 should be only data therefore the iUSB 3.0 must do all the work and these 2 extra things might not be necessary, right?

Another thing that just came to mind is how the ground loop switch really works. If I hear background noise I have to turn the switch down to make the noise go to ground and then turn it back up again, right?

Regarding the Gemini cable, yes it’s that one you posted: https://ifi-audio.com/products/gemini3-0/ Will this one make a huge difference compared to another third-party solution like the AudioQuest Cinnamon cable I want to use?

About the adaptor thingy, I think you are right.

EDIT: Does the iUSB 3.0 work for hi-res players like the Sony NWZX507? Can I have the setup posted above with no compromises for this type of hi-res players?


----------



## iFi audio

pcsgcs said:


> The setup I have in mind is straightforward (for now). I am uploading below an illustration taken as a reference one posted by yours:



Yup, this should work!



pcsgcs said:


> now I wonder if putting another iPurifier on the iUSB 3.0



Our iPurifier3 essentially is a 'baby' micro iUSB3.0. Both these products do the same, but the latter is more potent, so personally I wouldn't use iPurifier3 on top of it.



pcsgcs said:


> Another thing that just came to mind is how the ground loop switch really works. If I hear background noise I have to turn the switch down to make the noise go to ground and then turn it back up again, right?



I'm pretty sure you'd have to permanently leave it in the position that results in no noise.



pcsgcs said:


> Will this one make a huge difference compared to another third-party solution like the AudioQuest Cinnamon cable I want to use?



We like our USB cables A LOT, but we also leave any such comparisons to users 



pcsgcs said:


> Does the iUSB 3.0 work for hi-res players like the Sony NWZX507?



I'd ask at Sony about that just to make sure, but if you use that DAP as a DAC/amp device that relies on i.e. a laptop as a transport for it, I see no reason why micro iUSB3.0 shouldn't work there


----------



## pcsgcs (Dec 31, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> Yup, this should work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you clarify the use of that ground loop switch? I think im a bit lost. Do both switch positions eliminate the noise? Really?

About the Sony DAP, if my setup works with it then im gonna get the micro iusb 3.0 most likely cause its such a swiss knife. It both clears up the audio and works as an usb hub for the HDD. Its a win win on my book. Brilliant device!

EDIT: I might have the chance of getting an iGalvanic 3.0 for the price of a brand new iPurifier 3. My concerns are: will the iGalvanic perform better than the iPurifier 3 on both pc and portable devices? (I know they are complementary but I'd rather get this iGalvanic first and then get the micro iusb 3.0 later on for the best setup and skip the iPurifier 3) Is the iGalvanic working flawlessly for all systems (ios, android, dap, etc)? Doing the chain idsd>igalvanic>pc/ipad/phone/dap with a higher tier cable (audioquest) than the blue one it comes by default on both devices will it have a noticeable impact on its performance or the iGalvanic makes up for the "average" cables and "fixes" everything? And lastly, doing the following chain idsd>iusb>igalvanic>ipad/phone/dap connecting the hdd to the iusb as I described above should not have any kind of incompatibility, correct?

EDIT 2: When chaining both iGalvanic and iUSB 3.0, what ground loop breaker switch position on both devices is recommended? Should they be paired and have the switches on both devices up or down, or can it be upwards in one device and downwards on another? Could you clarify the use of these switches?


----------



## iFi audio

pcsgcs said:


> Could you clarify the use of that ground loop switch? I think im a bit lost. Do both switch positions eliminate the noise? Really?



Please see this manual: 

https://manualmachine.com/ifi/microiusb30/2548401-user-manual/

That switch should be best engaged, or set in the 'auto' mode if there are any issues with comms between a transport and DAC connected to it. Hope this helps!



pcsgcs said:


> About the Sony DAP, if my setup works with it then im gonna get the micro iusb 3.0 most likely cause its such a swiss knife. It both clears up the audio and works as an usb hub for the HDD. Its a win win on my book. Brilliant device!



Thanks 



pcsgcs said:


> will the iGalvanic perform better than the iPurifier 3 on both pc and portable devices? (I know they are complementary but I'd rather get this iGalvanic first and then get the micro iusb 3.0 later on for the best setup and skip the iPurifier 3)



In short, iGalvanic3.0 will do more than iPurifier3.



pcsgcs said:


> Is the iGalvanic working flawlessly for all systems (ios, android, dap, etc)?



Galvanic isolators can be a bit tricky to use and some patience may be required, but iGalvanic3.0 features enough options to work well with most digital setups out there. It should be said however that it was designed with desktop products in mind. That's why to know whether a DAP would work with an external galvanic isolator, you'd have to ask that DAP's manufacturer about that.



pcsgcs said:


> When chaining both iGalvanic and iUSB 3.0, what ground loop breaker switch position on both devices is recommended? Should they be paired and have the switches on both devices up or down, or can it be upwards in one device and downwards on another? Could you clarify the use of these switches?



Ideally you want to have the ground link knob on iGalvanic3.0 set in the 'ISO' position, while micro iUSB3.0's switch should be set to the 'on' position. If this setting doesn't work, then you have to experiment with various switch positions on both devices to get sound. Hope this helps, thanks!


----------

